# Swiss Devil, Lôzane Turn your back...



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

... venez retrouver le _dictateur_, le _tyran_ et le _diable_,
au bord du lac à Lausanne et ceci pour une orgie sans précédent.

    Viendez gouter la blondeur d'*Aurélie85*, le bleu des yeux de *Web'O *et du glacier en GHB de *Essem*, le cochon-arrosoir de *Marie84*, la deuche d'*iMax* (même s'il n'existe pas et sa deuche non plus), la douceur de* lalouna*, la blondeur-bis, mais de *Pitchoune*, l'estomac sans fin du *Squal*, et les joints renommés de *playa*... ainsi que les joues rouges d'*alèm*
_
  nous vous attendons donc pour courir avec nous nus sur la plage,
enfin, non,
pas nus, et pas sur la plage..._

euh... si vous avez des idées pour l'organisation, nous fixons juste une date,
le reste est à inventer



_oui, toi aussi le suisse, je t'aime _​


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a va chier ! 

Viendez tous !! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2006)

Mais pourra-t-on quand même courir nu dans la neige ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Mais pourra-t-on quand même courir nu dans la neige ?



Oui, je me charge de Dudu, j'ai l'habitude...   :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2006)

_


Stargazer a dit:



			Mais pourra-t-on quand même courir nu dans la neige ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tant qu'à la fin on la fourre ! 

_


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4096754 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> tant qu'à la fin on la fourre !
> 
> _



On m'appelle le chasse-neige de part mes contrées !


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Ça va chier !
> 
> Viendez tous !! :love:



ça tombe bien, je serrai sûrement a coté ...  oh ! une demo de sauveteur en haute mer suisse


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> oh ! une demo de sauveteur en haute mer suisse



Déja bu. M'en fous.


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Décembre 2006)

Arg! je tiens d&#233;j&#224; plus en place! Mouhahahah! On fera un pti chibre hein? svoupl&#233;? 

Sinon, une super proposition: un cochon &#224; la broche &#224; Vidy?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2006)

&#8211; hein ?
&#8211; parigos t&#234;tes de veaux
&#8211; une rencontre en vrai ? quand je lis &#231;a j'ai envie de passer sur macbidouille



al&#232 a dit:


> oui, toi aussi le suisse, je t'aime


moi plus banane


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_&#231;a tombe bien, &#231;a s'adressait pas &#224; toi... 



p'tain merdre, j'suis d&#233;&#231;u... 
_


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2006)

mais non je plaisante, chuis pas suisse 

Mais r&#234;ve pas : pas d'after chez moi, seul mackie a le pouvoir me voir m'&#233;crouler comme un flan sur ma table.


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2006)

Je vois pas mon nom dans l'invitation ? 

Ah oui il faut s'inscrire


----------



## dool (19 Décembre 2006)

Je sortirais mes jumelles....


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Décembre 2006)

C'est bien, ça sera équilibré...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est bien, ça sera équilibré...


Ouais ça change à d'habitude


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais ça change à d'habitude



ouhlà! :affraid:! Tcheu l'erreur de français... On voit que t'étais au Jura hier...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Je sortirais mes jumelles....


Prends-en des puissantes car la mienne est toute petite


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_


Aurélie85 a dit:



			ouhlà! :affraid:! Tcheu l'erreur de français... On voit que t'étais au Jura hier... 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ceci dit, passé Jougne, ça aussi c'est une faute de français... 

 

_


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Je sortirais mes jumelles....



je passerai te prendre en super 5 ®© rouge


----------



## iMax (19 Décembre 2006)

On se r&#233;jouit de voir &#231;a 







Une GT Turbo ? :rateau: :love:


----------



## kanako (19 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4097855 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ceci dit, passé Jougne, ça aussi c'est une faute de français...
> 
> ...




Hep hep ! on critique pas le jura que c'est proche de mon pays natal que j'aime ça  
Et pis d'abbord Jougne c'est très bien, c'est là qu'on fait les classes vertes pleins de souvenirs de Jougne moi 

Bon sinon vous faites chiez de faire un aes pas très loin de mon chez-moi natal quand j'y suis pas  

(comment ça je fais rien qu'à me plaindre ? ok ok je sors :rateau: )


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_


kanako a dit:



			Hep hep ! on critique pas le jura que c'est proche de mon pays natal que j'aime ça  
Et pis d'abbord Jougne c'est très bien, c'est là qu'on fait les classes vertes pleins de souvenirs de Jougne moi

Cliquez pour agrandir...



qui t'dit qu'on critique... ça t'viendrait pas à l'idée que même des picards nantais ont habité  par-là et en sont un peu originaires ? t'as des potos sangliers ti ? mi ouais... 


alèm, habitué du Mont-D'Or des Longevilles et des soûleries aux Granges Raguin et homonyme ami du maire de La Cluse... naméo ! _


----------



## kanako (19 Décembre 2006)

les picards nantais un peu originaires de là-bas ?
bin doit pas y en avoir des masse non plus  
  


à part ça bin, vous l'aurez compris je serais bien venue moi, mais je doute que ce soit possible là


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> On se réjouit de voir ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'onsieur alèm il y le petit suisse qui critique les super 5


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_


macinside a dit:



			M'onsieur alèm il y le petit suisse qui critique les super 5 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



il a bien raison... 

même les super 5 Express s'il veut !   
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Décembre 2006)

ah non! Vous commencez pas à parler que voitures à cette AES hein!


----------



## valoriel (20 Décembre 2006)

Salut les filles 

Visiblement, ça roule?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2006)

De la neige autour du lac de gen&#232;ve ? tu plaisantes ? en f&#233;vrier &#231;a ressemble &#224; &#231;a ici :


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

Un cabriolet glacé , Un !!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2006)

Mmmhhh status oui : 3 filles 3 gar&#231;ons. Tiens j'ai un 3 pi&#232;ces dispo


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mmmhhh status oui : 3 filles 3 gar&#231;ons. Tiens j'ai un 3 pi&#232;ces dispo



Voil&#224; enfin quelqu'un qui a compris quand j'ai parl&#233; d'&#233;quilibre sur la page 1... Comme quoi, on a les m&#234;mes id&#233;es les 2... 

heu, vous avez j'esp&#232;re compris que c'&#233;tait un &#233;quilibre provisoire... hein... les gars... les filles! Venez!


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas contre un d&#233;s&#233;quilibre en faveur des daaaames ... mais bon vous n'avez aucune r&#233;sistance au froid, &#224; l'alcool, au.. alors les risques d'&#233;pid&#233;mies sont grand ...


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

_


La mouette a dit:



			Je ne suis pas contre un déséquilibre en faveur des daaaames ... mais bon vous n'avez aucune résistance au froid, à l'alcool, au.. alors les risques d'épidémies sont grand ...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ça promet... vraiment tous des alcooliques ces suisses !! 



_


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

Oui en plus j'étais trop alcoolique pour les Néerlandais alors on m'a envoyé ici en Suisse. Mis à part la Cardinal , c'est pas trop mal le pays


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Décembre 2006)

"J'ai deux amouuuuuuuuuurs...
la Cardinal, la Kronenbourg, 
la Cardinal c'est matinal, 
la Kronenbourg c'est pour toujours!

J'ai deux amieeeees
la vodka et le whiskyyyyy
la vodka me nick le foie, 
et le whisky me le finit!

J'ai deux passiooooonnns
La cigarette et le chichonnn
la cigarette pour faire la fete, 
et le chichon pour faire le con!

j'ai deux ennemiiiiiiiies
la badoua, le FC Sioooonnn
La badoua parceque &#231;a bourre pas, 
le FC sion parcqu'ils sont cons"

etc etc etc. 

&#224; vous!

Quelle ambiance!


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

Quelle talent !!


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> "J'ai deux amouuuuuuuuuurs...
> la Cardinal, la Kronenbourg,
> la Cardinal c'est matinal,
> la Kronenbourg c'est pour toujours!
> ...


 
Whaaaaa, enfin les paroles écrites !


----------



## Taho! (20 Décembre 2006)

Je comprends que vous soyez contents qu'une AES se lance au pays des vaches mauves. Mais bon, il manque encore deux-trois détails : qui organise, ça se passe où exactement, les logements, un ch'ti programme, tout ça quoi...  :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2006)

Pas de stress, on n'est pas en suisse l&#224;...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2006)

​
Le week-end est organisé de manière officielle sous l'égide de la Municipalité de Lausanne, avec la bienveillance de la République et canton du Jura. 

Des visites groupées (cars à dispo) démarreront chaque heure à destination du Musée d'archéologie et d'histoire, du Musée monétaire cantonal de Lausanne, du Musée historique de Lausanne, du Musée romain de Lausanne-Vidy, du Musée olympique, du Musée cantonal des Beaux-Arts, de la Collection de l'art brut, de la Fondation de l'Hermitage, de l'Espace Arlaud, du Musée de Pully, du Musée de l'Elysée, du mudac, des Archives de la construction moderne et de l'enac, du f'ar - forum d'architectures Lausanne, du Musée cantonal de géologie, du Musée cantonal de zoologie, du Vivarium de Lausanne, du Musée et jardins botaniques cantonaux, de la Fondation Claude Verdan, de l'Espace des inventions, du Musée de la machine à écrire et enfin du Musée du vieil Ouchy.

_... mais on peut aussi plus simplement aller boire quelques bières demi-pêche, causer bagnoles , passer nos mains dans la chevelure soyeuse de Stargazer; et festoyer gaiement durant la soirée, après s'être rempli la panse plus que de raison, dans un des nombreux établissements de la capitale cantonale vaudoise... pour enfin se réveiller doucement le lendemain les yeux collés par une nuit qui n'en a pas fini... _


PS: des couvertures chauffantes seront distribuées si besoin est.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2006)

Merde mainant y savent qu'il n'y pas de Mus&#233;e du Sexe &#224; Lausanne


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2006)

Bah, on sait que le Tunnel est la plaque tournante o&#249; se rencontrent, se croisent et s'entrecroisent tout les vices...


----------



## playaman (20 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Je comprends que vous soyez contents qu'une AES se lance au pays des vaches mauves. Mais bon, il manque encore deux-trois détails : qui organise, ça se passe où exactement, les logements, un ch'ti programme, tout ça quoi...  :modo:



... Il s'est pas calmer avec le temps lui 

Taho! c'est vrai que ce manque d'infos mais a premiere vu c'est un truc d'experts.




...Euh c'est une soirée Hockey ?


----------



## playaman (20 Décembre 2006)

...Le 16 y'a "Cult Of Luna" au Romandie, c'est balot.

Non j'ai pas qu'il y avait "Cult of lalouna"


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> _... mais on peut aussi plus simplement aller boire quelques bières demi-pêche, causer bagnoles , passer nos mains dans la chevelure soyeuse de Stargazer; et festoyer gaiement durant la soirée, après s'être rempli la panse plus que de raison, dans un des nombreux établissements de la capitale cantonale vaudoise... pour enfin se réveiller doucement le lendemain les yeux collés par une nuit qui n'en a pas fini... _



Une événement culturelle quoi ?...
Je trouve que ça manque encore trop de culture païenne , de visites créatives, d'échanges avec la faune et la flore locale.
La notion de préparation physique est également trop mise de côté, ce qui pourrait gravement nuire à la longévité des festivités.
Enfin cette mixité culturelle souhaitée, pourrait servir à réchauffer une capitale vaudoise truffée de trous "M2zé " ..


----------



## Taho! (20 Décembre 2006)

playaman a dit:


> ... Il s'est pas calmer avec le temps lui
> 
> Taho! c'est vrai que ce manque d'infos mais a premiere vu c'est un truc d'experts.



T'inquiète, je suis pas énervé, c'était juste une petite piqûre de rappel, qu'on est dans Rendezvous, tout ça... 

Si je peux plus jouer au modo tranquillement :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

Modérer n'est pas jouer


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> T'inquiète, je suis pas énervé, c'était juste une petite piqûre de rappel, qu'on est dans Rendezvous, tout ça...
> 
> Si je peux plus jouer au modo tranquillement :rateau:



C'est un nouveau concept: le freestyle.


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Merde mainant y savent qu'il n'y pas de Musée du Sexe à Lausanne



Eh! Mais c'était quoi alors le truc l'autre nuit qu'on a visité ensemble? M'aurais-tu bernée?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2006)

Mon appartement


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2006)

Tu t'es fait eu


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Mais bon, il manque encore deux-trois détails : qui organise, ça se passe où exactement, les logements, un ch'ti programme, tout ça quoi...  :modo:



Eh parrain! Moi j'ai une place dans mon lit pour toi! (ah non, trop tard y a qqn qui vient de réserver la place, ah... dommage!)

Bon ok, qui organise: moi
ça se passe où exactement: chez moi
les logements: chez moi
ch'ti programme: chibre


ça vous va? 

Ok, je m'en vais...












mais je reviendrai!


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mon appartement



ah, l'odeur, c'&#233;tait l'odeur de hum? comment dire?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le week-end est organisé de manière officielle sous l'égide de la Municipalité de Lausanne, avec la bienveillance de la République et canton du Jura.
> 
> Des visites groupées (cars à dispo) démarreront chaque heure à destination du Musée d'archéologie et d'histoire, du Musée monétaire cantonal de Lausanne, du Musée historique de Lausanne, du Musée romain de Lausanne-Vidy, du Musée olympique, du Musée cantonal des Beaux-Arts, de la Collection de l'art brut, de la Fondation de l'Hermitage, de l'Espace Arlaud, du Musée de Pully, du Musée de l'Elysée, du mudac, des Archives de la construction moderne et de l'enac, du f'ar - forum d'architectures Lausanne, du Musée cantonal de géologie, du Musée cantonal de zoologie, du Vivarium de Lausanne, du Musée et jardins botaniques cantonaux, de la Fondation Claude Verdan, de l'Espace des inventions, du Musée de la machine à écrire et enfin du Musée du vieil Ouchy.
> 
> ...



Bon j'amène le vin


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2006)

Puisque je suis gracieusement log&#233; ce we y aura ma chambre de libre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Parfait j'amène les instruments de torture ... (des caisse de beaujolais  )


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Je comprends que vous soyez contents qu'une AES se lance au pays des vaches mauves. Mais bon, il manque encore deux-trois détails : qui organise, ça se passe où exactement, les logements, un ch'ti programme, tout ça quoi...  :modo:


`
_le programme est dans l'intro, suffit de lire...     _


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Parfait j'amène les instruments de torture ... (des caisse de beaujolais  )



J'amènerais les sacs Swissair ( ceux dans le dos des sièges passager)


----------



## J_K (20 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> (...)
> Bon ok, qui organise: moi
> ça se passe où exactement: chez moi
> les logements: chez moi
> ...



Vendu!


----------



## J_K (20 Décembre 2006)

Bon proposition...

Une bouffe au bistrot, genre brasserie (fondue, schublig, pied de porc, etc...)  

Le tout avec beaucoup de bière, n'est-ce pas playa et taho!?! :love: 

La suite de la nuit, ben tout le monde chez aurelie...  

Motivés?


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2006)

J_K a dit:


> La suite de la nuit, ben tout le monde chez aurelie...
> 
> Motivés?



Ça dépend de laquelle on parle


----------



## J_K (20 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Ça dépend de laquelle on parle



Ah oui, c'est vrai...

Ben chez iMax's Lilie, non? 

Tout le monde débarque à la maison, surprise!


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Décembre 2006)

J_K a dit:


> Bon proposition...
> 
> Une bouffe au bistrot, genre brasserie (fondue, schublig, pied de porc, etc...)
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, moi je te connais, mais je suis s&#251;re que tu vois pas qui je suis... Indice: institut de sondages marketing de merde ao&#251;t 2003-f&#233;vrier 2006... (j'esp&#232;re que tu y bosses plus et que tu n'es pas devenu superviseur...)

Mouahaha, keske qu'on se marre sur ce forum! J'adore jouer au chat et &#224; la souris!


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

_bon, moi, je vais pas chez aur&#233;lie toute la nuit... nam&#233;o. on se connait pas assez pis... enfin voil&#224;...


je voulais aller chez ce c.. de supermoquette mais bon bah je vais alelr chez mon Web'&#176;O&#176; !! 
_


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2006)

Ouiiiiiii   Viens voir mes lattes... 

Et l'Ecole de photo de Vevey...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2006)

Fais gaffe il a pas les lattes solides !  

edith : Arf merde grill&#233; ! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> edith : Arf merde grill&#233; ! :rateau:



Ouais mais t'aimes &#231;a...   Sarahhhhh Connnnnnn&#244;&#244;rrrrrr  

Bon, j'ai, disons 3 places chez moi*...  Que cela soit dit, et not&#233;...  

* je vise large (_mais dans le trou_), on ira chez la voisine... si jamais .


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2006)

Ouiiii Tous chez Sarah !!! Et puis son mec dira rien j'en suis sûr ! 

Bon sinon c'est noté, dûment ...


----------



## playaman (21 Décembre 2006)

J_K a dit:


> Bon proposition...
> 
> Une bouffe au bistrot, genre brasserie (fondue, schublig, pied de porc, etc...)
> 
> ...




...Vendu ! 


-> Fais gaffe avec Sarah Connor, Alem, des fois  tu finis a pioncer dans la bagnole !
...C'est une chieuse


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

_


playaman a dit:



			...C'est une chieuse 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



quelqu'un me dirait que c'est encore une idée reçue  mais il me semble que ce sont toutes des chieuses, non ? 
_


----------



## dool (21 Décembre 2006)

les Aurélie ou les suissesses ??!!  
Quoi ? Comment ? Je me ??? Défausse  ? ah oui ptet ben !


----------



## iMax (21 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est marrant, moi je te connais, mais je suis sûre que tu vois pas qui je suis... Indice: institut de sondages marketing de merde août 2003-février 2006... (j'espère que tu y bosses plus et que tu n'es pas devenu superviseur...)
> 
> Mouahaha, keske qu'on se marre sur ce forum! J'adore jouer au chat et à la souris!


¨
Hahaha, à croire qu'on a tous passé dans cette boite de merde !  :rateau:

_Bonsoir, je suis iMax, de l'institut L*nk à Lausanne...  
_


----------



## Taho! (21 Décembre 2006)

J_K a dit:


> Bon proposition...
> 
> Une bouffe au bistrot, genre brasserie (fondue, schublig, pied de porc, etc...)
> 
> ...



Et merde, je passe pour un poivrot maintenant... :rateau: C'est pas vrai, je suis solidaire avec playa et lesqual ! :rateau:


----------



## huexley (21 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Et merde, je passe pour un poivrot maintenant... :rateau: C'est pas vrai, je suis solidaire avec playa et lesqual ! :rateau:



 Un inscrit de plus en espérant qu'il n'y ait pas de neige que Playa essaye de faire fondre


----------



## playaman (21 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4099573 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> quelqu'un me dirait que c'est encore une idée reçue  mais il me semble que ce sont toutes des chieuses, non ?
> _




... C'est pas faux.


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> ¨
> Hahaha, à croire qu'on a tous passé dans cette boite de merde !  :rateau:
> 
> _Bonsoir, je suis iMax, de l'institut L*nk à Lausanne...
> _



non? toi aussi tu y étais? alors je te connais aussi surement...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2006)

playaman a dit:


> ... C'est pas faux.


Moi j'aime les vraiment chieuses, pas les chieuses normales.


----------



## Taho! (21 Décembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> Un inscrit de plus en espérant qu'il n'y ait pas de neige que Playa essaye de faire fondre



Tant que ce n'est pas la neige qui me recouvrirait qu'il essayerait de faire fondre, tout va bien...


----------



## huexley (21 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Tant que ce n'est pas la neige qui me recouvrirait qu'il essayerait de faire fondre, tout va bien...




 Il voulait te la faire manger c'est pas pareil :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Décembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> Il voulait te la faire manger c'est pas pareil :rateau:



C'est pas le souvenir (phallique) que j'en ai... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Marie et Aurélie viennent plus ...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

Je prendrais ma soeur 

Edit : Je prendrais ma soeur avec moi    si je peux venir ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je prendrais ma soeur


  :affraid: 

Edit : Ouf


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

_Pour Marie et Aur&#233;lie, je peux comprendre, cela m'eut fait plaisir de vous voir malgr&#233; tout. 


_


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2006)

Mais je la chaperonne la Marie...


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Décembre 2006)

Et le M. Me semble que t'as pas besion d'un chaperon... C'est qui qui a fait quoi samedi dernier et rencontr&#233; qui, pendant que l'autre a lachement annul&#233; un rendez-vous &#224; la mi-octobre, parce que pas le cran de faire de nouvelles rencontres? Alors, tes p&#233;toches :mouais: 

Mes raisons annexes, ce sont mes souvenirs de l'&#233;tat dans lequel j'&#233;tais l'ann&#233;e pass&#233;e, &#224; la m&#234;me p&#233;riode, pendant cette m&#234;me session d'examens en f&#233;vrier. Je ne partage que tr&#232;s peu mes souffrances, encore moins avec des gens que je ne connais pas. J'vous laisserai pas les voir...


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

_


			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4100476 a dit:
			
		


			Je m'en tape le cul par terre. Ce fil est &#224; 100&#37; du flood, n'essayez pas de me faire croire le contraire.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu veux vraiment que je te le fasse croire ?
_


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2006)

Ah c'est &#231;a ce bruit sourd qui m'a r&#233;veill&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Soyez sympa de ne pas saper mon entreprise de remontage de morale d'étudiantes surmenées, ou alors faîtes le en silence ...  Elles ont besoin de concentration !


----------



## Taho! (22 Décembre 2006)

C'est surtout que c'est encore un peu loin dans le temps pour certain(e)s et donc rien n'est finalis&#233;...
&#199;a sera d&#233;j&#224; plus clair apr&#232;s les f&#234;tes...
PS : pas s&#233;rieux tout &#231;a ma filleule !


----------



## playaman (22 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'aime les vraiment chieuses, pas les chieuses normales.




J'abonde (c'est comme ca qu'on dis?) en ton sens 

J'hallucine toujours par le manque de présence des genevois:mouais:

Mitch ? Caddie Rider ? et tant d'autres !!?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

playaman a dit:


> J'abonde (c'est comme ca qu'on dis?) en ton sens
> 
> J'hallucine toujours par le manque de présence des genevois:mouais:
> 
> Mitch ? Caddie Rider ? et tant d'autres !!?




ben moi à moitié genevoise, normalement je serais présente..  playa


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2006)

_


lalouna a dit:



			ben moi à moitié genevoise, normalement je serais présente..  playa 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


en même temps, t'as pas le choix hein ? 


si t'es pas là... 
_


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2006)

playaman a dit:


> J'abonde (c'est comme ca qu'on dis?) en ton sens
> 
> J'hallucine toujours par le manque de présence des genevois:mouais:


Notez qu'il n'y a _a priori_ pas de lien entre les deux phrases


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4101217 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> en même temps, t'as pas le choix hein ?
> 
> ...




c' vrai j'ai pas trop le choix! 

mais si j'suis pas là, et bien koi ?...  

j'disais ça au cas où il y aurait des invités surprises de personnes que je ne veux
plus du tout côtoyer d'une manière ou d'une autre. moi chuis pas maso, vois-tu adorable Rémi? :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> c' vrai j'ai pas trop le choix!
> 
> mais si j'suis pas l&#224;, et bien koi ?...
> 
> ...


_l'autre jour, j'ai dit que j'&#233;tais pr&#234;t &#224; cotoyer quiconque... ce serait contre ma philosophie de la vie de ne pas faire cel&#224;.
par contre, l&#224; et en ce qui te concerne, ce serait de la malveillance de la part de certaines personnes et je ne tiens pas non plus &#224; ce qu'elles viennent... 

mais je crois que ces invit&#233;s surprises le savent et qu'ils laissent planer un myst&#232;re histoire encore une fois de tirer la couverture &#224; eux m&#234;me si cel&#224; doit faire souffrir des personnes comme toi qui sont si adorables et si emplies de gentillesse... 

mais je suis s&#251;r que nos amis suisses ici inscrits ne permettraient pas plus cel&#224;. _


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2006)

quoi ? on va pas m'empêcher de chanter «stewball» tout de même ????


Il s'appelait Stewball.
C'était un cheval blanc.
Il était mon idole
Et moi, j'avais dix ans.
Notre pauvre père,
Pour acheter ce pur sang,
Avait mis dans l'affaire
Jusqu'à son dernier franc.

Il avait dans la tête
D'en faire un grand champion
Pour liquider nos dettes
Et payer la maison

Et croyait à sa chance.
Il engagea Stewball
Par un beau dimanche
Au grand prix de St-Paul.

"Je sais, dit mon père,
Que Stewball va gagner."
Mais, après la rivière,
Stewball est tombé.

Quand le vétérinaire,
D'un seul coup, l'acheva,
J'ai vu pleurer mon père
Pour la première fois.

Il s'appelait Stewball.
C'était un cheval blanc.
Il était mon idole
Et moi, j'avais dix ans.​


----------



## Craquounette (23 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> quoi ? on va pas m'empêcher de chanter «stewball» tout de même ????



Juste pour voir ça... Je serais presque tentée de faire un tour


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette ! Craquounette !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Juste pour voir ça... Je serais presque tentée de faire un tour



Pour reprendre les propos de Foguenne à mon égard, arrivé alors de Belgique, lorsque j'hésitais à me pointer à ma première AES en 2004:

«Tu habites à deux pas, tu as intérêt à te pointer, sinon nous venons te chercher. »


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Décembre 2006)

J'ai une proposition: on monte tous en courant tout en haut de la Tour Sauvabelin!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'ai une proposition: on monte tous en courant tout en haut de la Tour Sauvabelin!



C'est pour un sauvetage de crakers ?
J'veux dire apéro en hauteur ?


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'ai une proposition: on monte tous en courant tout en haut de la Tour Sauvabelin!



on peu visiter le chantier du metro* ?  

non non , c'est pas pour y cacher du nioub


----------



## playaman (23 Décembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> ben moi à moitié genevoise, normalement je serais présente..  playa



...J'espere bien ! J'avais remarqué ton nom sur la liste et ca m'a fait super plaisir !
Me rejouis de te voir


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est pour un sauvetage de crakers ?
> J'veux dire apéro en hauteur ?



Eh! Génial comme idée!




macinside a dit:


> on peu visiter le chantier du metro* ?



Eh! Génial comme idée! 


        

Je propose hein...


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Eh! Génial comme idée!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il faut qu'il y ai une journée porte ouverte ce jour la


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2006)

J'ai de grands doutes comme quoi ce genre de visite soit une bonne id&#233;e... et puisse int&#233;resser les non-Lausannois, et encore...

Y a suffisamment de choses &#224; voir, &#224; faire, en plein air &#224; Lausanne.  Et notre petite sauterie c'est dans pr&#232;s de deux mois, on a donc le temps. 

Le but c'est quand m&#234;me de se retrouver sur une terrasse (bon, en f&#233;vrier c'est difficile ), dans un bar, autour d'une table, d'une bonne bouffe, pour tchatcher, refaire le monde et se remplir l'estomac.


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Wep, surtout qu'à Lausanne, il faut bien savoir où aller, à moins d'être un grand amateur de dénivelés...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Oui déjà très important : la bonne bouffe !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2006)

Ouais donc en gros l'autruche c'est comme un estomac sur (grandes) pattes non ..?


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Hum... Un bon steak d'autruche.


----------



## kisco (23 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le but c'est quand même de se retrouver sur une terrasse (bon, en février c'est difficile ), dans un bar, autour d'une table, d'une bonne bouffe, pour tchatcher, refaire le monde et se remplir l'estomac.


Ah ben si c'est comme ça je viens pas, j'aime le monde comme il est, ne le refaites pas !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ouais donc en gros l'autruche c'est comme un estomac sur (grandes) pattes non ..?



J'avale m&#234;me les r&#233;veils parce que &#231;a brille  



divoli a dit:


> Hum... Un bon steak d'autruche.



Ben &#233;coutes t'en prive pas !  
Mais je sais pas si il existe un restau &#224; lausanne qui propose de bons steack d'autruches ...  c'est quand m&#234;me les suisses qui doivent trouver le restau ... et puis autant manger des sp&#233;cilait&#233;s locales.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2006)

je ne suis pas si "local"


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais je sais pas si il existe un restau à lausanne qui propose de bons steack d'autruches ...



L'autre hé !!  

Y a même des resto. qui proposent des steak de bison :hein: 

En Suisse on mange bien, bio, et tout ce que l'on désire... non mais


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> je ne suis pas si "local"



Tant mieux j'aimes pas trop les soupes de moustaches :affraid:  



La mouette a dit:


> L'autre hé !!
> 
> Y a même des resto. qui proposent des steak de bison :hein:
> 
> En Suisse on mange bien, bio, et tout ce que l'on désire... non mais



Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire la Mouette, d'ailleurs ça se mange ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4102048 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire la Mouette, d'ailleurs &#231;a se mange ?



Bien marin&#233; comme il se doit , certainement


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> c'est quand même les suisses qui doivent trouver le restau ... et puis autant manger des spécilaités locales.



Tu tiens tant que ça à manger du saucisson vaudois...


----------



## lumai (23 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben on a trouv&#233; le menu !!! Steack d'autruche &#224; volont&#233; ! 
Sinon &#231;a me tente bien d'enfin mettre les pieds en Suisse en dehors des transit &#224; Zurich.  Et puis de (re)voir enfin certain(e)s :love: Reste &#224; voir si &#231;a colle avec mes p&#233;rigrinations des semaines d'avant et d'apr&#232;s.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2006)

pas trop de jolies filles quand m&#234;me svp


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2006)

Parle pour toi


----------



## macaronique (23 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des visites groupées (cars à dispo) démarreront chaque heure à destination du Musée d'archéologie et d'histoire, du Musée monétaire cantonal de Lausanne, du Musée historique de Lausanne, du Musée romain de Lausanne-Vidy, du Musée olympique, du Musée cantonal des Beaux-Arts, de la Collection de l'art brut, de la Fondation de l'Hermitage, de l'Espace Arlaud, du Musée de Pully, du Musée de l'Elysée, du mudac, des Archives de la construction moderne et de l'enac, du f'ar - forum d'architectures Lausanne, du Musée cantonal de géologie, du Musée cantonal de zoologie, du Vivarium de Lausanne, du Musée et jardins botaniques cantonaux, de la Fondation Claude Verdan, de l'Espace des inventions, du Musée de la machine à écrire et enfin du Musée du vieil Ouchy.



:sleep:  T'as oublié Bolo's Computer Museum !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Tu tiens tant que ça à manger du saucisson vaudois...



Ne me dis pas que les vaudois font aussi cuire leur saucisson (à cuire) doucement avec des patates arrosées de vin blancs ... pendant deux heures ... :miam: :slurp: :rose:


----------



## divoli (24 Décembre 2006)

Tu n'arriverais pas à croire tout ce qu'ils arrivent à faire avec du vin blanc. Dingue...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Décembre 2006)

Papet vaudois! Papet vaudois! Papet vaudois! 

Bon, des restos qui en font des bons, connais pas, a part chez ma moman... :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2006)

...et la mienne. Mais tu connais pas


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> ...et la mienne. Mais tu connais pas



Moi non plus. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Je veux bien apprendre le chibre avec Aurélie !


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4102672 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien apprendre le chibre avec Aur&#233;lie !



Yeah!  

Mais il parait que je suis tr&#232;s exigeante et peu patiente quand j'explique quelque chose... Hum... en plus, je suis super mauvaise perdante... Je fais une de ces tetes quand je perds... loooooool. Je me r&#233;jouis de t'avoir comme partenaire! 

ah oui, mais en fait, ca veut dire que je suis oblig&#233;e de venir pour t'apprendre.... hum hum, ok ok, ca va pouvoir se faire... je vais peut-etre changer mon status...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Ben alors je vais lire les r&#232;gles d'abord parce que je comprends vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps ... 

Edit : c'est une coinche ou une belotte en fait ! On devrait pouvoir s'en sortir


----------



## divoli (24 Décembre 2006)

Miam miam...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

Sinon entre deux parties de cartes...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Te tieu ct'accent !!!


Le même que moi...

   


Très bonne idée, moi je m'inscris en tout cas. Juste après la fondue ou le "pape est vaudois" ça sera parfait!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

tiens j'avais pas vu girbouille dans la liste


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Ça y est, je me suis mise dans les : "peut-être" :rose: (bien envie de vous voir tous )



Ah mais tu sais moi je suis toujours partant pour un TGV à prix de groupe ! 

Mais je voyage qu'en première !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Mais je voyage qu'en première !



Tu compenses en dormant sur des couches à deux balles.   

_Pour info, la pension chez Web'O est complète.  _


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour info, la pension chez Web'O est complète.  [/I]



Tu m'étonnes


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

J'ai le vertige mais j'aimes bien planer quand même.



WebOliver a dit:


> _Pour info, la pension chez Web'O est complète.  _



tu m'as compté dedans ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'ai le vertige mais j'aimes bien planer quand même.
> 
> 
> 
> tu m'as compté dedans ?



Oui dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui dedans.



:love:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Tu es à gauche, à droite WebO , mais c'est qui au centre ?


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu es à gauche, à droite WebO , mais c'est qui au centre ?




Pris(e) en sandwich...


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> _Pour info, la pension chez Web'O est compl&#232;te.  _



Idem.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2006)

pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

L'atout est donc à trefle.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2006)

Je peux pas venir , il y a trop de nioubs sur iGénération


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je peux pas venir , il y a trop de nioubs sur iG&#233;n&#233;ration



meuh?  

comprends pas... 

ok, ok, je vais au lit...

Au fait, ne faites surtout pas &#233;quipe aux cartes avec SM, il est super mauvais perdant, et en plus il perd... Il a fait une de ces t&#234;tes lorsque j'ai gagn&#233; 3 parties sur 4 la derni&#232;re fois... 
Il a failli me foutre une gifle... en fait, je crois m&#234;me qu'il a fini par le faire... Salo...


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> meuh?
> 
> comprends pas...
> 
> ok, ok, je vais au lit...



déjà ? dis t'aurais pas des horaires décalés ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4107914 a dit:
			
		

> déjà ? dis t'aurais pas des horaires décalés ?



non, mais en général, quand je comprends pas un truc il parait qu'il faut que j'aille me coucher...  

Pis, à Berlin-Est, le soleil s'en va presque une heure avant qu'à Lausanne-Nord et ça, ça fait tout bizarre et ça me décale pour un bon bout de temps!


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_&#233;vite les longs voyages alors ! 
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4107920 a dit:
			
		

> _&#233;vite les longs voyages alors !
> _



J'ai peur (panique) de l'avion, alors, je crois que pour les quelques ann&#233;es &#224; venir, je vais pas pouvoir faire autrement que &#233;viter...


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_


elisnice a dit:



			Mais pas du tout, Rémi !    :love: 
D'ailleurs, comment vas-tu ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ça peut aller 

_


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4107953 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ça peut aller
> 
> _



C'est si dur que ça?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4107933 a dit:
			
		

> (sauf la mienne mais tout le monde s'en fout, non ? ).



Oui ! 



elisnice a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, Rémi !    :love:



Ah si si ! Lis juste au dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

Bon...


Et sinon on fait quoi ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2006)

On prend le train ? ou on boit un verre ?

J'aime pas les voyages ...


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2006)

_


La mouette a dit:



			On prend le train ? ou on boit un verre ?

J'aime pas les voyages ...  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


moi, j'aime tellement les voyages que je prends un train pour venir boire un verre avec vous  

_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4108226 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> moi, j'aime tellement les voyages que je prends un train pour venir boire un verre avec vous
> 
> _



Pareil  

Et pis ça fait l'occasion de découvrir la Suisse.
Vu que pendant mon adolescence, au lycée, quand je disais que je venais de Lozanne - enfin pour tous les lozannais c'était pareil - on nous prenait pour des suisses  
Du coup on ne les a jamais trop contredit non plus  
Mais les plus malins voyaient (entendaient) bien qu'on avait pas l'accent ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je vais voir comment s'annonce f&#233;vrier au travail, et par rapport &#224; mes cong&#233;s  j'esp&#232;re pouvoir &#234;tre des v&#244;tres


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> &#199;a va chier !
> 
> Viendez tous !! :love:



et b&#233; dite, si tout le monde qui c' inscrit en *"statut- p'tre"*, se d&#233;cide de viendre TOUS pour de bon, en tout

on serait *27 personnes &#224; manger* (si j'viens), et &#231;A serait bien d'pr&#233;voir et r&#233;server assez t&#244;t un resto, 
mais bien &#233;videmment avant de r&#233;server  ... dans les 10 et *17* ce serait tr&#232;s sympa et m&#234;me 
vivement conseill&#233; d'indiquer &#224; combien vous viendez si + qu'1 ... combien " d'adultes, enfants, ... etc"

sans koi  j'vous promets que vous boufferez d'la neige, si elle se d&#233;cide &#224; tomber, sinon &#231;a sera du bitume au souper !!!     

et pis, on va dormir o&#249; ?  

Tous chez Webo, iMax et Supermoquette ?!?!?!  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il faudrait qu'on commence à s'en poser des questions... Hum... 

Les gens dorment où en général lors d'une AES? Quelques tables ça suffit non? Mhh. 2 sur la table, 2 dessous, ça fait 4, si on est 27, on aura besoin de 7 tables et y aura un ou une chanceux(se). 

Manque plus qu'à trouver le resto qui nous file 7 tables pour la nuit. 

Mais, je me demande à part ça, en toute sériosité: c'est normal qu'il y aie autant de monde? Les autres AES, y en a aussi toujours autant?  

Sinon, j'ai rêvé cette nuit que l'AES avait été annulée, mais que vous en aviez quand même fait une sans m'avertir. Pis votre AES tombait plie poile dans le bistrot où j'étais en train de lire un bouquin. Alors je vous ai observé du coin de l'oeil super vexée... Jusqu'à ce que Webô me reconnaisse!    

Voyez à quel point ça me travaille cette future AES et ce forum... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2007)

On va commencer &#224; se pencher pour d&#233;goter un resto pas trop cher, sympa, et donc r&#233;server une table pour le samedi soir. Pour le reste, l'AES se d&#233;roulera donc du samedi au dimanche. Mais principalement le samedi et le samedi soir.

Concernant ceux qui viennent de loin (Paris pour la plupart), je les h&#233;berge chez moi. Le compte y est. Il est fort probable que ceux-ci aussi, arrivent d&#232;s le vendredi (OFF...).

Contrairement aux trois pr&#233;c&#233;dentes AES suisses qui se d&#233;roulaient en montagne, nous resterons en plaine, &#224; Lausanne (Vevey). C'est peut-&#234;tre moins pittoresque (quoique), mais sachant que g&#233;n&#233;ralement les trois-quarts des gens ne skient pas, c'est s&#251;rement plus ad&#233;quat pour se retrouver tous ensemble et partager quelques moments.  

Donc pas de r&#233;servation pr&#233;vue de dortoirs, chalets, granges, suite au Palace, paillassons, ou autres.

Voil&#224; pour les derni&#232;res infos, en esp&#233;rant avoir r&#233;pondu aux inqui&#233;tudes. 

PS: en fait cette AES n'aura pas lieu. Vous serez tous averti en priv&#233; (sauf Aur&#233;lie) du lieu o&#249; elle se tiendra r&#233;ellement. 

Et pour le monde, oui, rien d'anormal.


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2007)

_est-ce que j'ai dit que je venais ? me souviens plus&#8230;

rhaaaaaa pas de vodkaaaaaaa&#8230;

o&#249; est le rhum ?!! 
_


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4112120 a dit:
			
		

> _est-ce que j'ai dit que je venais ? me souviens plus
> 
> rhaaaaaa pas de vodkaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



Viens te servir dans mon armoire à gnôle en verre.


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Concernant ceux qui viennent de loin (Paris pour la plupart), je les héberge chez moi. Le compte y est. Il est fort probable que ceux-ci aussi, arrivent dès le vendredi (OFF...).



 il doit être monstrueusement grand ton appart, enfin, ta maison, enfin ton chateau, enfin bref. 

Olivier, t'es pas très gentil...:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> il doit être monstrueusement grand ton appart, enfin, ta maison, enfin ton chateau, enfin bref.
> 
> Olivier, t'es pas très gentil...:rose:



Demande à qui tu sais...  

Non hein...


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Demande à qui tu sais...
> 
> Non hein...



Ah! tiens marrant, elle vient de changer son status là...  

Si si...


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2007)

_moi je sais que tous les suisses qui viennent &#224; cette AES sont gentils, je m'en fais une joie ! 

(Web'o, il est pas mal ton rhum&#8230; mais t'as pas du Damoiseau ?!! )
_


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2007)

Gentils ??? t'as pas encore vu la gamine de playa, c'est un vrai monstre !


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Toi t'as pas vu le film " Monstres et Cie"


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Gentils ??? t'as pas encore vu la gamine de playa, c'est un vrai monstre !



mais non, j'arrive a la faire tenir en place


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mais non, j'arrive a la faire tenir en place



_tu lui fais boire du Malibu ?!! _


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2007)

nam&#233;o &#174;&#169;


----------



## iMax (2 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Viens te servir dans mon armoire à gnôle en verre.



Qu'on a transporté sans casser.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4112148 a dit:
			
		

> _moi je sais que tous les suisses qui viennent &#224; cette AES sont gentils, je m'en fais une joie !
> 
> (Web'o, il est pas mal ton rhum&#8230; mais t'as pas du Damoiseau ?!! )
> _



Ah non. Mais j'ai aussi des trucs bien suisses qui arrachent l'estomac. 



iMax a dit:


> Qu'on a transport&#233; sans casser.



Oui, en effet, c'&#233;tait important de le souligner!  Une belle perf'.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Bon alors si j'ai bien compris tout se passe dans un restau  

Est ce que là où l'on sera, donc en ville, y'a des bons trucs à ramener ? (alcool, bouffe, chocolat - pas de montres merci -). Est ce que les douanes sont sourcilleuses ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Tu as pensé à faire tes vaccins pour la Suisse ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Janvier 2007)

Il me semble qu'en Suisse, on vende entre autre de l'absinthe up: ) et du cannabis pour parfumer les armoires ou je sais plus quoi :mouais: (parfumer, hum c'est cela ouiiiiiiii )


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4112730 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors si j'ai bien compris tout se passe dans un restau
> 
> Est ce que l&#224; o&#249; l'on sera, donc en ville, y'a des bons trucs &#224; ramener ? (alcool, bouffe, chocolat - pas de montres merci -). Est ce que les douanes sont sourcilleuses ?



Un grand sourire et &#231;a passe toujours &#224; la douane! Bien s&#251;r que y a des trucs bons &#224; ramener... enfin, moi je sais pas quoi, j'y habite... Ah si. Du vin de la Cave des Cailles. C'est pas tr&#232;s lausannois, m'enfin, on en trouve. Son vin (sa Marsanne e.a) est parmi les meilleurs que j'ai pu boire. En fait, non &#231;a veut rien dire, parce que je suis pas une connaisseuse, enfin, tr&#232;s peu et que j'ai pas go&#251;t&#233; tous les vins qu'il existe. Mais j'aime voil&#224;. Commande group&#233;e?  

Je demanderais &#224; mon poupoua. Lui il a toujours de bonnes id&#233;es sur ce qu'il faut ABSOLUMENT voir, manger et boire dans les environs. Enfin, lui, c'est surtout son Valais qui lui est tr&#232;s cher. M'enfin, desfois, &#231;a peut d&#233;border sur le canton de Vaud. Quoique, il les aime pas trop les Vaudois... M'enfin, &#231;a c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu as pensé à faire tes vaccins pour la Suisse ?



J'amène mon bonnet alors !   



Modern__Thing a dit:


> Il me semble qu'en Suisse, on vende entre autre de l'absinthe up: ) et du cannabis pour parfumer les armoires ou je sais plus quoi :mouais: (parfumer, hum c'est cela ouiiiiiiii )



Absinthe, absinthe justement c'est pas interdit en france ... :rateau: 



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Un grand sourire et ça passe toujours à la douane! Bien sûr que y a des trucs bons à ramener... enfin, moi je sais pas quoi, j'y habite... Ah si. Du vin de la Cave des Cailles. C'est pas très lausannois, m'enfin, on en trouve. Son vin (sa Marsanne e.a) est parmi les meilleurs que j'ai pu boire. En fait, non ça veut rien dire, parce que je suis pas une connaisseuse, enfin, très peu et que j'ai pas goûté tous les vins qu'il existe. Mais j'aime voilà. Commande groupée?
> 
> Je demanderais à mon poupoua. Lui il a toujours de bonnes idées sur ce qu'il faut ABSOLUMENT voir, manger et boire dans les environs. Enfin, lui, c'est surtout son Valais qui lui est très cher. M'enfin, desfois, ça peut déborder sur le canton de Vaud. Quoique, il les aime pas trop les Vaudois... M'enfin, ça c'est une autre histoire.



Merci aurélie, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais  
Parce que par chez moi, si tu dis que t'es allé quelque part et que tu ramènes pas un truc pour une bouffe où tu racontes ta ballade, les autres sont déçus de pas goûter.
En fait je me demandais si en ville on trouve des bonnes choses où s'il faut pour ça aller voir le vieil hermite dans sa montagne ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> En fait je me demandais si en ville on trouve des bonnes choses où s'il faut pour ça aller voir le vieil hermite dans sa montagne ...



Eh! je t'interdis de parler de mon père comme ça!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

@ odré:

Le cénovis, le parfait et l'aromat (  ) tu trouves à la migros et à la coop... LES deux supermarchés locaux incontournables (l'un ne pouvant pas exister sans l'autre).

Le samedi matin c'est le marché à Lausanne, tu pourras peut-être trouver des trucs marrants à rapporter...
Et je t'amènerai à l'épicerie "La ferme vaudoise"... ça c'est "bien de chez nous" et rien de tel pour se familiariser avec l'accent que de "tailler une bavette" avec la vendeuse.
En parlant de tailler, faudra goûter le "taillé au greubon" ...  

Pour le vin, je ne m'avanturerai pas sur sujet aussi délicat... 

Attention les magasins et supermarchés ferment à 18h le samedi!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2007)

Et &#224; qql m&#232;tres de la ferme vaudoise y a plein de dealers de coke, c'est 50.- la boulette.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Juste!

Merci de me le rappeler !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour le In et le Off


----------



## Craquounette (2 Janvier 2007)

Si vous voulez comprendre ce que les vaudois vous raconte, lisez ça avant de venir


----------



## divoli (2 Janvier 2007)

Et en plus, ils sont succeptibles; donc gaffe. :rateau:

On ne dira pas: " Tiens, voil&#224; Aur&#233;lie qui arrive", mais "Vl&#224; Aur&#233;liye huitante-cinq qui vient tout de bon, de bleu de bleu"...


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Quèche tè batoille


----------



## macaronique (3 Janvier 2007)

lalouna a dit:


> ben moi à moitié genevoise, normalement je serais présente..  playa


Et moi, étant donné que j'habite à Genève depuis presque 2 ans, je peux viendre en tant que fausse genevoise.  Mais je ne sais pas (encore) jouer au chibre... ah, la honte !  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2007)

Oh le chibre c'est facile, mais si tu gagnes faut savoir courir tr&#232;s vite.


----------



## macaronique (3 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oh le chibre c'est facile, mais si tu gagnes faut savoir courir tr&#232;s vite.


Not&#233;. Il faut donc que j'apprenne perdre. &#199;a devrait &#234;tre facile.
D'ailleurs... what do you get if you multiply six by nine?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oh le chibre c'est facile, mais si tu gagnes faut savoir courir tr&#232;s vite.



Surtout si tu gagnes contre SM, il est super super super vex&#233;. Il veut absolument t'en foutre une.


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2007)

_


Aurélie85 a dit:



			Surtout si tu gagnes contre SM, il est super super super vexé. Il veut absolument t'en foutre une. 




Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah tiens, il m'a donné une version légérement différente 

_


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

Ouais j'ai une m&#234;me photo avec les contusions sur mon visage, sur les bras et dans le dos.


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2007)

_


supermoquette a dit:



			Ouais j'ai une même photo avec les contusions sur mon visage, sur les bras et dans le dos.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


oui mais tu ne la postes pas, ça va encore être hors-charte 

_


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

Ben c'est la police qui la d&#233;tient, l&#224;, comme preuve, vu que mon assurance a r&#233;pondu, je cite : &#171; mmmpppffffff &#187;.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Sinon entre deux parties de cartes...





supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais j'ai une même photo avec les contusions sur mon visage, sur les bras et dans le dos.



Faut dire aussi que pour t'envoyer en l'air t'aurais pu trouver plus simple...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Janvier 2007)

je ne suis jamais encore allé en suisse, c'est peut-être la bonne occase


----------



## kisco (4 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> je ne suis jamais encore allé en suisse, c'est peut-être la bonne occase


ça devient de plus en plus tentant !


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> je ne suis jamais encore allé en suisse, c'est peut-être la bonne occase



tu ne pourra pas venir avec ton porte avion


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2007)

_


guytantakul a dit:



			je ne suis jamais encore allé en suisse, c'est peut-être la bonne occase  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah tu me ferais changer mon itinéraire ? ça va mon garsduboutdumonde ? :love:

_


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de trouver une adresse pour &#233;viter &#224; certains de dormir &#224; la belle &#233;toile.  Cela dit, les autochtones peuvent aussi se proposer pour h&#233;berger un, voire quelques Parisiens (ou autre... ) &#233;gar&#233;...  

C'est pr&#232;s de la gare, pour le reste je ne sais pas ce que &#231;a vaut.  Mais les prix sont corrects et situ&#233; en plein centre de Lausanne.


----------



## macaronique (5 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je viens de trouver une adresse pour éviter à certains de dormir à la belle étoile.



Tiens, c'est la même adresse où une amie et moi avons passé une nuit en novembre 2005. Ce n'est pas mal.


----------



## playaman (5 Janvier 2007)

J'ai honte en effet ma fille est un monstre, mais heureusement elle vient de me faire un énorme bisous pour la tartoche de nutella haute de 10 cm que je viens de lui faire.
Elle a encor une part d'humanité (parceque les "zombies...Cerveau" ca peut fair douter).

Le taillé au greubons, c'etait mon grand.pere boulanger de neuche qu'y les faisait super bien !

Pour la bouffe y'a un truc ou y'a un peu de place c'est vers le palais de Beaulieu, sorte de fondu a deux caquelon, deux bouillon differents, 15 sorte de viandes et 15 sorte de poissons sans parler des saucisses et j'en passe... 25.- par personne et c'est a gogo !
Y'a de la place facile, mais je sais plus le nom.

Pour le logement proposé par WebO, y'a moyen de reservé pour les groupe de plus de 10 et y' a des dortoires 


->  Guytan, hesite pas viens, viens,viens de par chez nous nous faire un petit coucou !


Et en passant, vive le valais libre !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Et en passant, vive le valais libre !!!



Il est occupé? :afraid:


----------



## playaman (5 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Il est occupé? :afraid:




Par pleins de genevois et de vaudois


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Pour la bouffe y'a un truc ou y'a un peu de place c'est vers le palais de Beaulieu, sorte de fondu a deux caquelon, deux bouillon differents, 15 sorte de viandes et 15 sorte de poissons sans parler des saucisses et j'en passe... 25.- par personne et c'est a gogo !
> Y'a de la place facile, mais je sais plus le nom.


--> La bonne auberge...


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Par pleins de genevois et de vaudois



Les plus sauvages c'est les genevois.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2007)

Dans le genre on en a pour sa faim, il  y a le "Café des Bouchers" à Malley  

Végétariens s'abstenir


----------



## iMax (5 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dans le genre on en a pour sa faim, il  y a le "Café des Bouchers" à Malley
> 
> Végétariens s'abstenir



A coté des anciens abatoirs, non ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2007)

Sinon, vers le tunnel, y a un resto dont je me souviens plus le nom, où y a de super bonnes fondues à la tomate, qu'il paraît. 

Y a un s et pis un b dans le nom, jcrois.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Je vois que les suisses ont des petits soucis de mémoire


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2007)

Non, ce n'est pas en vente libre, ici.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Y a un s et pis un b dans le nom, jcrois.



T'es pompom girl


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2007)

M&#234;me remarque pour la mouette.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

Même sur Ricardo.ch ?


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> A coté des anciens abatoirs, non ?



Tout à fait  Viande d'excellente qualité pour un excellent rapport qualité/prix



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Sinon, vers le tunnel, y a un resto dont je me souviens plus le nom, où y a de super bonnes fondues à la tomate, qu'il paraît.
> 
> Y a un s et pis un b dans le nom, jcrois.



Je connaissais la Taverne Valaisanne mais ça existe plus 

Mais bon... le Tunnel est un quartier plus que mal fréquenté hein! Faut faire gaffe...


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> T'es pompom girl



Pas touche &#224; mon Pompon!

Il a rien fait lui!

Pis, SM, volontiers, &#231;a s'&#233;crit avec un "s"... pfff, &#231;a s'arrange pas dis... Et pour ton nouvel avatar, va falloir faire qqch, il est ultra-moche.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

C'est l'invasion des tomates farcies ! :afraid:


----------



## playaman (5 Janvier 2007)

Je pense a un truc là...* StoooOOOK !!!*


----------



## playaman (5 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai ca, on dirait qu'on a perdu les sudistes :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4117548 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ton nouvel avatar, va falloir faire qqch, il est ultra-moche.


Hum. Panpanculcul ??

Vous noterez dans la liste la pr&#233;sence de Sa S&#233;r&#233;nissime, l'Indicible avec une majuscule, le FORVM MODERATOR SPQR. Alors, nioubes fautifs, sachez qu' il ne suffira pas que vous vous fendassiez d'un coup de boule gentil pour obtenir votre salut.

Ah tiens en passant il ne faudra pas aller l&#224; :

RICARDO VILLALOBOS
(Perlon, Berlin)
DANDY JACK
(Perlon, Santiago)
MIRKO
(Planet E, R&#233;sident)


----------



## playaman (6 Janvier 2007)

La derniere fois on a camper devant la porte (les sudistes etait là) et on est jamais rentré dans cette foutu boite. Alors pour son anni, mais si on voulait on pourrait pas.

Euh SM tu reserve le carré V.I.P ?


----------



## guytantakul (6 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4116333 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ah tu me ferais changer mon itinéraire ? ça va mon garsduboutdumonde ? :love:
> 
> _




Non, non, mais covoiturage, pourquoi pas ? 
Tu pars d'où ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous noterez dans la liste la présence de Sa Sérénissime, l'Indicible avec une majuscule, le FORVM MODERATOR SPQR. Alors, nioubes fautifs, sachez qu' il ne suffira pas que vous vous fendassiez d'un coup de boule gentil pour obtenir votre salut.



C'est qui ? Webo ou Alem ?

D'ailleurs si Alem pouvait expliquer le titre de l'AES ... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Janvier 2007)

Je pense qu'il s'agit de Momok :love: pour le FORVM MODERATOR SPQR


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

Ben en m&#234;me temps, nioubes fautifs....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je pense qu'il s'agit de Momok :love: pour le FORVM MODERATOR SPQR



SPQR : Super Papier Q Régulateur ?

Bon je me casse


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Non, non, mais covoiturage, pourquoi pas ?
> Tu pars d'où ?



je comptais partir de Nantes en tgv


----------



## guytantakul (6 Janvier 2007)

OK, bon, ben TGV pour moi aussi alors


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> OK, bon, ben TGV pour moi aussi alors



on en cause dès que j'ai plus de 3 neurones connectés sur ichat ? 

kenavo min go


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2007)

Dites, un nioube &#224; la broche, &#231;a vous dit ? y a macaronique sur la liste


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

La viande de nioube apeuré et stréssé c'est pas bon ...


----------



## macaronique (7 Janvier 2007)

En plus je ne suis pas du terroir. Il vaut mieux manger les Lôzanois.


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Janvier 2007)

Que vois-je? Une bouffe pr&#233;vue &#224; la campagne chez nos amis L&#244;z! :love:

C'est possible de venir m&#234;me si j'ai pas encore de cheveux blancs?  Et oui je n'ai que 15 ans tout bient&#244;t 16 mais je sais appr&#233;cier les bonnes choses


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2007)

Bah y a pas de raison de se priver ! 16 ans &#231;a doit fondre sous la dent


----------



## playaman (8 Janvier 2007)

Qui va repondre en premier ?
Taho! Ou SM


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Toi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

Oh un nounours en chocolat !


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2007)

Marie, je crois que je vais savoir pour toi: 
*T'AS INTERET A VENIR!!!! SINON PANPANCUCU!!!*


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Oh un nounours en chocolat !


Pff c'est un castor d'abord!   Fais gaffe il a les dents pointues :casse:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Que vois-je? Une bouffe pr&#233;vue &#224; la campagne chez nos amis L&#244;z! :love:
> 
> C'est possible de venir m&#234;me si j'ai pas encore de cheveux blancs?  Et oui je n'ai que 15 ans tout bient&#244;t 16 mais je sais appr&#233;cier les bonnes choses




hum. ok. on peut effacer ce que je viens d'&#233;crire l&#224;?


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

Nan ! :bebe:  

Je viens de manger une saucisse aux chouxxxxx avec du papet Vaudois fait maison...

Si il y a un fait divers à Lausanne ce soir..vous inquiétez pas ....c'est juste la mouette qui ...


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Si il y a un fait divers à Lausanne ce soir..vous inquiétez pas ....c'est juste la mouette qui ...


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Janvier 2007)

Si son altesse sérénissime :king: vient, il est de mon devoir de l'accueillir en terre helvétique. J'aurai ainsi l'occasion de lui promettre allégeance jusqu'à la fin de mes jours


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2007)

bon c'est dans un mois... va falloir que je commence &#224; regarder s&#233;rieusement les trains. 
Il y en a qui viennent ou passent par paris qui ont d&#233;j&#224; pris leurs billets ?


----------



## Craquounette (8 Janvier 2007)

Toujours pas plus de précisions sur le déroulement ?


----------



## playaman (8 Janvier 2007)

...Tu arrives, tu bois, on te roule.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Toujours pas plus de pr&#233;cisions sur le d&#233;roulement ?



Y en a qui suivent pas... 



WebOliver a dit:


> On va commencer &#224; se pencher pour d&#233;goter un resto pas trop cher, sympa, et donc r&#233;server une table pour le samedi soir. Pour le reste, l'AES se d&#233;roulera donc du samedi au dimanche. Mais principalement le samedi et le samedi soir.
> 
> Concernant ceux qui viennent de loin (Paris pour la plupart), je les h&#233;berge chez moi. Le compte y est. Il est fort probable que ceux-ci aussi, arrivent d&#232;s le vendredi (OFF...).
> 
> ...





WebOliver a dit:


> Je viens de trouver une adresse pour &#233;viter &#224; certains de dormir &#224; la belle &#233;toile.  Cela dit, les autochtones peuvent aussi se proposer pour h&#233;berger un, voire quelques Parisiens (ou autre... ) &#233;gar&#233;...
> 
> C'est pr&#232;s de la gare, pour le reste je ne sais pas ce que &#231;a vaut.  Mais les prix sont corrects et situ&#233; en plein centre de Lausanne.



Donc, encore une fois... rendez-vous le samedi, en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s-midi... et ensuite freestyle jusqu'au soir.

La seule contrainte &#224; suivre sera l'heure du souper (enfin du d&#238;ner... ).


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

A part &#231;a...


On fera quoi &#224; cet AES ? 

Et c'est quand d&#233;ja, y'a pas la date en haut.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> A part ça...
> 
> 
> On fera quoi à cet AES ?



On te foutera au lac.  Ça aussi c'est à noter.


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

La dernière fois ça m'a couté un portefeuille tout neuf.  

Et en plus cette fois elle sera froide. :rose: 

Alors essaie de me foutre à l'eau et tu verras. :love:


----------



## macaronique (8 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> C'est possible de venir même si j'ai pas encore de cheveux blancs?  Et oui je n'ai que 15 ans tout bientôt 16 mais je sais apprécier les bonnes choses


Viens ! :love:

Je pourrais les convaincre que ta chair est plus tendre que la mienne !  heu: C'est une rencontre en chair et en Mac OS ?)


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

Ouh l&#224;l&#224;.... C'est quoi ces gags nazes, t'es fatigu&#233;e ?


----------



## J_K (8 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On te foutera au lac.  Ça aussi c'est à noter.



iMax, attention!

C'est un programme de plus en plus chiadé qui s'offre à nous, et tu es en train de devenir l'attraction principale! :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On te foutera au lac.  &#199;a aussi c'est &#224; noter.



je vais m'en faire une joie


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

Non, c'est Mackie.


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je vais m'en faire une joie



Mackie ta gueule


----------



## J_K (8 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Mackie ta gueule



Mais non, voyons, il a raison! 

Il ne faut pas te vexer, *les traditions sont les traditions*, je sais, je sais, l'esprit &#224; cette heure c'est d&#233;plac&#233;, mais tout de m&#234;me, l&#224;, cela s'imposait!


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Mais non, voyons, il a raison!
> 
> Il ne faut pas te vexer, *les traditions sont les traditions*, je sais, je sais, l'esprit &#224; cette heure c'est d&#233;plac&#233;, mais tout de m&#234;me, l&#224;, cela s'imposait!



Mais oui, toi t'&#233;tais m&#234;me pas l&#224; la fameuse foi o&#249;...  

_Mais si, souviens-toi... Aline, Vito, d&#233;m&#232;nagement, grillades &#224; Vidy et toi qui fait le pisse-froid...  _

C'est toi qu'on devrait foutre &#224; l'eau en fait.  (et mackie)


----------



## J_K (8 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Mais oui, toi t'étais même pas là la fameuse foi où...
> 
> _Mais si, souviens-toi... Aline, Vito, démènagement, grillades à Vidy et toi qui fait le pisse-froid...  _
> 
> C'est toi qu'on devrait foutre à l'eau en fait.  (et mackie)



Mais c'est parce que je n'étais pas là que j'estime devoir rattraper ces bons moments, en pérpétuant la tradition du iMax au jus!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Marie, je crois que je vais savoir pour toi:
> *T'AS INTERET A VENIR!!!! SINON PANPANCUCU!!!*




Panpancucu ! Au lac ! On va bouffer du castours!

Même pas peur!


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

Bon, on arr&#234;te de faire caca partout l&#224; et on se concentre sur l'essentiel: on bouffe quoi?


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2007)

_


macinside a dit:



			je vais m'en faire une joie 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


nouvelle idée parce que ça va bien hein si on foutait mackie à l'eau ?

_


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

Original.

Un peu d'innovation, merde.


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Panpancucu ! Au lac ! On va bouffer du castours!
> 
> Même pas peur!



Bouh!


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4121467 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> nouvelle idée parce que ça va bien hein si on foutait mackie à l'eau ?
> 
> _



Note pour le 10: Faire attention à ses fesses.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y en a qui suivent pas...



Si si je suis tr&#232;s bien merci... Je me demandais tout simplement si vous aviez choisi un resto vu que tout le monde ne peut pas forc&#233;ment venir d&#232;s le d&#233;but...

Je ne posais qu'une petite question.


----------



## J_K (8 Janvier 2007)

Bien, bon alors!

Quelles sont les envies...? 

On se mange une fondue? Je propose, hein...

On se tape une pizza? Un steak tartare?

On s'enfile de la bouffe mexicaine, je réserve le Poco Loco?

Voilà, les idées ne manquent pas, il s'agirait d'avoir une vue d'ensemble des goûts et désirs de chacun, votons, je dis! :love:


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2007)

Et si on réservait le Bowling de Vidy? Ça pourrait être hype... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4121467 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> nouvelle id&#233;e parce que &#231;a va bien hein&#8230; si on foutait mackie &#224; l'eau ?
> 
> _



nam&#233;o&#174;&#169; c'est plein de m&#233;duse 



iMax a dit:


> Original.
> 
> Un peu d'innovation, merde.



naaaa ... la suisse est un pays de tradition ...   ne les perdons pas


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Bien, bon alors!
> 
> Quelles sont les envies...?
> 
> ...



tonton n'olive va s'occuper aussi de ça en rejoignant les goûts de chacun, c'est un super gars faut pas trop organisé, j'suis pas habitué moi j'préfère "à l'arrache" on vient, on boit, on va manger puis on reboit

et on discute tout le temps comme ça personne ne râle qu'on a pas bien mangé, qu'on a trop bu, pas assez, qu'on a pas vu le string de mackie et le zlip de super

'fin voulo quouo 

bises


----------



## J_K (8 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4121552 a dit:
			
		

> tonton n'olive va s'occuper aussi de ça en rejoignant les goûts de chacun, c'est un super gars faut pas trop organisé, j'suis pas habitué moi j'préfère "à l'arrache" on vient, on boit, on va manger puis on reboit
> 
> et on discute tout le temps comme ça personne ne râle qu'on a pas bien mangé, qu'on a trop bu, pas assez, qu'on a pas vu le string de mackie et le zlip de super
> 
> ...



Mais comme tu veux Alèm, dans ce cas, alors juste un budget! 

Je dois avouer que le "à l'arrache" me plaît aussi, mais dans une certaine gamme de prix, tout de même...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2007)

T'inqui&#232;tes, on va pas aller au Java quand m&#234;me (salut molgow...  

Et, stressez pas... hein.


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Janvier 2007)

Comment ca? On m'aurait menti?:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2007)

T'inqui&#232;te gimli, je te prends sous ma protection : ton corps sera rendu &#224; tes parents


----------



## playaman (9 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> La dernière fois ça m'a couté un portefeuille tout neuf.
> 
> Et en plus cette fois elle sera froide. :rose:
> 
> Alors essaie de me foutre à l'eau et tu verras. :love:



T'as gagner ce coup ci on te mettra a poil avant de te jeter dans l'eau glacée 

Mackie dans l'eau c'est dangereux avant qu'il ai vomi sinon il risquerait de se noyer.


Qui a dit que ce serait pas une grande perte ?


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Si son altesse s&#233;r&#233;nissime :king: vient, il est de mon devoir de l'accueillir en terre helv&#233;tique. J'aurai ainsi l'occasion de lui promettre all&#233;geance jusqu'&#224; la fin de mes jours



H&#233; h&#233;, je vois que le troisi&#232;me paragraphe de ce post de 2005 n'est pas tomb&#233; dans l'oeil d'une aveugle ! :love:

(EDIT) je viens de me retaper en diagonale ce vieux sujet : il y a des perles !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

J'avais lut ce fil et tes propos sur les suisses justement  et j'en profiterais pour vérifier s'ils ont des trottoirs aussi propres qu'on le dit ! 

Cependant une autre rumeur court à propos de leur prudence légendaire comme quoi chaque habitant aurait son bunker personnel : dîtes, on pourra en visiter un ?


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Cependant une autre rumeur court à propos de leur prudence légendaire comme quoi chaque habitant aurait son bunker personnel : dîtes, on pourra en visiter un ?



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire  Jusqu'à il y a pas très longtemps c'était effectivement obligatoire quand tu cronstruisais ta maison, maintenant plus... maintenant tu paies :hein:  



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Si son altesse sérénissime  vient, il est de mon devoir de l'accueillir en terre helvétique. J'aurai ainsi l'occasion de lui promettre allégeance jusqu'à la fin de mes jours



Attention Pitchoune... Il y a déjà Lulu qui est sur le coup


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4122907 a dit:
			
		

> Cependant une autre rumeur court &#224; propos de leur prudence l&#233;gendaire comme quoi chaque habitant aurait son bunker personnel : d&#238;tes, on pourra en visiter un ?



On pourrait y faire une rave, si Webo en avait un dans son jardin  :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2007)

_c'est dingue ce que les suisses sont bavards quand m&#234;me ! j'aurais pas cru ! 

bon, je partirais de Paris* le vendredi pour ceux qui veulent faire train commun ! 



*trois personnes &#224; voir &#224; tout prix. 
_


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2007)

Cool ! Je pense prendre mon vendredi aussi si je peux.
On fera Paris-Lausanne ensemble


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4122907 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lut ce fil et tes propos sur les suisses justement  et j'en profiterais pour v&#233;rifier s'ils ont des trottoirs aussi propres qu'on le dit !
> 
> Cependant une autre rumeur court &#224; propos de leur prudence l&#233;gendaire comme quoi chaque habitant aurait son bunker personnel : d&#238;tes, on pourra en visiter un ?



Tu seras d&#233;&#231;u(e?), les trottoirs de Lausanne deviennent franchement d&#233;gueux et ce que tu appelles bunkers personnels sont tout petits...  (mais avec une groooooosse couche de b&#233;ton. La porte du mien doit bien faire 2 tonnes &#224; elle seule. :love: )


----------



## playaman (10 Janvier 2007)

Je sent qu'il y'a des statuts qui vont changer 

Y'a bon


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Je sent qu'il y'a des statuts qui vont changer


forcément je viens pas


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2007)

Bah moi oui !


----------



## Amok (10 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Tu seras déçu(e?), les trottoirs de Lausanne deviennent franchement dégueux



J'ose penser que les Suisses chargés de l'organisation de cette AES feront le nécessaire avant notre arrivée pour que ce ne soit plus le cas. Le squal, qui n'a (selon la rumeur) pas grand chose à faire de sa journée hormis se compter les doigts de pied peut s'y coller dès à présent.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2007)

13 &#224; table? Excellent chiffre.  Ne touchons plus &#224; rien. Je r&#233;serve...


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> 13 à table? Excellent chiffre.  Ne touchons plus à rien. Je réserve...



Où donc?

Tu peux dire 14.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben je me désinscrit.


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Attention Pitchoune... Il y a déjà Lulu qui est sur le coup



 Comment oses-tu parler de sa Majesté ainsi :hein: Un "coup"... voyons! Veille à châtier quelque peu ton langage jeune impertinente! Son Altesse sérénissime ne te le pardonnerait pas


----------



## Amok (10 Janvier 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Comment oses-tu parler de sa Majest&#233; ainsi :hein: Un "coup"... voyons! Veille &#224; ch&#226;tier quelque peu ton langage jeune impertinente! Son Altesse s&#233;r&#233;nissime ne te le pardonnerait pas



Bon, arrangez-vous entre vous ! Quand il y en a pour une... 

 :love:

Ceci &#233;tant, je viens d'apprendre que dans les dates indiqu&#233;es, c'est pas gagn&#233; : je dois &#234;tre de retour le 12 au matin, alors ca fait un peu jeune question d&#233;lais... Du coup, ce sera peut-&#234;tre une AES tr&#232;s "S" Off apr&#232;s  . A confirmer.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2007)

Et n'oubliez pas, pitchoune f&#234;te ses 19 ans le 12 !


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas, pitchoune fête ses 19 ans le 12 !


 


Cool, je rajeunis!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

Bon, la liste s'allonge...  Va falloir trouver un resto qui accueille des grandes tabl&#233;es... 

L&#224;, j'avais en t&#234;te le Caf&#233; Romand. Bon c'est un peu bruyant. Ou aussi le Caf&#233; de Grancy.

A suivre.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2007)

On me dit dans l'oreillette que le caf&#233; de grancy est devenu un poil cher


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> On me dit dans l'oreillette que le caf&#233; de grancy est devenu un poil cher


 
On doit avoir la m&#234;me... 

Edit: la m&#234;me oreillette donc...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

Dans mon oreillette personnelle on m'a dit de ne surtout pas rater le Musée de l'Elysée à Lausanne. Et c'est fermé le lundi pour cause de travaux, ouvert du mardi au dimanche de 11h à 18h.


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On doit avoir la m&#234;me...
> 
> Edit: la m&#234;me oreillette donc...



me traiter d'oreillette non mais! Moi je propose toujours ce super resto (pile poil(s) 20 places), o&#249; l'on mange des fondues &#224; la tomate (que j'ai jamais encore pu gouter... ) et qui se trouve au tunnel et dont j'ai oubli&#233; le nom. 

Sinon, je vois pas...


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Manora ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Manora ?



non, je crois pas que le manora est au tunnel. M'enfin je peux me tromper. 

Moi, je suis pour le Romand. Y a des salades de dents-de-lion (parait qu'on dit pas comme &#231;a, m'enfin). Slurp. Va juste falloir qu'il neige avant le 10.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2007)

Mmmhhh y a pas 20 places chez moi.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

Bon. 

On m'a aussi parlé des _3 rois._



> Cuisine traditionnelle. Viandes, Volaille, Gibier (en saison), Mets de brasserie


 
Et du _Raccard._



> Ce restaurant-chalet de montagne est connu pour ses plats suisses tels que la raclette ou la fondue. Vous pourrez y déguster de délicieux steaks.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

Non .... mais j'irais au mus&#233;e toute seule, aucun soucis ...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

On cause bouffe tu permets.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2007)

3 rois c'est toujours impecc' et assez grand. On peut faire un pr&#233;teste de maso au cas ou.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 3 rois c'est toujours impecc' et assez grand. On peut faire un pr&#233;teste de maso au cas ou.


 
En effet.  Les commentaires sont plut&#244;ts positifs dans l'ensemble.


Caf&#233; Romand. Assez bruyant.
3 Rois. Pas mal visiblement.
Raccard. Resto-chalet de montagne typique. Fondue raclette etc. 
Au Tunnel.  Mais on sait pas o&#249; c'est en fait.
Caf&#233; de Grancy. Mais un peu chero.


----------



## lumai (12 Janvier 2007)

Tant qu'il y a de la fondue...


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Janvier 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Tant qu'il y a de la fondue...


Attention au fouet


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Non .... mais j'irais au musée toute seule, aucun soucis ...








:rose: je veux bien venir avec toi, moi...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> :rose: je veux bien venir avec toi, moi...



Ouiiiiiiiiiii, ça veut dire que tu viens alors, ma crevette ... :love:


----------



## lumai (12 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Attention au fouet





le fouet... ???




Mais t'es pas mineur toi ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> :rose: je veux bien venir avec toi, moi...



j'allais le dire! sauf que j'aurais pas le temps.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

Si je peux conseiller un mus&#233;e &#224; voir &#224; Lausanne, parmi d'autres, c'est celui de la Collection de l'Art Brut. 

Mais pas en groupe de 25 par contre...


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2007)

Et le Musée cantonal de géologie, parce que y a des dinosaurus de la mort qui tue!

ok. ok. tout le monde s'en fout.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

Peu importe je peux tout visiter, suis chômeuse à temps perdu ...


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Janvier 2007)

lumai a dit:


> le fouet... ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Et non je n'ai pas (encore?) des tendances sadomasochistes c'&#233;tait juste une r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; Ast&#233;rix chez les helv&#232;tes : Au premier morceau de pain qui tombe dans le caquelon c'est des coups de fouet, au deuxi&#232;me des coups de baton et au troisi&#232;me dans le lac  






			
				odr&#233;;4127854 a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe je peux tout visiter, suis ch&#244;meuse &#224; temps perdu ...



Dans un autre genre il y a aussi le mus&#233;e olympique &#224; Ouchy si tu as du temps &#224; perdre


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Et non je n'ai pas (encore?) des tendances sadomasochistes c'était juste une référence à Astérix chez les helvètes : Au premier morceau de pain qui tombe dans le caquelon c'est des coups de fouet, au deuxième des coups de baton et au troisième *dans le lac*



Ca c'est réservé à iMax !


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ca c'est réservé à iMax !



narf et au 4 em ? :love:


----------



## playaman (13 Janvier 2007)

L'expo au mus&#233;e de la photo sera bien a propos :



> *Tous photographes!
> *8 f&#233;vrier au 20 mai 2007
> 
> La photographie num&#233;rique est rapide et peu co&#251;teuse. Elle s&#8217;impose sur nos &#233;crans de t&#233;l&#233;phone et d&#8217;ordinateur, elle est omnipr&#233;sente sur Internet et dans les m&#233;dias, qu&#8217;ils soient imprim&#233;s ou en ligne. Elle influence les artistes et les publicitaires. L&#8217;image amateur pla&#238;t. Les photographes amateurs ont compris qu&#8217;il y avait une chance &#224; saisir. Encourag&#233;s par les r&#233;cents progr&#232;s technologiques, ils se mettent &#224; produire de l&#8217;information, &#224; b&#226;tir des communaut&#233;s, et &#224; partager leurs savoirs et int&#233;r&#234;ts dans l&#8217;espace virtuel. Ces derniers vont m&#234;me jusqu&#8217;&#224; concurrencer les professionnels. Mais nul ne sait o&#249; nous conduira cette nouvelle pratique de la photographie. Le Mus&#233;e de l&#8217;Elys&#233;e consacre une exposition &#224; ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne qui bouleverse toutes nos habitudes


 
... suis partant


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2007)

Vu le nombre plut&#244;t cons&#233;quent, je vais proc&#233;der &#224; la r&#233;servation dans un des restos cit&#233;s en d&#233;but de semaine prochaine. Je table sur environ 25 personnes, avec une marge d'erreur de 3-4.  

Pour ce qui est des mus&#233;es, mon petit doigt me dit qu'y d&#233;barquer &#224; 20-25, n'est pas la meilleure des mani&#232;res d'en profiter...  Mais les initiatives persos et priv&#233;es ne sont pas interdites non plus.

Voil&#224;.

Et, je reposte ce lien, pour ceux qui chercheraient un logement, et qui n'en n'auraient pas encore trouv&#233; chez l'autochtone.


----------



## Taho! (13 Janvier 2007)

Mes amis, je ne serais des v&#244;tres cette ann&#233;e, je le regrette franchement, mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; quelque chose de pr&#233;vu ce week-end l&#224;... 

Buvez &#224; ma sant&#233; !


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2007)

_bon, les parigots t&#234;te ed'vo, on s'organise le TGV ? 


on peut boire bcp &#224; ta sant&#233; mon petit bronco sauvage ? 
_


----------



## Craquounette (13 Janvier 2007)

Si certains voudraient se loger sur Vevey, on m'a parl&#233; de cette adresse aujourd'hui : tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien (selon une amie fran&#231;aise du sud ouest  ) et aux prix corrects.

Edit :Je sais que l'aes est sur Lausanne, mais peut &#234;tre que certains voudront d&#233;couvrir Vevey... Et l'adresse a l'air sympa donc voil&#224; je me permets de la glisser ici... Maintenant si elle est vraiment HS, je vous laisse effacer le post...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4129023 a dit:
			
		

> bon, les parigots tête ed'vo, on s'organise le TGV ?



Ouais ouais on va faire ça m'sieur l'picard ! 



> _on peut boire bcp à ta santé mon petit bronco sauvage ?
> _



Je le vois pas dire non !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2007)

Parfait tout &#231;a. 

On tourne environ autour de 20 personnes (nioubs compris ) qui seront pr&#233;sentes samedi soir. 

Concernant le lien donn&#233; par Craquounette, c'est en effet &#224; Vevey, &#224; environ 20 kilom&#232;tres de Lausanne. A voir donc, ceux qui pr&#233;f&#233;rent loger &#224; Lausanne... ou &#224; Vevey (c'est l&#224; que j'habite pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas encore ).

Stay tuned...


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2007)

Au final, &#231;a s'arrange pour moi et c'est avec plaisir que je serai des v&#244;tres  mon fr&#232;re m'accompagnera :love: (theOzDevil) et on essayera de vous amener un casier de Trappistes bien de chez nous


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Au final, ça s'arrange pour moi et c'est avec plaisir que je serai des vôtres  mon frère m'accompagnera :love: (theOzDevil) et on essayera de vous amener un casier de Trappistes bien de chez nous



option sur le casier :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> ... suis partant



Yes !



			
				les choses modernes  a dit:
			
		

> Au final, ça s'arrange pour moi et c'est avec plaisir que je serai des vôtres  mon frère m'accompagnera  (theOzDevil) et on essayera de vous amener un casier de Trappistes bien de chez nous



DocEvil ?


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Yes !
> 
> 
> 
> DocEvil ?



na ....  theOzDevil


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

Ce môsieur ?


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2007)

_


macinside a dit:



			option sur le casier :rateau:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


toi, le nain, tu te tais si c'est pour tout vomir comme toi avec la kwak et ta copine avec le malibu tu toucheras pas, on gâche pas ! 

_


----------



## J_K (14 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Caf&#233; Romand. Assez bruyant.
> 3 Rois. Pas mal visiblement.
> ...



Perso suis tr&#232;s partant pour le Caf&#233; Romand, on y mange tr&#232;s bien et peu cher, et pour le bruit, honn&#234;tement, je pense qu'&#224; nous 25 on en fera plus que le reste des clients! 

Les 3 Rois, excellent choix &#233;galement, je ne peux que me porter volontaire! :love:

S'il y a des probl&#232;mes de transport pour le resto qui sera choisi, la JK_Mobile(v.2.0) est disponible, il me reste 3 places!


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4130006 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> toi, le nain, tu te tais si c'est pour tout vomir comme toi avec la kwak
> _



c'était la faute des pâtes 




odré a dit:


> Ce môsieur ?



yep :rose: :rateau:


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2007)

_mackie : Laurent m'a dit que tu prendrais une baffe &#224; la prochaine fois que tu oserais blamer ses pates. c'est fait. tu vas avoir une baffe. t'es un bleu ****&#8230;

moi, &#231;a me va n'importe quel restau. 
_


----------



## Gimli510 (14 Janvier 2007)

Pareil, tant qu'il y a à manger et à boire


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4130005 a dit:
			
		

> Ce m&#244;sieur ?



vi, c'est mon petit frero :love: (bien qu'il soit plus grand que moi de taille :mouais: )

si les finances se portent bien, j'essayerai aussi d'apporter quelques autres bi&#232;res


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2007)

N'importe quoi !


----------



## Craquounette (15 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> quoi ? on va pas m'empêcher de chanter «stewball» tout de même ????
> 
> 
> Il s'appelait Stewball.
> ...



Allez, va revoir les paroles, le jour J approchoe


----------



## playaman (15 Janvier 2007)

Le café romand histoire de faire local et traditionel ?
Ca doit quand meme etre le bistrot de Lausanne le plus connu de l'univers.
Roots, tradition... :rateau:

Tiens j'y pense on avais fait une "jeretrouvedesgensquiaimentlemac" a l'évéché.

Excellente fondue dont celle a la chantilly que j'ai toujours pas essayé !!!


----------



## playaman (15 Janvier 2007)

Je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Janvier 2007)

Pis la boule de glace à la fraise elle est où? Marie, qui fait semblant de travailler en face de moi, propose la fondue à la banana-split... D'autres propositions?

ça va pas être à cause du trop plein d'alcool que je vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... 

Ok ok, Marie vient de me dire qu'il paraît que c'est bon. C'est un hérmétique qui le lui a dit.


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Casimir et son gloubiboulga aurait pas fait mieux :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2007)

Bon et quoi, Momok y vient ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2007)

I am still on the list !


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

ça pue le cheveux ici


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2007)

Ouais, y'a l'Evêché aussi ! :rateau: 


_...et sans journalistes cette fois....  _


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Janvier 2007)

Au cas où, on peut aller faire une super soirée aux Docks, y a un concert de Joey Starr le 10 février  :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Janvier 2007)

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Au cas où, on peut aller faire une super soirée aux Docks, y a un concert de Joey Starr le 10 février  :affraid:



Quelle merde.

Si c'est ça je viens pas.


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

on risque d'être aPhone :rateau:


----------



## J_K (15 Janvier 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Au cas o&#249;, on peut aller faire une super soir&#233;e aux Docks, y a un concert de Joey Starr le 10 f&#233;vrier  :affraid:



Une soir&#233;e qui s'annoncait si bien, c'est quoi cette manie de tout g&#226;cher?!


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2007)

Coucou les gens !   

Je débarque dans le fil tel le cheveux au milieu de la soupe 

J'ai quelques questions pratiques niveau organisation 


 Comment se procure-t-on cette fameuse vignette autoroutière nécessaire pour rouler en Suisse ? On se gare sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence en arrivant sur le périphérique à Genève, et on va l'acheter dans un bureau de tabac ? Promis si je fait comme ça, je mettrais les warnings :rateau: 


 Le gazole est-il plus cher en Sui$$e ?


 Une carte Visa c'est utile dans votre beau pays ou alors c'est que des MasterCards partout ?


 Pour passer la frontière, permis français & carte d'identité à jour, ça suffit ? Le premier qui me réponds qu'il faut que j'apporte mon carnet de vaccinations, je risque d'être un peu chien avec lui 


 Entre Lausanne et Vevey, quel hébergement choisir ? J'ai une préférence pour Vevey, parce que j'ai vu des photos (Webo...) et que ça a l'air joli, mais est-ce qu'une préférence a émergée dans le groupe ? On va plutôt sortir sur Lausanne, non ? Les "locaux" sont plutôt basés où ?

Ça promet cette AES. Je vais essayer(*) de vous ramener une bouteille d'eau de vie d'Auvergne   Oui, oui, la fameuse à 99° d'alcool 


----------------------------------
Notes de bas de post

(*) Je dis "essayer", car va pas falloir la boire pendant le trajet


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Coucou les gens !
> 
> Je d&#233;barque dans le fil tel le cheveux au milieu de la soupe
> 
> ...





tu l'aura ici  



pim a dit:


> [*] Le gazole est-il plus cher en Sui$$e ?



oui



pim a dit:


> [*] Une carte Visa c'est utile dans votre beau pays ou alors c'est que des MasterCards partout ?



les Visa marche tr&#232;s bien en suisse, tu pourra m&#234;me changer le code de ta carte si tu passe dans un distributeur suisse 



pim a dit:


> [*] Pour passer la fronti&#232;re, permis fran&#231;ais & carte d'identit&#233; &#224; jour, &#231;a suffit ? Le premier qui me r&#233;ponds qu'il faut que j'apporte mon carnet de vaccinations, je risque d'&#234;tre un peu chien avec lui



&#231;a suffit pour passer la douane 



pim a dit:


> [*] Entre Lausanne et Vevey, quel h&#233;bergement choisir ? J'ai une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour Vevey, parce que j'ai vu des photos (Webo...) et que &#231;a a l'air joli, mais est-ce qu'une pr&#233;f&#233;rence a &#233;merg&#233;e dans le groupe ? On va plut&#244;t sortir sur Lausanne, non ? Les "locaux" sont plut&#244;t bas&#233;s o&#249; ?




joker :rateau:


----------



## Gimli510 (15 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> [*] Entre Lausanne et Vevey, quel h&#233;bergement choisir ? J'ai une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour Vevey, parce que j'ai vu des photos (Webo...) et que &#231;a a l'air joli, mais est-ce qu'une pr&#233;f&#233;rence a &#233;merg&#233;e dans le groupe ? On va plut&#244;t sortir sur Lausanne, non ? Les "locaux" sont plut&#244;t bas&#233;s o&#249; ?



Aux derni&#232;res nouvelles on mangerait &#224; Lausanne faut dire que Vevey n'est pas tr&#232;s loin mais de toute fa&#231;on le paysage apr&#232;s une bouteille d'eau de vie 

&#224; part &#231;a c'est vrai que ca serait bien de se d&#233;cider si on s'h&#233;berge &#224; L&#244;zanne ou &#224; Vevey


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça suffit pour passer la douane



mais prévois un calbute facile à enlever


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

_


supermoquette a dit:



			mais prévois un calbute facile à enlever 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


bon, bah moi, je viens avec mon AussieBum "Propriété Française" si c'est comme ça !  

_


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> mais prévois un calbute facile à enlever



uniquement pour les grenoblois un peu chevelu


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Janvier 2007)

Y a de la place qui se libère dans ma maison (c'est pas la mienne, mais on va faire comme si...). 2,3,4 à voir.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2007)

Quelques pr&#233;cisions pour pim.  Et aussi pour les autres.


Tu peux acheter la vignette &#224; la douane en arrivant &#224; Gen&#232;ve.  Les douaniers te laisseront de toute fa&#231;on pas passer si tu l'as pas.  Et ils te renseigneront. 
Pour le diesel, il est tax&#233; en Suisse, donc un peu plus cher. 
Pour la carte de cr&#233;dit, Visa ou MasterCard, les deux sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement accept&#233;es. Les ch&#232;ques par contre, on aime pas trop. 
La carte d'identit&#233;, &#224; jour, suffit pour passer la fronti&#232;re.
Pour l'h&#233;bergement, difficile &#224; dire. La bouffe aura lieu &#224; Lausanne, mais &#231;a peut &#234;tre sympa de loger &#224; Vevey, pourquoi pas. C'est une ville plus petite que Lausanne; et je serai sur place au cas o&#249;. Et essayez de vous regrouper (guytan, modern et son frangin, et toi) tous ensemble.

Voil&#224; voil&#224;.


----------



## playaman (16 Janvier 2007)

Vous inquieter pas pour le concert de Joey "le braillard" ca doit etre complet et meme plus que ca.

Pour le logement je vais essayer l'adresse de webo, ca a l'air pas mal et pas cher du tout pour la Suisse.
...Et pouvoir se finir tranquillement dans la ville ou tu dors ca a ses avantages 

Les non suisses font deja de gros effort, alors je ne sauterais pas  sur cette occasion offerte par Marie84 de dormir chez l'habitant, et je risque d'etre accompagné.
A vous de jouer les amis.

P.S je rappel qu'il ya des dortoirs a 4 a 8 ...


----------



## Gimli510 (16 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est pas cher du tout la guesthouse pour la Suisse je suis partant pour un dortoir &#224; 4 ou &#224; 8


----------



## playaman (16 Janvier 2007)

Bin pour un bleu des réu de maceux t'as pas peur 

Je vous presente l' ébauche de mon programme possible du samedi, histoire de donner quelques idées.

Samedi matin :

Retrouver les divers restes des participants a ce chaleureux week-end, et essayer de prendre un café avec eux.

Marché du centreville.

Apero + sandwich, crepes...

Musée de la photo

Apero au Great escape pour la happy hour a 18h30 (qui s'est transformée en happy demi-heure).

Fondue au Romand ou aux Rois ou a l'Eveché.

Changer de bistrot et Boire des coups

Aller vomir devant le Loft club, voir mieux dedans (c'est pour la tradition mais c'est accesoir comme toute tradition,a part mettre a l'eau iMax si il arrive en retard)

Voila deja un bout de piste, pour le samedi.

Ici vous pouvez consulter l'agenda de la ville de Lausanne, pour tout les ages, complet mais pas totalement exhaustif 

http://www.lausanne.ch/


----------



## playaman (16 Janvier 2007)

... Pour les plus vieux, Sm s'occupera d'organiser une visite de l'underground Lausannois: Riponne, St_François, avenue de Genève


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2007)

_playaman qui parle de boire un caf&#233;&#8230; j'y crois paaaaaaaaaaaas !!!! :love:  
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4132006 a dit:
			
		

> _playaman qui parle de boire un café j'y crois paaaaaaaaaaaas !!!! :love:
> _



il a dit "essayer". 

Bon, ça fait beaucoup de monde tout ça... ça fait presque peur... 30 dans un musée ça va pas le faire... Ni ailleurs en fait. Un troupeau.


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Pour le musée je veux bien me sacrifier


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Je vous presente l' &#233;bauche de mon programme possible du samedi, histoire de donner quelques id&#233;es.



Le mieux est quand m&#234;me que &#231;a reste une large &#233;bauche, plut&#244;t qu'un programme rigide et impos&#233;. Mais je crois que tu le sais hein. 

J'ai fait une pr&#233;-r&#233;servation pour 20 heures, pour 27 personnes, au Caf&#233; Romand. En comptant ceux qui sont inscrits, mais ne viennent pas &#224; la bouffe, et ceux qui viennent avec leur double, on arrive &#224; 27. 

Le menu est ici.



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4132036 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, &#231;a fait beaucoup de monde tout &#231;a... &#231;a fait presque peur... 30 dans un mus&#233;e &#231;a va pas le faire... Ni ailleurs en fait. Un troupeau.



Oui.  Mais pour perdre un nioub c'est mieux, 30.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

C'est 150.- &#224; la Route de Gen&#232;ve


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Pas vrai


----------



## dool (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas vrai



Quelle merveilleuse bouche ouverte bien ronde pour commenter ton propos !


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

d  l


----------



## kisco (16 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai fait une pré-réservation pour 20 heures, pour 27 personnes, au Café Romand. En comptant ceux qui sont inscrits, mais ne viennent pas à la bouffe, et ceux qui viennent avec leur double, on arrive à 27.
> 
> Le menu est ici.



ah c'est bien ils ont du papet vaudois... et autre chose aussi  


> - Saucisse aux choux, papet aux poireaux (en saison)
> 
> - Tripes maison, la marmite :afraid:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Pour le logement je vais essayer l'adresse de webo, ca a l'air pas mal et pas cher du tout pour la Suisse.
> ...Et pouvoir se finir tranquillement dans la ville ou tu dors ca a ses avantages



Oui, moi aussi je pense loger à Lausanne.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

H&#233; ben, moi qui d&#233;teste les grands rassemblements, chuis combl&#233;


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4129023 a dit:
			
		

> _on peut boire bcp à ta santé mon petit bronco sauvage ?
> _



Je te fais confiance mon petit agité ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Je crois qu'on peut compter sur l'autonomie de nos visiteurs, non? ...

Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais moi si je débarquais mettons à Bordeau, je préférerais nettement me ballader au gré du vagabondage de mon esprit (et m'organiser mon programme moi-même) plutôt que de devoir jouer au tour organisé...  

M'enfin...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps une visite guid&#233;e de la maison d'aur&#233;lie s'impose


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Ouais et même qu'avec Aurélie on a prévu un petit concert de fifre  

Sans répétition ...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ouais et même qu'avec Aurélie on a prévu un petit concert de fifre



T'as un cheveu sur la langue Odré ? On dit le chibre


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Un concert de bières ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

google est votre ami


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Glouglou pas Google


----------



## playaman (16 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> H&#233; ben, moi qui d&#233;teste les grands rassemblements, chuis combl&#233;



En meme temps pour te combler y faut bien &#231;a 

 Cool Guytan 
 Perso je sais pas encor si je viens accompagn&#233; ou pas, mais je reserve un double avec un grand lit et si jamais je suis seul on s'arrange :love:

 ...Dis moi que tu as encor la moustache :rateau:

 Y'a en d'autre qui sont deja interess&#233; par bed & breakfast de Lausanne.
 Pour rapel y'a des dortoitr a 2, 4, 8... pas cher.

Gimli
Guytan
Playa (sais pas encor si je prend un chambre a deux)


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Janvier 2007)

Ca co&#251;te combien le TGV en venant de Paname ? Parce que a ce qui para&#238;t sont sympa les  suissesses


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

dans les 180 francs suisses je crois


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ca co&#251;te combien le TGV en venant de Paname ? Parce que a ce qui para&#238;t sont sympa les  suissesses



http://www.sncf.com/

Et merci de te d&#233;cider rapidement, et avant le 9 f&#233;vrier si possible... J'ai r&#233;serv&#233; pour 27 personnes.

Edit: oui, dans les 180 balles, avec en prime une fouille int&#233;grale &#224; la douane de Vallorbe.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

J'me demande s'il y a un bon film au cin&#233; ce soir l&#224;


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Edit: oui, dans les 180 balles, avec en prime une fouille int&#233;grale &#224; la douane de Vallorbe.



'tain la derni&#232;re fois j'ai m&#234;me pas eu droit &#224; la fouille ! Les salauds !!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> 'tain la dernière fois j'ai même pas eu droit à la fouille ! Les salauds !!!



Bah c'est ça de voyager en Première...   A part croiser Clara Morgane tu risques rien...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Une rediffusion de "Qui s'endort avec le ... qui gratte, se r&#233;veille avec le doigt qui pue"


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> 'tain la derni&#232;re fois j'ai m&#234;me pas eu droit &#224; la fouille ! Les salauds !!!



C'&#233;tait quoi alors ce gant en caoutchouc que j'avais retrouv&#233; dans ma voiture ? 

:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Janvier 2007)

Ouais une 100 aine d'euros ....


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah c'est ça de voyager en Première...   A part croiser Clara Morgane tu risques rien...



Bon à la rigueur je veux bien une fouille par Clara alors !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ouais une 100 aine d'euros ....



Une centaine de quoi ???


----------



## mamyblue (16 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Une centaine de quoi ???


Une centaine de zéro(s)...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> En meme temps pour te combler y faut bien &#231;a
> 
> Cool Guytan
> Perso je sais pas encor si je viens accompagn&#233; ou pas, mais je reserve un double avec un grand lit et si jamais je suis seul on s'arrange :love:
> ...


Je suis int&#233;ress&#233;e aussi, je ferai le voyage avec mon frangin 

WebO m'a parl&#233; aussi d'une petite auberge &#224; Veyvey  (voir un lien post&#233;)


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Je vous presente l' ébauche de mon programme possible du samedi, histoire de donner quelques idées.
> 
> Samedi matin :
> ...
> ...



Bonne idée le musée le l'appareil photo  moi, je connais bien le p'tit fils du fondateur


----------



## playaman (16 Janvier 2007)

Le musée de la photo, le musée de l' Elysé. Pas le musée de l'appareil qui sert a les prendre 

Vevey ? Lausanne ? Faudra compter les bagnoles pour les déplacements...

:rateau::rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2007)

Une chose est certaine: je touche pas ma bagnole samedi...


----------



## guytantakul (16 Janvier 2007)

C'est loin de Lausanne Vevey ? 
Pas vraiment en nombre de kilomètres, mais plutôt en fréquence de transports, ce genre de trucs...

(Playa > j'ai pas grand-chose comme pilosité faciale, mais je ne me rase plus à partir d'aujourd'hui  )


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> C'est loin de Lausanne Vevey ?
> Pas vraiment en nombre de kilom&#232;tres, mais plut&#244;t en fr&#233;quence de transports, ce genre de trucs...



Pas de soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;.  On est bien desservi en Suisse.  Y a des trains toutes les 30 minutes environ. Le trajet dure 13 minutes avec le train direct, ou 23 avec le r&#233;gional. 

Et il y en a jusqu'apr&#232;s minuit environ. Et m&#234;me un &#224; 2 heures le week-end (le train pyjama que &#231;a s'appelle ).

Voil&#224;.


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une chose est certaine: je touche pas ma bagnole samedi...


pas grave, mackie va faire Bob et il ne boira pas


_

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, j'décoooooooooooooooooooonne !!!   il va vomir comme d'hab' ! _


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4132744 a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, mackie va faire Bob et il ne boira pas
> 
> 
> _
> ...



nous ne somme pas en belgique voyons


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> nous ne somme pas en belgique voyons



_pourtant, tu es connu pour être le maitre de l'internationale de la gerb _


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas de soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;.  On est bien desservi en Suisse.  Y a des trains toutes les 30 minutes environ. Le trajet dure 13 minutes avec le train direct, ou 23 avec le r&#233;gional.
> 
> Et il y en a jusqu'apr&#232;s minuit environ. Et m&#234;me un &#224; 2 heures le week-end (le train pyjama que &#231;a s'appelle ).
> 
> Voil&#224;.



Euh, en comptant les r&#233;gio, y en a bien plus que &#231;a! Par exemple, &#224; 15h (Vevey-Lausanne): 15h00 / 15h06  / 15h26 / 15h41 / 15h56 

Et en plus, si vous voulez faire le march&#233;, &#224; Vevey on a la plus grande place du march&#233; d'Europe


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2007)

Pour ce qui est du logement, Vevey me tente.

Pour ce qui est du nombre de voitures, j'aurais la mienne (4 places en tout) et je ne bois pas.

Et j'arrive vendredi.


----------



## playaman (16 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Playa > j'ai pas grand-chose comme pilosit&#233; faciale, mais je ne me rase plus &#224; partir d'aujourd'hui  )



T'etais pas raser de pr&#232;s &#224; El-Twenta&#239;e... Ou alors c'etait la poire...


----------



## J_K (17 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le mieux est quand m&#234;me que &#231;a reste une large &#233;bauche, plut&#244;t qu'un programme rigide et impos&#233;. Mais je crois que tu le sais hein.  (...)



J'adore le concept! :love: Un soup&#231;on de chenit et une pinc&#233;e de bord&#233;lisme! 



WebOliver a dit:


> (...) J'ai fait une pr&#233;-r&#233;servation pour 20 heures, pour 27 personnes, au Caf&#233; Romand. (...)



Whaaaaa!  Donc au cas o&#249; j'ai besoin de verser avant l'heure, au Romand on est jamais au bout de nos surprises, mon lit se trouve &#224; 5 petites minutes! H&#233;h&#233;, l' id&#233;e bar-bistrot-bar/bo&#238;te me s&#233;duit beaucoup, et le tout sans avoir encore &#224; prendre une voiture pour faire 30km! 

Donc: BIEN JOU&#201;, Web'O!


----------



## kisco (17 Janvier 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Et en plus, si vous voulez faire le marché, à Vevey on a la plus grande place du marché d'Europe


Je suis d'accord qu'elle est grande, et j'ai déjà entendu cette affirmation, mais ça m'étonne quand même qu'il n'y ait pas plus grand :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Janvier 2007)

Malgré (grâce ?) au bordel ambiant qui semble sous-tendre cette Swiss AES... on est en train (mais peut-être voiture) de réfléchir, de se renseigner, de se tâter heu: )... Bref, il se pourrait qu'on pousse le bouchon des bouteilles de vin du Jura jusqu'à Lausanne... Faut voir encore... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

Ah va falloir faire un choix... malgr&#233; le ~ ou gr&#226;ce au ~.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Malgré (grâce ?) au bordel ambiant qui semble sous-tendre cette Swiss AES... on est en train (mais peut-être voiture) de réfléchir, de se renseigner, de se tâter heu: )... Bref, il se pourrait qu'on pousse le bouchon des bouteilles de vin du Jura jusqu'à Lausanne... Faut voir encore... :rose:



:love:  

Vendredi, j'appelle le resto pour confirmer la réservation. Donc plus que quelques jours pour les indécis.


----------



## Virpeen (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah va falloir faire un choix... malgré le ~ ou grâce au ~.



On a fait notre choix : "grâce au"....  

Donc, notre réflexion ayant été court-circuitée par notre envie de revoir les bouilles connues et de découvrir les autres légendes de macG : nous voilà ! :love:


----------



## iMax (17 Janvier 2007)

La soir&#233;e sera festive.  

Au fait, comment on fait pour mettre la vid&#233;o YouTube directement dans le message?


----------



## kisco (17 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> La soirée sera festive.
> 
> Au fait, comment on fait pour mettre la vidéo YouTube directement dans le message?


oh. my. God.

:rateau:


----------



## playaman (17 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> On a fait notre choix : "grâce au"....
> 
> Donc, notre réflexion ayant été court-circuitée par notre envie de revoir les bouilles connues et de découvrir les autres légendes de macG : nous voilà ! :love:




Youhou


----------



## Gimli510 (17 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> La soir&#233;e sera festive.
> 
> Au fait, comment on fait pour mettre la vid&#233;o YouTube directement dans le message?



Ah ouais quand-m&#234;me :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> On a fait notre choix : "grâce au"....
> 
> Donc, notre réflexion ayant été court-circuitée par notre envie de revoir les bouilles connues et de découvrir les autres légendes de macG : nous voilà ! :love:



Hell yeah ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

Mais sinon cette commande group&#233;e de GHB j'aimerais bien la finaliser, alors MP s'il vous pla&#238;t.

_Edith : ne mentionnez que la quantit&#233; d&#233;sir&#233;e, inutile de me dire ce que vous comptiez en faire ! je lis de ces trucs !_


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2007)

En fait, vous vous en foutez surement, mais je proposais gentiment de pr&#234;ter mon lit double (lav&#233;-repass&#233 pis un ou deux matelas. Pour ceux qui ont pas les sous-sous pour l'autel, &#231;a peut tjs &#234;tre utile. Enfin, je propose comme &#231;a hein. C'est juste qu'il faut que je pr&#233;vienne la copine de mon p&#232;re ainsi que son copain qu'ils partent ou non nous faire de la place. M'enfin. 3 places minimum de libre, dont le lit double. J'habite sur les hauteurs de Lausanne, &#231;a peut vous faire d&#233;souououler de marcher. Bon. &#224; vous de voir en fait. Je proposais juste comme &#231;a. Juste pour des questions d'organisation, faudrait pas compter sur ma maison sans m'avoir pr&#233;venue avant. Bon. Juste comme &#231;a. Non, non, je suis pas du tout &#233;nerv&#233;e... c'est 4 heures intensives de statistiques qui fait que je bin amok gelaufen...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

Avec une petite photo tu attirerais plus de monde ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Avec une petite photo tu attirerais plus de monde ?





Ouark le con !


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

C'est beau le béton armé pour les prisonniers


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Avec une petite photo tu attirerais plus de monde ?






Marie84 a dit:


> Ouark le con !



tu vois que Marie a dit le con et pas la conne... Va falloir arr&#234;ter ton char SM, parce qu'on va bient&#244;t gourdonner.

fff:


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

Incroyable le monde qui se sauve en suisse !!   

Revenez, Ségolène n'est pas encore passée !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4134120 a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'on va bient&#244;t *gourdonner*.



goudronner ? non ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> goudronner ? non ?



suis dyslexique lexique en plus d'être niouille-nioube.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

Se pose un probl&#232;me d'ordre financier pour ma part , l'envie est l&#224; pourtant . J'ai rat&#233; le grand WebO l'autre fois a l'Apple Expo


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4134164 a dit:
			
		

> suis dyslexique lexique en plus d'&#234;tre niouille-nioube.



T'es plus une nioube ... 

--------

Le Grand Webo sera l&#224; !!!! ????


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Se pose un problème d'ordre financier pour ma part , l'envie est là pourtant . J'ai raté le grand WebO l'autre fois a l'Apple Expo


 
1. Je suis pas grand. A peine plus qu'Alèm... 
2. On s'est croisé à l'Apple Expo.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> 1. Je suis pas grand. A peine plus qu'Alèm...
> 2. On s'est croisé à l'Apple Expo.



1) Je sais bien que tu es tout ptiot  
2) Je me rappele , ct bien trop court


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> 2) Je me rappele , ct bien trop court


 
Grand fou... :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Grand fou... :love:




Ah même ca ?


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

Hé les gars, y a ichat pour vos trucs dégueulasses...


----------



## Gimli510 (17 Janvier 2007)

Auto-edit modo pas dr&#244;le dans le coin :rateau:


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

_ya pas que lui moi aussi je vous surveille 

on va bien rire à cette AES 
_

_


Virpeen a dit:



			On a fait notre choix : "grâce au"....  

Donc, notre réflexion ayant été court-circuitée par notre envie de revoir les bouilles connues et de découvrir les autres légendes de macG : nous voilà ! :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


aaaaaah  ça vaudrait presque le coup de prévenir notre Aurélie de Lausanne trainant sur notre autre forum 

Holga Time ma chérie ! :love:

_


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4134275 a dit:
			
		

> _ya pas que lui moi aussi je vous surveille
> 
> on va bien rire à cette AES
> _
> ...



je viendrai pas seulement avec J...... mais aussi avec diana alors


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

_


macinside a dit:



			je viendrai pas seulement avec J...... mais aussi avec diana alors 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


diana est une s***** seules les Holga sont bonnes et fidèles  

nan je blague, viens avec Diana, ça sera cool, je viens avec mes deux Holga et ptêt leur cousin Woca si j'en dégote hein quitte à ce que je me tente une Clack avec Virpeen 

_


----------



## Virpeen (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4134291 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> diana est une s***** seules les Holga sont bonnes et fidèles
> 
> ...



Holga Time mon alèminou !!!! :love:
On va charger les enfants dans la voiture : Holga, Lubi et les triplés Lomo (Fisheye, ActionSampler & Lomolitos)... Sans oublier les cousins de la famille Canon (ben oui ,désolée :rose... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Pas besoin que j'amène un appareil photo alors


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

_


Virpeen a dit:



			Holga Time mon alèminou !!!! :love:
On va charger les enfants dans la voiture : Holga, Lubi et les triplés Lomo (Fisheye, ActionSampler & Lomolitos)... Sans oublier les cousins de la famille Canon (ben oui ,désolée :rose... :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


c'est pas grave, je t'aime quand même ma Virpeenàroulettes ! :love:

je ramène le vieux Sem histoire qu'il voit du pays et sûrement mon F3, le Canonquisuce40 et le Fuji Effetwentaïe (dédicasse à Playa :love

_


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Holga Time mon alèminou !!!! :love:
> On va charger les enfants dans la voiture : Holga, Lubi et les triplés Lomo (Fisheye, ActionSampler & Lomolitos)... Sans oublier les cousins de la famille Canon (ben oui ,désolée :rose... :love:



je prendrai bien mon lomo LC-A au passage


----------



## Virpeen (17 Janvier 2007)

Mias dis-moi : quel appareil tu ne poss&#232;des pas ?  

:rose: :love:

Edit : Chouette, une AES photo !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Mias dis-moi : quel appareil tu ne poss&#232;des pas ?



comming soon  







 

a tiens, il y a un mus&#233;e photo a Lausanne ? (pays de grande marques comme alpa ou le petit tessina  )


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

_mackie, tu veux vraiment comparer ta collec' &#224; la mienne qu'on rigole ?

*bon, j'en suis d&#233;sol&#233; mais si du monde continue d'affluer, va falloir trouver un deuxi&#232;me resto&#8230; *


_


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4134442 a dit:
			
		

> _*bon, j'en suis d&#233;sol&#233; mais si du monde continue d'affluer, va falloir trouver un deuxi&#232;me resto&#8230; *_


 
Oui, et je ne vais pas m'y coller.  

Pour rappel, j'ai r&#233;serv&#233; pour 27 personnes (avec virpeen et inano nous serons 29) au Caf&#233; Romand, &#224; 20 heures. C'est grand, mais pas extensible...

Je dois confirmer, ferme, ce vendredi qui vient.

Plus d'inscriptions ne seront possibles apr&#232;s vendredi donc. A &#233;v&#233;nement exceptionnel, mesures exceptionnelles.

D&#233;sol&#233; d'imposer ces limites. J'en suis le premier ennuy&#233;. Merci de votre compr&#233;hension.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2007)

Modo salo le peuple aura vot' po ! 

  



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4134385 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> je ram&#232;ne le vieux Sem histoire qu'il voit du pays et s&#251;rement mon F3, le Canonquisuce40 et le Fuji Effetwenta&#239;e&#8230; (d&#233;dicasse &#224; Playa :love
> ...



T'as bien de la chance qu'il n'y ait pas de limite de poids pour les bagages en train toi !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Modo salo le peuple aura vot' po !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



monsieur vient pas easyjet ou airfrance ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2007)

Non le train lui suffira amplement ! Mais un train rien que pour lui et son matos


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

_


macinside a dit:



			monsieur vient pas easyjet ou airfrance ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

monsieur va prendre le temps de faire un court séjour à la capitale pour voir si les parisiennes sont aussi jolies qu'on le dit surtout si ce sont des provinciales en fait tendance basquaise 

_


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

C'est le choix entre une AES ou un 400D


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est le choix entre une AES ou un 400D


*
soyons clair. Je fais la guerre à ceux qui te jettent des pierres. Mais si tu fais encore un de tes shows, plus la peine de remettre les pieds dans Rendez-Vous.*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est le choix entre une AES ou un 400D



avez vous entendu ce grand cri dans la nuit... _*un 400D !*_


PS : une table de 27 dans un resto suisse !!!!!! ptain le service va s'achever vers 5h du mat non ??


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2007)

Juste &#224; l'heure pour attaquer la Williamine !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Juste à l'heure pour attaquer la Williamine !



Pour moi ça sera une Abricotine :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> PS : une table de 27 dans un resto suisse !!!!!! ptain le service va s'achever vers 5h du mat non ??



Surtout que les serveuses sont toutes frontalières , paraît...


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> 'tain la dernière fois j'ai même pas eu droit à la fouille ! Les salauds !!!



Oui mais cette année on a prévu de jouer les indics à la police des frontières, une petite dénonciation en bonne et du forme  (on sera la pour prendre des photos )


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Mais rassurez-vous, dans chaque salle de d&#233;shabillage de douane suisse il y a un petit paillasson pour pas prendre froid aux pieds pendant la fouille sans chaussette. De mon exp&#233;rience, certains sont plus doux que d'autres


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais rassurez-vous, dans chaque salle de déshabillage de douane suisse il y a un petit paillasson pour pas prendre froid aux pieds pendant la fouille sans chaussette. De mon expérience, certains sont plus doux que d'autres



et pour le touché rectal... ils ont prévu quoi ? un gant de boxe ??


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Latex, ils n'ont pas encore l'option poly-ur&#233;thane pour les allergiques


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Surtout que les serveuses sont toutes frontalières , paraît...



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ... bon ben c'est définitif : je ne viens pas !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Latex, ils n'ont pas encore l'option poly-uréthane pour les allergiques



donc pour y échapper, il suffit de dire que t'es allergique au latex... et espérer ne pas tomber sur un pervers... "je travaille main nu... oui, avec le futal tombé... chuuut, tourne toi maintenant..."  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

La seule tactique ? leur lancer un regard amoureux


----------



## Craquounette (18 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> donc pour y échapper, il suffit de dire que t'es allergique au latex... et espérer ne pas tomber sur un pervers... "je travaille main nu... oui, avec le futal tombé... chuuut, tourne toi maintenant..."  :rateau:



Sonny est douanier ? :mouais:


----------



## playaman (18 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Incroyable le monde qui se sauve en suisse !!
> 
> Revenez, Ségolène n'est pas encore passée !!



Y'a pas de neige cette année, Vous avez quoi comme excuse pour pas venir.
Allez hop dans le train !


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

La neige est annoncée pour dimanche


----------



## Gimli510 (18 Janvier 2007)

La tempête arrive aussi


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: ... bon ben c'est définitif : je ne viens pas !



je suis frontalier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






et c'est surtout sur Genève qu'il y a des frontaliers dans la restauration.


----------



## playaman (18 Janvier 2007)

huexley a dit:


> je suis frontalier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas que là t'inquiète...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Pas que là t'inquiète...



Je comprend mieux pourquoi la plus part des serveurs et serveuses en Suisse font la tronche...


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je comprend mieux pourquoi la plus part des serveurs et serveuses en Suisse font la tronche...



Clair que pour servir des Genevois faut avoir le moral et la motivation :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Clair que pour servir des Genevois faut avoir le moral et la motivation :love:



[mode Pascal77...] Genevois pas le petit personnel... et je Suisse désagréable...


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> [mode Pascal77...] Genevois pas le petit personnel... et je Suisse désagréable...



J'adore :love: Mais comme je bosse à Lausanne, humm ca foire la moitiée de la blague


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Y'a pas de neige cette année, Vous avez quoi comme excuse pour pas venir.
> Allez hop dans le train !



ça nous botterai bien de venir, mais j'aime bien les trucs intimes tu me connais...


----------



## pim (18 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu peux acheter la vignette à la douane en arrivant à Genève.  Les douaniers te laisseront de toute façon pas passer si tu l'as pas.



Les douaniers ne sont pas sympas !

Remarque, c'est pas ce qu'on leur demande 

Mais c'est bon j'ai la fameuse vignette autoroutière, la commande en ligne via Mappy ça marche très bien, je l'ai reçue en moins de 24 heures 



playaman a dit:


> Y'a pas de neige cette année, Vous avez quoi comme excuse pour pas venir.



Si ça fait comme l'hiver 56, d'ici le 10 février on peut avoir -20°C et 30 centimètres de neige partout. Comme je suis méfiant, j'ai prévu : pneus neige montés hier, chaînes déjà dans le coffre (ils m'ont regardé de travers au centre auto, car en Auvergne il fait 15°C  ). Et j'ai une option pour emprunter un véhicule 4x4 si y'a vraiment besoin 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> PS : une table de 27 dans un resto suisse !!!!!!



C'est pas une AES, c'est une véritable noce ! Reste à savoir qui on marie avec qui  Des volontaires ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Mariage ? ah hum. Je pr&#233;f&#233;rais la version de jahrom perso


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Mais c'est bon j'ai la fameuse vignette autoroutière, la commande en ligne via Mappy ça marche très bien, je l'ai reçue en moins de 24 heures


Sympa comme info, cela m'a fait gagner du temps


----------



## playaman (18 Janvier 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Clair que pour servir des Genevois faut avoir le moral et la motivation :love:




Le playa est roi, non ?


--> Jahrom, t'as fais le plein d'excuses bidons ? 
... Pis t'inquiète on pourra toujours trouver des toilettes :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2007)

Nous serons donc pr&#232;s de 30 &#224; la bouffe du 10 f&#233;vrier au Caf&#233; romand. Cela d&#233;passe toutes les attentes, m&#234;me les plus folles...  D'ores et d&#233;j&#224; merci d'avance &#224; vous pour votre venue en terres helv&#232;tes... 

*Les inscriptions sont donc closes pour la bouffe. Merci d'en tenir compte**. 

En revanche, les retardataires peuvent bien s&#251;r nous rejoindre, soit dans l'apr&#232;s-midi, soit apr&#232;s la bouffe, sur Lausanne. Ou Vevey.

* D'ici le 10 f&#233;vrier, en comptant sur les quelques d&#233;sistements habituels de derni&#232;re minute, les retardataires pourront malgr&#233; tout s&#251;rement se trouver une place pour la bouffe.  A suivre de pr&#232;s donc.


----------



## jahrom (19 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> --> Jahrom, t'as fais le plein d'excuses bidons ?



Non, en fait on ne s'est pas vraiment posé la question. J'en cause à ma moitié ce week.  



playaman a dit:


> ... Pis t'inquiète on pourra toujours trouver des toilettes :love:



ça j'en doute pas...  :love:


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Nous serons donc près de 30 à la bouffe du 10 février au Café romand. Cela dépasse toutes les attentes, même les plus folles...  D'ores et déjà merci d'avance à vous pour votre venue en terres helvètes...
> 
> *Les inscriptions sont donc closes pour la bouffe. Merci d'en tenir compte**.
> 
> ...


Faut pas s'inquiéter outre mesure, de mes précédentes expériences de réservations au Café Romand, la direction est souple et accommodante


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

golf a dit:


> Faut pas s'inquiéter outre mesure, de mes précédentes expériences de réservations au Café Romand, la direction est souple et accommodante



_Perso, je te crois bien volontiers.  coucou: alain ! )



N'empêche qu'elle aura des noms de personne qu'elle devra refuser. Pour la tranquillité de lalouna :mouais:_


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2007)

Nous ne sommes pas dans la situation d'une r&#233;servation pour 5, 10, voire 15 personnes. Mais pour pr&#232;s de 30, ce qui est exceptionnel pour un &#233;v&#233;nement MacG. 

Deux raisons appellent &#224; la cl&#244;ture des inscriptions. La premi&#232;re est que chacun comprendra ais&#233;ment qu'une bouffe &#224; plus de 30, cela devient rapidement ing&#233;rable (cela le serait d&#233;j&#224; &#224; moins), et personne ne souhaite cela. Et la seconde, et que, malgr&#233; la pr&#233;tendue souplesse de l'&#233;tablissement, il est plut&#244;t correct de se pointer le soir venu avec le nombre plus ou moins exact... qu'avec 10 personnes de plus. Il s'agit juste d'une question de savoir-vivre.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_ah c'est en suisse quand m&#234;me que &#231;a se passe, je me disais aussi ! 

sinon, on va faire comme lors des bouffes d'Amok : &#234;tre 4 fois plus et manger en 5H30 une entr&#233;e, un plat et un dessert&#8230; 
_


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4137156 a dit:
			
		

> _ah c'est en suisse quand m&#234;me que &#231;a se passe, je me disais aussi !
> 
> sinon, on va faire comme lors des bouffes d'Amok : &#234;tre 4 fois plus et manger en 5H30 une entr&#233;e, un plat et un dessert&#8230;
> _



Ah mais pour ca il faut voir Chatdansl'dos qui voulait rester pr&#232;s de la gare et T&#233;o qui avait choisi la brasserie ! 

Oh putain ! les fl&#232;ches ! Jamais vu un service pareil ! Il a fallu que la Bengilli et moi allions placer un colt sur la tempe du cuistot pour accelerer la cadence !


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_


Amok a dit:



			Ah mais pour ca il faut voir Chatdansl'dos qui voulait rester près de la gare et Téo qui avait choisi la brasserie ! 

Oh putain ! les flèches ! 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


le seul à avoir mangé en moins de 2H : ChCôdinsindo c'était une brasserie suisse ?

_


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4137156 a dit:
			
		

> _
> sinon, on va faire comme lors des bouffes d'Amok : être 4 fois plus et manger en 5H30 une entrée, un plat et un dessert
> _



Jcrois que je vais pas venir dans ce cas...


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_


Aurélie85 a dit:



			Jcrois que je vais pas venir dans ce cas...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


t'as pas le choix, j'ai revu les valseuses hier, t'es obligé de venir à cause du chibre

_


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4137440 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> t'as pas le choix, j'ai revu les valseuses hier, t'es obligé de venir à cause du chibre
> 
> _



rien à voir. De toute façon, j'ai pas le choix. Mais j'ai une peur panique des restos. Alors si en plus on est 30 et qu'on passe plus de 5h à table...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2007)

i was just kidding girl&#8230; about the old amok&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah mais pour ca il faut voir Chatdansl'dos qui voulait rester près de la gare et Téo qui avait choisi la brasserie !
> 
> Oh putain ! les flèches ! Jamais vu un service pareil ! Il a fallu que la Bengilli et moi allions placer un colt sur la tempe du cuistot pour accelerer la cadence !



Je ne comprends pas. Moi j'ai bouffé en 10 minutes


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2007)

Quelle succ&#232;s cette ann&#233;e


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4137156 a dit:
			
		

> _ah c'est en suisse quand m&#234;me que &#231;a se passe, je me disais aussi !
> 
> _


Bah c'est que ce resto est full, surtout le week-end, vont pas virer   3-4 tables pleines de monde avec un simple sourire en disant que tu connais l'admin du forum 



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4137451 a dit:
			
		

> Alors si en plus on est 30 et qu'on passe plus de 5h &#224; table...


Ben assied-toi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi vu qui y a jamais personne qui ose d&#232;s que je manie une feuille de salade de dents de lyon pleine de sauce :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben assied-toi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi vu qui y a jamais personne qui ose d&#232;s que je manie une feuille de salade de dents de lyon pleine de sauce :love:



Heu... J'ai pas envie de sentir le vinaigre...

Non, ok, j'accepte... mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

La salade de dents de lyon dont parle souvent supermoquette et ben c'est des pissenlit !!

Donc quand j'étais petite j'allais ramasser de _la salade de dents de lyon_ avec ma grand mère.     

La classe ultime quoi.


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> La salade de dents de lyon dont parle souvent supermoquette et ben c'est des pissenlit !!
> 
> Donc quand j'étais petite j'allais ramasser de _la salade de dents de lyon_ avec ma grand mère.
> 
> La classe ultime quoi.



J'ai toujours pensé que c'était de la salade de dents-de-lion...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'ai toujours pensé que c'était de la salade de dents-de-lion...



Je crois que ça doit être ça   mais c'est quand même plus joli que pissenlit ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je crois que ça doit être ça   mais c'est quand même plus joli que pissenlit ...



c'est surtout tellement bon... surtout celle du Romand. Mais y a toujours pas de neige ici, donc pas de pissenlit à l'horizon...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Beurk c'est amer pis c'est pas la saison!

Moi je pr&#381;f&#143;re manger les pissenlits par la racine :rateau:



(Ouh laaaa... j'ai post&#233; depuis le iMac orange premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration (1998 je crois) de ma m&#232;re d'o&#249; ces lettres &#233;tranges...)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2007)

'pouvez sortir vos pneus neige


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2007)

Non, ça va...


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2007)

En attendant, &#231;a glisse vu qu'ils ouvrent les routes comme des cochons...  

Ah, les mesures d'&#233;conomie...


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2007)

C'est rien en comparaison de ce qu'ils ont montré hier soir au 20h de TF1


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2007)

C'est TF1 aussi...


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

*La France A Peur !



*


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2007)

iMax a dit:


> C'est TF1 aussi...



Ils n'ont pas inventé les fermetures d'autoroutes, les camions en travers de la chaussée ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4143133 a dit:
			
		

> *La France A Peur !
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah ? y a une AeS ?


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas inventé les fermetures d'autoroutes, les camions en travers de la chaussée ...



_comme d'hab' la faute est partagée : les conducteurs de camions se foutant de la gueule des interdictions (la france ne sait pas gérer les routiers étrangers ) et le manque de réactivité des sociétés d'autoroutes (quoique la portion à côté d'Avallon** jouxte le Morvan, normalement les services* sont bien équipés car la région n'a rien à vous envier question routes glissantes)_


*en l'état, la DDE est efficace par là mais la société d'autoroute peut-être moins 
**je connais particulièrement bien la région


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2007)

En même temps c'est de saison..


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas inventé les fermetures d'autoroutes, les camions en travers de la chaussée ...



Non, mais faut montrer du spectaculaire/racoleur pour faire l'audimat, même si ça ne reflète pas tout.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2007)

iMax vient de d&#233;couvrir la t&#233;l&#233;vision !


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai, je regarde jamais la téloche à part pour les guignols.  

Et encore, sur EyeTV.


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Janvier 2007)

Attention, vu au TJ de TF1 hier soir: en 2007, la neige, ça glisse. :afraid:
15 minutes d'exclusivité!


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2007)

Pas pour l'équipe de France de descente ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Incroyable!!!  

Presque 26 pages de flood...


Ouais ok... La neige ça tombe du ciel, ça fait froid, ça mouille, ça glisse, ça peut même faire des dégâts quand elle est lourde.

Vous voulez pas ouvrir un thread pour ça?


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Incroyable!!!
> 
> Presque 26 pages de flood...
> 
> ...



c'est cool, tu viens d'ouvrire la 27e page! Merci poulette! Pas besoin de nous rappeler que la neige glisse en 2007 pendant 1/4 d'heure...


----------



## Taho! (24 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Incroyable!!!
> 
> Presque 26 pages de flood...



Certes, mais ça s'organise quand même...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2007)

P'tit r&#233;cap... 

On va se donner rendez-vous le *samedi 10, vers 14 heures*. Dans un lieu encore &#224; d&#233;finir, et facile &#224; trouver pour tous (gare de Lausanne). Il est aussi plus que probable que l'on ne se retrouve pas tous &#224; cette heure-ci (vous avez tous mon num&#233;ro de portable en principe. Je le communiquerai &#224; ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore en temps voulu).

Les adresses de logement &#233;taient les suivantes (tardez pas trop non plus r&#233;server):

Riviera Lodge &#224; Vevey
Lausanne Guesthouse & Backpacker &#224; Lausanne

Il va de soi que les initiatives personnelles sont les bienvenues. 

Pour la bouffe au Caf&#233; Romand, j'ai r&#233;serv&#233; donc pour 19h30, pour un peu moins de trente personnes.

Encore quelques liens pour ceux qui veulent faire les touristes...
R&#233;gion du L&#233;man
Montreux-Vevey
Lausanne Tourisme
Vevey
D&#233;zaley


----------



## playaman (24 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Incroyable!!!
> ça peut même faire des dégâts quand elle est lourde.



Ma contribution a la situation neigeuse en region lémanique :

Cherchez la voiture.


----------



## Taho! (24 Janvier 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Ma contribution a la situation neigeuse en region lémanique :
> 
> Cherchez la voiture.



Tu n'avais pas trouvé d'autres excuses pour en changer ? 

Joli récap WebO !


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

_Web'o Président  ! Web'O Président ! 
_


----------



## J_K (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4144123 a dit:
			
		

> _Web'O Pr&#233;sident  ! Web'O Pr&#233;sident !
> _



J'adh&#232;re au comit&#233;! :love:


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2007)

En soutien j'offre une bière à Web'O ..  

En fait je lui en doit déjà une... 

:love: alors deux


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les adresses de logement étaient les suivantes (tardez pas trop non plus réserver):
> 
> Riviera Lodge à Vevey
> Lausanne Guesthouse & Backpacker à Lausanne



Merci Webô de m'avoir oubliée...   De toute façon, ne me lancez plus de Mp's enflammés, il n'y a plus de place chez moi, c'est trop tard...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2007)

Je peux quand même te téléphoner ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Merci Webô de m'avoir oubliée...   De toute façon, ne me lancez plus de Mp's enflammés, il n'y a plus de place chez moi, c'est trop tard...



J'ai pas ton adresse...


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai pas ton adresse...



arrête de faire le malin... Bien sûr que tu l'as!


----------



## Gimli510 (25 Janvier 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4144997 a dit:
			
		

> arr&#234;te de faire le malin... Bien s&#251;r que tu l'as!



On essaie de nous cacher des choses??  

Scandale!


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> On essaie de nous cacher des choses??
> 
> Scandale!



non non...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2007)

Bon j'ai r&#233;serv&#233; au "guesthouse" de Lausanne (nom de soci&#233;t&#233; : Mac Generation).
J'ai pris un lit dans une chambre de 4. Des int&#233;ress&#233;s pour grouper dans la chambre et &#233;viter de d&#233;ranger les couche-t&#244;t ?

J'ai pr&#233;cis&#233; &#231;a dans la demande de r&#233;servation :

Bonjour,
venant dans votre c&#233;l&#232;bre ville &#224; l'occasion d'un rassemblement avec plusieurs amis, je risque d'arriver les deux soirs (9 et 10) apr&#232;s 22h.
Pas de souci &#224; ce sujet, je sais me rendre discret pour ne pas d&#233;ranger les endormis - mais il me faudra le code (comme indiqu&#233; dans votre FAQ).

Mais si on pouvait grouper, ce ne serait pas plus mal pour leur &#233;viter de flipper &#224; cause de la peur-panique des h&#244;teliers &#224; l'&#233;gard des f&#234;tards noctambules


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2007)

Et voil&#224;, Platini est nomm&#233; Pr&#233;sident de l'UEFA et tous les fran&#231;ais d&#233;barquent en suisse


----------



## kisco (26 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et voilà, Platini est nommé Président de l'UEFA et tous les français débarquent en suisse



au fait on invite Johnny à notre souper ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2007)

Il est pr&#233;vu, regarde la liste


----------



## Gimli510 (26 Janvier 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bon j'ai réservé au "guesthouse" de Lausanne (nom de société : Mac Generation).
> J'ai pris un lit dans une chambre de 4. Des intéressés pour grouper dans la chambre et éviter de déranger les couche-tôt ?
> 
> J'ai précisé ça dans la demande de réservation :
> ...



Yep je suis intéressé aussi pour la nuit du 10 au 11 pour ma part

Je vais faire une demande de réservation ce soir et voir avec eux si il y a moyen de grouper la société macgeneration dans une chambre pour pas déranger trop de monde.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Je vais faire une demande de réservation ce soir et voir avec eux si il y a moyen de grouper la société macgeneration dans une chambre pour pas déranger trop de monde.



Ouais on dit toujours ça ... bande de coquins !


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

La charte


----------



## macaronique (26 Janvier 2007)

:mouais:  Y a-t-il d'autres filles qui veulent partager une chambre ?


----------



## sylko (27 Janvier 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> :mouais: Y a-t-il d'autres filles qui veulent partager une chambre ?


 
Oui, moi!    :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Janvier 2007)

Ayé, j'ai acheté mon billet de train !
Pour ceusses qui voudraent boire un coup au wagon-bar et taper la discute avec moi, je serai dans le TGV 09271 (paris, gare de lyon -> lausanne). 
Départ 14h54, arrivée 18h37 le vendredi 9...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2007)

Parfait, j'avertis les douanes.


_AeS latex, qu'ils diront _


----------



## guytantakul (27 Janvier 2007)

Pas de chance, je largue mon paquetage &#224; paris.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Parfait, j'avertis les douanes.
> 
> 
> _AeS latex, qu'ils diront _



Parfait aussi: mon voisin du dessous vient de me proposer de la coke...  Devrait plut&#244;t en filer &#224; ma voisine, &#231;a la d&#233;coincerait...


----------



## J_K (31 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Parfait aussi: mon voisin du dessous vient de me proposer de la coke...  Devrait plutôt en filer à ma voisine, ça la décoincerait...



Toujours pas conclu avec ta voisine??  :love: Et merci du MP d'anniversaire...


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Parfait aussi: mon voisin du dessous vient de me proposer de la coke...  Devrait plut&#244;t en filer &#224; ma voisine, &#231;a la d&#233;coincerait...


organise une petite f&#234;te et invite-la


----------



## playaman (31 Janvier 2007)

Sarah Connor est une grosse molle !



Je groupe ave toi les deux soir Guytan.
Promis gimli on mettra pas nos combinaisons orange


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Toujours pas conclu avec ta voisine??



Parce qu'il &#233;tait question de conclure? :sick:



Modern__Thing a dit:


> organise une petite f&#234;te et invite-la



On va gentiment &#233;viter.  C'est effectivemement une...



playaman a dit:


> Sarah Connor est une grosse molle !



Sinon, donc, si j'ai compris vous dormez presque tous sur Lausanne. Guytan, Modern, pim, playa, et gimlibidule?

_Marrant, des Genevois qui dorment &#224; Lausanne..._


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2007)

R&#233;servation en cours, je devrais avoir la confirmation dans le courant de la journ&#233;e 

Me ravis d&#233;j&#224; d'&#234;tre des v&#244;tres :love:


----------



## pim (31 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon, donc, si j'ai compris vous dormez presque tous sur Lausanne. Guytan, Modern, pim, playa, et gimlibidule?



Qui parle de dormir ? 

Sérieusement, je vais moi aussi essayer d'appeler avant ce soit pour voir si il reste de la place au Guest House de Lausanne.


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2007)

Ma r&#233;servation vient d'y &#234;tre confirm&#233;e tiens justement :love: :love: :love:

C'est donc avec grand plaisir que nous, Gelbes, nous rendrons au pays des Helv&#232;tes  

pour la Trappiste, c'est en n&#233;gociation mais je devrais pouvoir ramener tout un casier de Rochefort :love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2007)

Ouais je me r&#233;jouis de pouvoir dire ce que je pense de la mod&#233;ration de rendezvous et du bar !!!!


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2007)

Pris en sandwich !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2007)

comment t'as deviné ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Mais de quoi vous parlez ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais je me r&#233;jouis de pouvoir dire ce que je pense de la mod&#233;ration de rendezvous et du bar !!!!


J'm'en fous, j'en tiendrai pas compte.




Comme d'hab'


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> comment t'as deviné ?



Popeye c'est les épinards, moi c'est la bière


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2007)

yes .... je bosse pas ce week-end la :love: mais je sais pas encore si je viens accompagn&#233;


----------



## Craquounette (1 Février 2007)

Si certain(e)s ont le mal du pays pendant l'aes, il y a cette expo à la fondation de l'Hermitage pour leur redonner du baume au coeur


----------



## guytantakul (2 Février 2007)

Yes ! Je suis grippé avec l'épidémie qui sévit dans mon coin !

Là, je suis à la maison avec de la fièvre, mais je serai rétabli et immunisé pour l'année dans 72 heures et en pleine forme pour le Lozan' trip ! :love:

C'est la première fois que je suis content d'être malade, je crois... (sauf pour les oreillons avant la puberté, mais bon, le contentement est venu bien après la maladie)


----------



## playaman (2 Février 2007)

J'espere bien que tu sera gueri, deux nuits a comme a l'hopitale ca me tente moyen 

Vas-y Guytan, bouffe les ces microbes !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Février 2007)

C'est bon, je me sens d&#233;j&#224; bien mieux. 
L&#224; j'&#233;vacue les glaires trach&#233;o-pulmonaires (et je me demande si le diagnostic "grippe" n'&#233;tait pas tout b&#234;tement la trach&#233;&#239;te tombant sur les bronches de ma rejetonne la semaine derni&#232;re - ou les deux combin&#233;s, pourquoi pas...)
Toujours est-il que la temp&#233;rature baisse jusqu'&#224; la normale. 
Op&#233;rationnel d&#232;s demain !


----------



## pim (4 Février 2007)

Tout le monde a ce que tu d&#233;cris ces jours-ci, on est en pleine &#233;pid&#233;mie. Aconit  3 granules en 7CH trois fois par jours pendant deux ou trois jours, et c'est bon


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2007)

refiler pas votre cr&#232;ve SVP


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tout le monde a ce que tu décris ces jours-ci, on est en pleine épidémie. Aconit  3 granules en 7CH trois fois par jours pendant deux ou trois jours, et c'est bon


_
et moi, j'aurais dit paracetamol et aspirine, je croyais que les prescriptions (même homéopathiques) étaient interdites à distance ?_


----------



## macaronique (4 Février 2007)

Tu veux dire que je ne devrais pas prendre le V|agr@ que Proselytizing J. Cabezon m'a prescrit ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2007)

_*z'avez vu, on soigne la déco hein. _ 


Bon bon bon... Ça approche.  

D'énormes chutes de neige sont annoncées pour samedi... 
 La température ne dépassera pas les *-10, -15° C*. 

Sinon, ben, je propose de ce donner un *premier rendez-vous vers 14 heures devant la gare* à Lausanne. Vous avez tous mon téléphone si jamais.

La bouffe est fixée à 19h30 au Café Romand.

A bientôt. 
​



PS: à apprendre sans faute pour samedi.


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2007)

Je ne pourrai pas rester trop longtemps   (examens...)

Mais ça va être hype.


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon, ben, je propose de ce donner un *premier rendez-vous vers 14 heures devant la gare* à Lausanne.



la dernière fois que j'ai chercher une gare a Lausanne je me suis retrouver a la gare de marchandise :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2007)

Et bien tu fais fort, je ne sais même pas ou elle est


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2007)

C'est le bâtiment de la poste  

T'es venu en paquet


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

_bon, je ne boirais pas trop&#8230; et je m'en vais pr&#233;parer mon sac&#8230; _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Amiti&#233;s &#224; vous tous&#8230; Je serai avec vous par la pens&#233;e.
R&#233;mi, si tu veux m'appeler &#224; un moment strat&#233;gique pour me faire partager l'ambiance, tu seras le bienvenu


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> la dernière fois que j'ai chercher une gare a Lausanne je me suis retrouver a la gare de marchandise :mouais:



Balèze.


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159584 a dit:
			
		

> Rémi, si tu veux m'appeler à un moment stratégique pour me faire partager l'ambiance, tu seras le bienvenu




_bah, je veux bien moi mais tu sais, la dernière fois, c'est la fille qui a pas voulu :rose:_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

On fera sans la visio. Tant pis


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159591 a dit:
			
		

> On fera sans la visio. Tant pis



_yaura bien un macbook dans les parages ! _


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est le b&#226;timent de la poste





macinside a dit:


> la derni&#232;re fois que j'ai chercher une gare a Lausanne je me suis retrouver a la gare de marchandise :mouais:



On est bien barr&#233;...    Mackie passe encore, mais La mouette...


----------



## J_K (6 Février 2007)

J'ai chopé une crève d'enfer!  Je veux pas trop sortir avant d'être guéri, et surtout pas vous contaminer tous! :rose: 

Bref, si je suis toujours pas sur pied samedi, ce sera sans moi, dommage! grrrrr!


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Balèze.



on avait suivi un panneau gare CCF qui nous a mener a la gare de marchandise :rateau:


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> on avait suivi un panneau gare *CCF* qui nous a mener a la gare de marchandise :rateau:



&#199;a ne m'&#233;tonne pas alors. 

Il te manque cet accessoire iMax&#169;:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Ça ne m'étonne pas alors.
> 
> Il te manque cet accessoire iMax©:



c'est pas avec ça que tu t'es perdu en allant en Belgique ? (notamment que tu t'es retrouvé sur un pont non signalé par le gps ? :bebe: )


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas avec &#231;a que tu t'es perdu en allant en Belgique ? (notamment que tu t'es retrouv&#233; sur un pont non signal&#233; par le gps ? :bebe: )



Non, y'avait une route d'apr&#232;s le bidule, mais en vrai non. 

Apr&#232;s &#231;a, j'ai lu le mode d'emploi de mon tomtom tout juste sorti du carton


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Après ça, j'ai lu le mode d'emploi de mon tomtom tout juste sorti du carton



rtfm


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas avec ça que tu t'es perdu en allant en Belgique ? (notamment que tu t'es retrouvé sur un pont non signalé par le gps ? :bebe: )


... ou qu'il a &#233;t&#233; se perdre du cot&#233; de Maas  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2007)

Maas? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On est bien barré...    Mackie passe encore, mais La mouette...



Ben quoi !?


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Février 2007)

plus on est fou, plus on rit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> D'énormes chutes de neige sont annoncées pour samedi...
> La température ne dépassera pas les *-10, -15° C*.



:mouais: Mamaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

J'ai pas encore été malade de l'hiver ... J'suis toute neuve d'anticorps


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

_enfin du froid&#8230; du bon, du vrai&#8230; bon, j'am&#232;ne mes nouveaux cale&#231;ons rose ! 
_


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2007)

Un peu de sérieux...  

_Jeudi, éclaircies matinales puis très nuageux et pluvieux. Neige dès 1200 à 1400 mètres. Persistance d'un temps d'ouest alternant perturbations et accalmies de vendredi à dimanche. Limite des chutes de neige oscillant entre 800 et 1400 mètres au gré des masses d'air. Températures entre 3 et 8°C._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un peu de sérieux...
> 
> _Jeudi, éclaircies matinales puis très nuageux et pluvieux. Neige dès 1200 à 1400 mètres. Persistance d'un temps d'ouest alternant perturbations et accalmies de vendredi à dimanche. Limite des chutes de neige oscillant entre 800 et 1400 mètres au gré des masses d'air. Températures entre 3 et 8°C._



Ah vi ! :rateau: 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4160410 a dit:
			
		

> _enfin du froid du bon, du vrai bon, j'amène mes nouveaux caleçons rose !
> _



Remballe les caleçons. Sors les strings !!


----------



## pim (7 Février 2007)

On a un record &#224; battre :

http://funnynews.free.fr/actus.php?n=427&sujet=Le&#37;20Livre Des Record


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> On a un record &#224; battre :
> 
> http://funnynews.free.fr/actus.php?n=427&sujet=Le&#37;20Livre Des Record



Va falloir trouver autre chose...  &#199;a? 

[YOUTUBE]n0r2GWi56E4[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: testons les liens youtube. 


Ah ahaha &#231;a fait envie hein !!! 

Ah c'est cool ces liens youtube, je d&#233;couvre... 

[YOUTUBE]BActZ7czS-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mamyblue (7 Février 2007)

Comme j'ai des insomnies j'ai regard&#233; le temps pour la semaine...







*Evolution pour le Nord* *Mercredi**Jeudi**Vendredi**Samedi*












*5&#176;/ 1&#176;**7&#176;/ 1&#176;**6&#176;/ 3&#176;**8&#176;/ 3&#176;*Jeudi, passage perturb&#233; (neige s'&#233;levant vers 1300m). Persistance d'un temps d'ouest alternant perturbations et accalmies de vendredi &#224; dimanche. Limite des chutes de neige oscillant entre 800 et 1400 m&#232;tres au gr&#233; des masses d'air.




*Evolution pour l'ouest* *Mercredi**Jeudi**Vendredi**Samedi*












*6&#176;/ 2&#176;**7&#176;/ 3&#176;**6&#176;/ 3&#176;**8&#176;/ 3&#176;*Jeudi, &#233;claircies matinales puis tr&#232;s nuageux et pluvieux. Neige d&#232;s 1200 &#224; 1400 m&#232;tres. Persistance d'un temps d'ouest alternant perturbations et accalmies de vendredi &#224; dimanche. Limite des chutes de neige oscillant entre 800 et 1400 m&#232;tres au gr&#233; des masses d'air.




*Evolution pour l'est* *Mercredi**Jeudi**Vendredi**Samedi*












*5&#176;/ 1&#176;**7&#176;/ 1&#176;**6&#176;/ 3&#176;**8&#176;/ 3&#176;*Jeudi, &#233;claircies puis d&#233;gradation le soir. Etablissement d'un courant d'ouest perturb&#233; ensuite. Limite des chutes de neige oscillant entre 800 et 1400 m&#232;tres au gr&#233; des masses d'air.




*Evolution pour le sud* *Mercredi**Jeudi**Vendredi**Samedi*












*6&#176;/ 2&#176;**6&#176;/ 0&#176;**7&#176;/ 4&#176;**7&#176;/ 4&#176;*Jeudi, &#233;claircies matinales puis tr&#232;s nuageux et pluvieux. Neige d&#232;s 1200 &#224; 1400 m&#232;tres. Vendredi et samedi, souvent nuageux avec quelques averses. Am&#233;lioration par foehn d&#232;s dimanche.









Copyright &#169; 2007, MeteoNews​


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2007)

Y'a t'y du monde qui arriverait par le train de 18h37* le vendredi (provenance paris) ?

* perso, je serai dans la voiture 17, siège 51


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2007)

C'est la guerre, les sirènes d'alarme sonnent dans toute la Suisse !


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> C'est la guerre, les sirènes d'alarme sonnent dans toute la Suisse !



Purée ça faisait longtemps! Et dire que j'ai plus de réserves de pâtes ni de riz chez moi...

Que vais-je devenir? Déjà que c'est pas bien brillant...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2007)

Ben chez moi aussi, y'a essai de la sir&#232;ne d'alarme municipale &#224; midi le premier mercredi du mois.
Vous avez 1 h 30 de retard sur l'horaire, les gars...


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

:afraid: ils mettent les sirènes pour votre arrivée


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2007)

_rassurez-les, j'am&#232;ne des capotes&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4161241 a dit:
			
		

> _rassurez-les, j'amène des capotes_



Y'a des risques de fécondations avec les sirènes ?


----------



## Virpeen (7 Février 2007)

Il faut aussi penser aux MST que traînent les sirènes !


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Il faut aussi penser aux MST que traînent les sirènes !



Ulysse peut en parler


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Il faut aussi penser aux MST que traînent les sirènes !




_bien vu Virp'chérie, c'est bien plus aux MST que je pensais pis au vu de la tonne de GHB que supermoquette deale dans les rues de Lausanne, vaut mieux être prévoyant

ps pour La Mouette, Ulysse a partagé la couche de Calypso et de Circé, les sirènes ne l'ont que troublé _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

C'est pas sympa pour les sirènes ...


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est pas sympa pour les sirènes ...




_je le comprends, moi, non plus, je n'aimerais pas commencer une histoire dont je saurais déjà qu'elle va finir en queue de poisson_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2007)

tu es donc devenu si souple ?


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> tu es donc devenu si souple ?


_non, non, jamais eu besoin de "devenir" souple  *
_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2007)

y aura un lotto-ban en fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

C'est Ulysse qui l'organise ? 

_J'comprends plus rien._


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est Ulysse qui l'organise ?



Il s'est mis sur son 31


----------



## playaman (7 Février 2007)

... Bin on a pas fini de rigoler


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Février 2007)

Mouahahah!

(je m'entra&#238;ne, je chauffe ma voix pour samedi...)(z'allez d&#233;guster mon accent...)(h&#233;h&#233


----------



## iMax (7 Février 2007)

Dommage que vous ne vouliez pas aller skier, la neige est bonne. 

Un petit rappel tout gentil des bases de ski pour les novices, &#231;a peut toujours &#234;tre utile: 

Vous remarquerez &#224; quel point le plant&#233; du b&#226;ton est essentiel.

[DM]1I8NcnezzPQIg4C86[/DM]


----------



## playaman (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mouahahah!
> 
> (je m'entraîne, je chauffe ma voix pour samedi...)(z'allez déguster mon accent...)(héhé)



P..., chti, parigot, breton ,clermontais, jurasien et vaudois (e) va encor falloir picoler pour se comprendre :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (8 Février 2007)

playaman a dit:


> P..., chti, parigot, breton ,clermontais, jurasien et vaudois (e) va encor falloir picoler pour se comprendre :rateau:



_parce que tu penses que je ne sais plus me faire comprendre d'un sourire ?!! 

ça me fait plaisir de te revoir mec ! _


----------



## playaman (8 Février 2007)

O non, ca j'en doute pas :love:
Mais tu sais que ca me fais perdre tout mes moyens, j'en ri encor 

A part ca, tout le monde arrive demain en meme temps à 18h avec le cthonien breton ?
Y'a un rdv avant a Vevey ? Ailleurs ?


----------



## guytantakul (8 Février 2007)

C'est quoi un cthonien ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

playaman a dit:


> P..., chti, parigot, breton ,clermontais, jurasien et vaudois (e) va encor falloir picoler pour se comprendre :rateau:



Alors que les lyonnais ils parlent pas (quand ils ont picol&#233;s), ils tapent et ensuite ils discutent nuance  

Edit : c'est une blague ... &#224; la vue de mes biscotos vous ne craignez rien ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Alors que les lyonnais ils parlent pas (quand ils ont picolés), ils tapent et ensuite ils discutent nuance
> 
> Edit : c'est une blague ... à la vue de mes biscotos vous ne craignez rien ...



on se réjouit de tâter! Héhé!


----------



## iMax (8 Février 2007)

Je prend mon MacBook pour vous montrer comme Vista Ultimate lui va bien ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Dingue !


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Je prend mon MacBook (..)



j'en étais sûre!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Je prends mon ibook, je tiens à recevoir mes mails, j'espère qu'il y a le wifi dans le restau. Je ne voudrais rater le dernier spam


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Bon ok, je prends mes bi&#232;res, mes sandwichs, et puis tout le reste


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon ok, je prends mes bières, mes sandwichs, et puis tout le reste



Au fait, t'avais pas parlé de ta soeur ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Oh ***** j'ai oubli&#233;  ( c'est ***** et pas *****)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2007)

Y aura pt&#234;tre une surprise


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je prends mon ibook, je tiens à recevoir mes mails, j'espère qu'il y a le wifi dans le restau. Je ne voudrais rater le dernier spam



La dernière fois que j'ai eu le malheur d'ouvrir mon iBook au "Café Romand", je me suis faite très très méchament remettre à l'ordre par l'une des serveuses, à tel point que j'en avais les larmes aux yeux.
A vos risques zépérils, donc...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai eu le malheur d'ouvrir mon iBook au "Café Romand", je me suis faite très très méchament remettre à l'ordre par l'une des serveuses, à tel point que j'en avais les larmes aux yeux.
> A vos risques zépérils, donc...



:afraid: sont pas commodes les serveuses !

Non je ne ferais pas mangé mon portable au restau , j'hésite déjà à amener l'appareil photo lors de la soirée !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2007)

Bah en m&#234;me temps le but d'un bistrot c'est de boir eun verre pas de flooder


----------



## playaman (8 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> C'est quoi un cthonien ?




...Un truc avec des tentacules (c.f : Lovecraft, Cthulu)


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> :afraid: sont pas commodes les serveuses !



normal...


----------



## playaman (8 Février 2007)

... C'est des vaudoises 

Y'a des gens partant pour une croque vendredi soir avant de rejoindre Vevey ou que Vevey viennent a nous ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

playaman a dit:


> ... C'est des vaudoises
> 
> Y'a des gens partant pour une croque vendredi soir avant de rejoindre Vevey ou que Vevey viennent a nous ?



hum... elles ont comme un accent français de chez la France plutôt... non? Me semble hein...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie a raison, c'est toutes des frontalières...


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Aurélie a raison, c'est toutes des frontalières...



Heureusement que c'est Marie qui me l'a dis hein... moi je remarque pas ce genre de choses...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> normal...



Des lyonnaises ?  



playaman a dit:


> Y'a des gens partant pour une croque vendredi soir avant de rejoindre Vevey ou que Vevey viennent a nous ?



J'espère que t'as des réponses à tes questions parce que je te voix en poser pleins ...


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Bon rétablissement


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Ah m**** ! Prends soin de toi ! 

Edit : C'est nerveux : &#224; chaque que quelqu'un dit qu'il est malade, je me met &#224; tousser j'ai l'impression d'avoir les sympt&#244;mes ... mais les microbes ne passent pas par le net ...


----------



## guytantakul (8 Février 2007)

Ah mince !!! 
Trop tard pour annuler de mon c&#244;t&#233;... Zut de zut !

Ben prend bien soin de toi...


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Février 2007)

Encore 2 fois dormir! :love:  

Elle est partout cette sale grippe heureusement j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; l'&#233;viter pour l'instant esp&#233;rons que &#231;a dure  . Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas recu de confirmation de la guesthouse je commence &#224; m'inqui&#233;ter un peu...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Février 2007)

2 *f*ois you mean  

...&#224; nous la Suisse !


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2007)

je viens d'avoir ma confirmation pour l'hotel ... j'ai un bon prix au nash Carlton :rateau: :bebe: after dans ma suite ? 

par contre webo c'est combien un Gen&#232;ve - Lausanne ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Février 2007)

on ne re-confirmerait pas les les lieux de rendez-vous ?  &#233;tant donn&#233; que c'est tr&#232;s bient&#244;t et que ce serait cool de conna&#238;tre nos destinations finales pour pr&#233;parer les derniers itin&#233;raires avant de partir ? 

merciiiii :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> par contre webo c'est combien un Gen&#232;ve - Lausanne ?


 
L'allez-retour revient &#224; 40 francs (conseil: comme t'es souvent en Suisse, t'as tout int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; t'acheter un abo demi-tarif &#224; l'ann&#233;e. Tu vas vite le rentabiliser.  ).

Sinon, donc, comme premier rendez-vous, vers *14 heures* dans le hall de la gare de Lausanne, samedi. Ensuite, *19h30* pour la bouffe, au Caf&#233; Romand.

Vous avez tous, sauf erreur, mon t&#233;l&#233;phone. Faites-en bon usage.


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2007)

le TGV n'arrivera qu'a 14h a Gen&#232;ve ... je vous ferai signe  et j'essaierai de vous retrouver


----------



## Captain_X (8 Février 2007)

si la vue sur le lac est plus jolie depuis la Suisse c'est uniquement car on regarde la France


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le TGV n'arrivera qu'a 14h a Gen&#232;ve ... je vous ferai signe  et j'essaierai de vous retrouver


 
Dans ce cas l&#224;, t'aurais d&#251; prendre le TGV qui va direct sur Lausanne... Non?


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2007)

il arrivai a 16 h :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il arrivai a 16 h :rateau:


 
Y en a cinq par jour. Enfin bref.


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> si la vue sur le lac est plus jolie depuis la Suisse c'est uniquement car on regarde la France


Ce qu'il faut pas entendre 



macinside a dit:


> il arrivai a 16 h :rateau:



Plut&#244;t 15h il y a un direct qui part &#224; 14h36 et un r&#233;gio &#224; 14H23 de Gen&#232;ve si mes souvenirs sont bons...
M'enfin c'est vrai qu'en venant de France en comptant avec les retards de la sncf les probl&#232;mes de ligne et tout et tout on devrait en &#234;tre pas loin :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (8 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'allez-retour revient à 40 francs



Ou 36 francs avec Click&Rail


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2007)

par contre j'aurai pas le leica M :rose: (probleme de timming) mais un beau Konica Hexar AF et ma Diana  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Ou 36 francs avec Click&Rail


 
Merci. J'oublie toujours cette option.


----------



## Virpeen (8 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> par contre j'aurai pas le leica M :rose: (probleme de timming) mais un beau Konica Hexar AF et ma Diana  :rose:



Ben je ne sais pas si je viens, tout compte fait...  

:rose:  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2007)

je te le pr&#234;terai


----------



## Melounette (8 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *C'est toi, c'est lui !*
> 
> Voilà ! Ce qui ne devait pas arriver ce week-end est arrivé : je suis maladeuh (etc. :déçuedéçue). V'là la grippe qui s'installe comme chez elle, avec des symptômes, des si vilains, que je ne veux même pas vous en parler.
> Donc, malgré mon grand désir de revoir les têtes connues que j'aime déjà bien (WebO, Rémi, lumai, Stargazer, Virpeen, iNano, Mackie) et mon impatience de découvrir toutes les autres, _je ne peux pas venir_.
> ...


Oh bin mince alors. Et moi qui commençait déjà à chouiner sur mon triste sort que je pouvais pas venir tout ça.Bien désolée pour toi. On se tiendra chaud toutes les deux, je bosse pas dimanche.


----------



## pim (9 Février 2007)

Coucou tout le monde 

De mon c&#244;t&#233; la valise est d&#233;j&#224; boucl&#233;e, l'itin&#233;raire Mappy imprim&#233;. Je vais faire Clermont-Ferrand > Lyon > Gen&#232;ve > Lausanne demain entre 13h et 18h, si quelqu'un a besoin que je vienne le chercher n'h&#233;sitez pas.

&#192; tr&#232;s bient&#244;t tout le monde.


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Ben je ne sais pas si je viens, tout compte fait...
> 
> :rose:  :love:



je viens avec Holga et UltraSlim Wide tu viens ?

bon, le train est dans moins de 7h je devrais dormir


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

rah c'est con y'avait copain guytan et j'aurais bien rencontrer Virpeen... l'ann&#233;e prochaine vous pouvez pas le faire &#224; Excenevex au moins y'a une plage de sable, et c'est en France...

j'aurais pu venir avec un leica M6 et un Contax 6x6 moaaaaa


----------



## playaman (9 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Coucou tout le monde
> 
> De mon côté la valise est déjà bouclée, l'itinéraire Mappy imprimé. Je vais faire Clermont-Ferrand > Lyon > Genève > Lausanne demain entre 13h et 18h, si quelqu'un a besoin que je vienne le chercher n'hésitez pas.
> 
> À très bientôt tout le monde.



Yo Pim,

je crois que tu dors aussi B&B de Lausanne on se donne rdv vers 18h45 la-bas ?


----------



## J_K (9 Février 2007)

Bon les gars, ma crève est moins méchante, mais dure toujours, je surveille le tout, bouffe comme il faut ma ribanbelle de pillules! 

On va voir, mais j'y crois, d'ailleurs je vais me réinscrire... :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2007)

On est en plein carnaval, nous reste l'option de faire une AES masqu&#233;e   (quoi qu'on pourrait lancer le th&#232;me Mickael Jackson :rateau: )


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2007)

bon al&#232;m est l&#224;, il va regretter que j'ai pris cong&#233; aujourd'hui.


----------



## huexley (9 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> rah c'est con y'avait copain guytan et j'aurais bien rencontrer Virpeen... l'année prochaine vous pouvez pas le faire à Excenevex au moins y'a une plage de sable, et c'est en France...
> 
> j'aurais pu venir avec un leica M6 et un Contax 6x6 moaaaaa



 Ces frouz' toujours à se chercher des excuses


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> bon alèm est là, il va regretter que j'ai pris congé aujourd'hui.



J'ai pas entendu les sirènes


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2007)

On se fait une before ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2007)

une pharmacie plut&#244;t, 12 jurassiens chez moi hier&#8230;


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2007)

Tu veux que je prenne un multipack d'aspegic &#224; la pharmacie maternelle ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2007)

Pour toi, &#231;a serait plus une boite de Perdolan en supositoires


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Ces frouz' toujours à se chercher des excuses



traitre


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2007)

La CGN tu connais ?


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> La CGN tu connais ?



bah oué justement utiliser là pour faire faire une ballade bol d'air à vos convives....


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2007)

Pas con, on doit pouvoir picoler dans les bateaux. Et personne ne gueulera si on gerbe par dessus bord.


----------



## playaman (9 Février 2007)

Le blame sera le meme que pour l'arrivée tardive , a la flotte :rateau:

Bon 20 min et c'est le départ. Youhou !


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2007)

h&#233;h&#233;, nous c'est demain matin  histoire de se reposer un peu avant la route  (surtout apr&#232;s la folle semaine qui vient de s'&#233;couler... puis 6h de route :sick: )

enfin, on compte bien faire la f&#234;te (et &#234;tre en forme  ), donc Swizerland, here we go ! :love:


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

on dit " switzerland, here we come", en fait, grammaticalement c'est plus juste


----------



## sylko (9 Février 2007)

Photo prise, il y a quelques minutes avec mon t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. La soir&#233;e s'annonce superbe &#224; Lausanne.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

c'est bien ce que je dis... photo du haut on voit la suisse panorama bof..
photo du bas on voit la france ... ca &#224; tout de m&#234;me plus de gueule


----------



## macaronique (9 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> on dit " switzerland, here we come", en fait, grammaticalement c'est plus juste



En fait, les deux phrases sont grammaticalement juste. Sémantiquement, je crois que la deuxième est la plus juste (ça dépend de ce que tu veux dire) mais la première a la meilleure ponctuation. (Il faut juste enlever l'espace avant le point d'exclamation.)

Je pense que je prendrai le train qui arrive à 10:18, mais tout dépend de l'heure où je me lèverai.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

en l'occurence elle s'adresse &#224; switzerland, donc c'est here we come, message pr&#233;ventif... en montant dans le train elle dira, here we go, message informatif


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Photo prise, il y a quelques minutes avec mon téléphone portable. La soirée s'annonce superbe à Lausanne.



La journée était belle. Mais demain, il pleut...  

Jvous souhaite tout de bon pour cette soirée!


----------



## macaronique (9 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> en l'occurence elle s'adresse à switzerland, donc c'est here we come, message préventif... en montant dans le train elle dira, here we go, message informatif


Oui, c'est exact, mais elle pourrait également dire "here we go" à Switzerland, ça voudrait dire quelque chose comme "C'est parti, nous (y compris la Suisse) allons bien nous amuser"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> par contre j'aurai pas le leica M :rose: (probleme de timming) mais un beau Konica Hexar AF et ma Diana  :rose:



Tu seras fouéttés par mes soins    

bon je suis kaputt, bourré (la faute à alem et super car j'vais commencé au café) j'ai raté mon train mais suis quand même arrivée ... et je compte bien voir tous ceux qui se sont inscris sur cette liste !!!!!!!! - dédicace à la marie -

"Instroduisez votre pin" = veuillez composer votre code secret.

J'apprends le français suisse j'suis morte de rire !!!!!


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

c'est bien t'es pas difficile toi au moins...

"le fran&#231;ais suisse", je me demande bien o&#249; t'as &#233;t&#233; cherch&#233; un truc aussi tordu


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tu seras fouéttés par mes soins



ohhhhhh :rose: :love:



odré a dit:


> "Instroduisez votre pin" = veuillez composer votre code secret.
> 
> J'apprends le français suisse j'suis morte de rire !!!!!



tu peu même le modifier


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2007)

_venez pas , on a d&#233;j&#224; bais&#233; !! 

pour dool et Captain, on part dimanche, take the a boat&#8230;_


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> La soirée s'annonce superbe à Lausanne.



Clair qu'accompagné comme ça ce fût superbe


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2007)

je file a la bouche puis le Tigivi  non pas une rame de Tigivi suisse SVP :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2007)

Etwas zum trinken? Absinthe ou chocolat chaud? :/ 

Bon, je vais aller secouer Al&#232;m.


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2007)

Chocolabsinthe


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2007)

Pas con faut que je d&#233;saoule


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2007)

Désaoule pas, quel gâchis ..


----------



## Captain_X (10 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4163876 a dit:
			
		

> _venez pas , on a déjà baisé !!
> 
> pour dool et Captain, on part dimanche, take the a boat_



peux pas piscine et en plus invité chez les ouasins pour l'apéro

peut être we'll catch the A train, un jour, peut être


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2007)

al&#232;m ? le petit fran&#231;ais avec les joues toutes roses ?


----------



## Captain_X (10 Février 2007)

les fesses aussi, mais c'est moins visible


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2007)

_


WebOliver a dit:



			Etwas zum trinken? Absinthe ou chocolat chaud? :/ 

Bon, je vais aller secouer Alèm. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


le thé est bon, on peut avoir du chocolat ?



Captain_X a dit:



			peux pas piscine et en plus invité chez les ouasins pour l'apéro

peut être we'll catch the A train, un jour, peut être
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


on se trouvera vous et moi, es gibt keim problem, bis bald 



supermoquette a dit:



			alèm ? le petit français avec les joues toutes roses ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cliquez pour agrandir...


dis par Supermoquette, le petit suisse à la coiffure de moquette, ça me plait !! 



Captain_X a dit:



			les fesses aussi, mais c'est moins visible
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


toi, t'as causé avec mado faut que je lui cause !! _


----------



## J_K (10 Février 2007)

Bon les gars, je viens boire l'apéro, mais une fondue, je suis pas d'attaque! 

J'en suis le premier déçu, vous m'en voyez véritablement navré!  

On se retrouve où pour la before? Sinon je viens un moment au début boire une chope avec l'équipe, mais je vais pas manger, d'ailleurs je vais rien manger de la journée, un peu comme toute la semaine! :love:

À toute'!


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2007)

Ah merde.... :rose: 

Pisse-froid.


----------



## Captain_X (10 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4164262 a dit:
			
		

> toi, t'as causé avec mado faut que je lui cause !!



même pas non


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2007)

J_K a dit:


> On se retrouve où pour la before? Sinon je viens un moment au début boire une chope avec l'équipe, mais je vais pas manger, d'ailleurs je vais rien manger de la journée, un peu comme toute la semaine! :love:
> 
> À toute'!



Premier rdv à 14h dans le hall de la gare. 

On se met en route...


----------



## J_K (10 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Ah merde.... :rose:
> 
> Pisse-froid.



Si vous voulez tous être malade, c'est ça! 

Et ensuite, j'ai pas l'estomac assez solide, cette semaine, désolé, j'ai pas choisi!


----------



## J_K (10 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Premier rdv à 14h dans le hall de la gare.
> 
> On se met en route...



Tu me SMS pour me dire où vous vous arrêtez pour le premier ravitaillement...?! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Tu me SMS pour me dire où vous vous arrêtez pour le premier ravitaillement...?! :love:



A la station Shell normalement.


----------



## J_K (10 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> A la station Shell normalement.



Je parlait de ravitaillement brassicole!


----------



## Melounette (10 Février 2007)

J'veux pas aller travailler, j'veux aller avec les coupains en Suisse boire de l'absinthe, faire des trucs pas prop' et me rouler dans la neige.


----------



## J_K (10 Février 2007)

Mais tu avais très bien compris!


----------



## J_K (10 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> J'veux pas aller travailler, j'veux aller avec les coupains en Suisse boire de l'absinthe, faire des trucs pas prop' et me rouler dans la neige.



Nous t'attendons...  Envoie balader le boulot, il faut toujours remettre à demain ce que l'on peut faire aujourd'hui, et il faut boire de la bleue! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

c'est parti mon kikiiiiiiiii, à toute les 'tits loulous, bisous  :love:


----------



## kisco (10 Février 2007)

lalouna a dit:


> c'est parti mon kikiiiiiiiii, à toute les 'tits loulous, bisous  :love:


c'est vrai que c'est l'heure de partir !!


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2007)

_...s'il reste encore du glucose, il y'a synth&#232;se de triglyc&#233;rides dans les cellules adipeuses et le foie. Par ailleurs, l'insuline induit le captage des acides amin&#233;s et la synth&#232;se des prot&#233;ines dans le tissu musculaire. En r&#233;sum&#233;, l'insuline..._

Je viens plus tard... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2007)

quoi vous commencez l'ap&#233;ro &#224; 14h ??? merde j'avais d&#233;j&#224; commenc&#233; 

bon pour les &#233;trangers faudrait quand m&#234;me pas manquer la chocolaterie Blondel, pr&#232;s du resto, et la _ferme vaudoise_ que je viens de d&#233;valiser avant vous


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2007)

...et le Starbucks aussi?


----------



## J_K (10 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> ...et le Starbucks aussi?



Beurk! Et justement ça n'a rien de typique, y'en a partout! (environ 11'000 dans le monde!)


----------



## J_K (10 Février 2007)

L'apéro est en cours à "La Bavaria"! Rue du Petit-Chêne! Je m'habille et j'y file... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2007)

Ah ouais tiens une berlinoise histoire d'&#234;tre HS avant le d&#238;ner&#8230;


----------



## mamyblue (10 Février 2007)

Je serais là vers 19h30 pour le souper. A tous ceux qui se retrouve cet-après-midi, je vous souhaite de passer un bon moment ensemble et on se retrouve tous pour le repas de ce soir  

Je me réjouis de faire votre connaissance et de vous voir enfin pour de vrai. Une pensée spécialement pour Elise qui ne sera pas là malheureusement. Prend bien soin de toi et à une autre fois j'espère. Gros bisous 

Mel on t'attend tu es la bienvenue en Suisse, le travail lui saura attendre non...  se serait tellement  d'avoir la bonne surprise que tu sois là :love: 

Et ben à tout'  même si... :rose: ouais... un petit peu quand même...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2007)

Ah non mel elle reste ou elle est !


----------



## Melounette (10 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah non mel elle reste ou elle est !


Bah j'ai pas le choix en même temps. Apparemment, le spectacle ne va pas se jouer sans moi.:rateau:
Mais t'as dit que tu ferais une belle pose pour une photo pour moi. T'as intérêt à tenir ta parole. Sinon, je débarque en pleine nuit, et avec Mamy on te chantera les Bisounours en boucle dans l'oreille.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2007)

burp&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

Un gros bisou à celles et ceux qui auraient voulu venir mais qui n'on pas pu (maladie, travail, décès du chien familial, etc. )

Marie 



Oops, je file... 

Burp


----------



## Craquounette (10 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> burp



Toi t'as encore abusé d'Alca Selzer©


----------



## macaronique (11 Février 2007)

Je suis là !


----------



## iMax (11 Février 2007)

dodo... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est bien t'es pas difficile toi au moins...
> 
> "le français suisse", je me demande bien où t'as été cherché un truc aussi tordu



En prenant un billet de train !



Melounette a dit:


> J'veux pas aller travailler, j'veux aller avec les coupains en Suisse boire de l'absinthe, faire des trucs pas prop' et me rouler dans la neige.



Melounette - pas réussi à faire photos que tu voulais - trop d'alcool.



supermoquette a dit:


> quoi vous commencez l'apéro à 14h ??? merde j'avais déjà commencé
> 
> bon pour les étrangers faudrait quand même pas manquer la chocolaterie Blondel, près du resto, et la _ferme vaudoise_ que je viens de dévaliser avant vous



Je note.


---------

Attention Attention ! Il y aura je pense quelques surprenantes surprises dans Portfolio. Mamyblue Powa !!!!

Sur ce bonnes nuits braves gens, les suisses de passage vous saluent bien bas.

Burp ...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Février 2007)

Bien rentrées... Merci à tous pour cette délicieuse soirée... Dodo lit douillet... À demain... Enfin, dans quelques heures... :sleep:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2007)

a faim moa...






bonne


----------



## iMax (11 Février 2007)

?

:mouais:


----------



## iNano (11 Février 2007)

Merci aux chuiches pour l'accueil et aux autres poue leur présence ! C'était bien cool... :love: 
À tout bientôt !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2007)

Bonne route &#224; ceux qui doivent la prendre, et prudence &#224; ceux qui y sont en ce moment.

Merci &#224; tous d'&#234;tre venus, de loin pour certains. J'esp&#232;re que cette escapade en terres helv&#232;tes et vaudoises vous aura plu et donn&#233; l'envie d'y revenir.

Mis &#224; part le joyeux moment de r&#233;gler l'addition (comme d'hab), tout s'est bien pass&#233;.

Bon, petit d&#233;j' chez Pitchoune et LeSqual... debouuuuuuuut.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Ouais :sleep: 

Speed comme un suisse!


----------



## mamyblue (11 Février 2007)

Ce matin en me levant j'ai eu une grande pens&#233;e pour vous tous et je tiens &#224; vous dire merci car j'ai pass&#233; une tr&#232;s belle soir&#233;e. J'ai &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s touch&#233;e par votre accueil, votre gentillesse et votre sourire &#224; tous   :love: 

Je me suis trouv&#233;e tout de suite tr&#232;s bien en votre compagnie "surtout que, il faut quand m&#234;me le dire j'&#233;tais la plus jeune"    

Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche &#224; tous et pour ceux qui sont encore sur la route "prudence" et bonne rentr&#233;e chez-vous  

Merci &#224; vous les Francais, &#224; vous les Suisses sans oublier les Belges d'&#234;tre venus &#224; Lausanne ce qui m'a permis de vous voir pour de vrai et je n'oublierais aucun visage, par contre je n'ai pas retenu tous les noms mais en voyant votre avatar je vous recconnaitrait  

Grosses bises de mamy


----------



## huexley (11 Février 2007)

Il me reste à me déplacer dans Lausanne en faisaint la grimace pour être reconnu  Première fois que je voyait un appareil photo avec la fonction "auto-défocus" 



Une très bonne soiré, vraiment content d'avoir rencontré autant de monde, Marie, Alèm, SM et d'en revoir d'autres, notre cher exhib Playa et Webo StarG, Mackie, la liste est trop longue !

Faut que je remplisse une demande officiel pour que soit attribué à St Rémi, c'est la fonction "Bénir" :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2007)

binche ?


----------



## Captain_X (11 Février 2007)

si m&#234;me huexley a une vie sociale .... faite le &#224; Barme l'&#233;t&#233; prochain... avec nuit en refuge, ca sera encore meilleur... cro&#251;te valaisanne home made garantie prise de poids... et accueil aux petits oignons


----------



## iMax (11 Février 2007)

:sleep: 

J'ai bien dormi moi, j'avais des heures de sommeil &#224; rattraper 

Par contre, j'ai pas entendu le r&#233;veil et j'ai rat&#233; le d&#233;jeuner.


----------



## huexley (11 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> si m&#234;me huexley a une vie sociale




Esp&#232;ce d'enfoir&#233; :love: l'ann&#233;e prochaine je vous traine par la peau des fesses  toi et Dool !



iMax a dit:


> J'ai bien dormi moi,



Pas cauchemard&#233; de Macbook ?


----------



## Captain_X (11 Février 2007)

et c'est ta p'tite femme qui garde mon BB  ca va lui donner des id&#233;es fait gaffe


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2007)

ouais dool, captain on s'en fout un peu hein


----------



## huexley (11 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ouais dool, captain on s'en fout un peu hein



En tout cas j'ai eu quelques "Oh non Dool et Captain sont pas là" ... Pas de noms hein


----------



## Captain_X (11 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ouais dool, captain on s'en fout un peu hein



c'est bien pour ca qu'in est resté chez nous...


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> J'ai bien dormi moi, j'avais des heures de sommeil à rattraper
> 
> Par contre, j'ai pas entendu le réveil et j'ai raté le déjeuner.



Tant pis pour toi  C'était booooonnnnnn :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Février 2007)

Bonsoir, nous sommes bien rentr&#233; en Belgique, et moi &#224; Li&#232;ge :love:

en tout cas, super sympa la Suisse et ses habitants  on reviendra encore  :love: 

Dommage que nous &#233;tions compl&#232;tement vid&#233;s par le voyage  (faut dire que se lever &#224; 2 heures du mat le matin m&#234;me et faire la route, c'est un peu mortel, surtout quand on est d&#233;j&#224; assez crev&#233; &#224; la base :rateau: )

enfin, me f'rais p't&#232;t bien quelques jours en Suisse un de ces 4, &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre vachement sympa, j'imagine bien l'&#233;t&#233; pr&#232;s du lac :love:


----------



## kisco (11 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> enfin, me f'rais p'tèt bien quelques jours en Suisse un de ces 4, ça a l'air d'être vachement sympa, j'imagine bien l'été près du lac :love:



imaginer, c'est bien, mais en vrai c'est mieux!  

bonne fin de weekend à vous


----------



## Captain_X (11 Février 2007)

c'est sur que c'est autre chose que la mer du nord, nous on a fait bonne route.... la travers&#233; de la cour en babouche c'est bien pass&#233;, pas de circulation, pas de vent au sol... temp&#233;rature accpetable...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2007)

Bon, je trie mes photos... mais pour l'instant j'ai qu'un résumé du week-end vu par Alèm...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est sur que c'est autre chose que la mer du nord, ...


Faut dire que la Belgique, c'est surtout un peu plat et on n'a pas de montagnes  notre point culminant est dans les 700 m (le Signal de Bottrange ) 

puis en Suisse, quel paysage, vraiment


----------



## Grug (11 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, je trie mes photos... mais pour l'instant j'ai qu'un résumé du week-end vu par Alèm...


week end moulage quoi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> week end moulage quoi



Oui atelier poterie avec Mamyblue


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2007)

je viens d'arriv&#233; chez moi :rateau: je suis rinc&#233; de chez rinc&#233; :rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> En tout cas j'ai eu quelques "Oh non Dool et Captain sont pas là" ... Pas de noms hein



_je l'ai dit combien de fois ?!! allez ose le dire !  

bon, je suis tout mouillé parce que j'habite en bretagne, je cause avec madame (eh ouais déolé mesdames ! ) pis après, je vous mets une vidéo pasque les photos, c'est con mais YEN A TROP !!    


ps : merci au Squal, à Pitchoune et à Web'O pour leur hospitalité, amitié, café et autres vins blancs et leur fraternité, elle est précieuse ! :rose::love:
_


----------



## huexley (11 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4165823 a dit:
			
		

> _je l'ai dit combien de fois ?!! allez ose le dire !
> _



J'ai arrêté de compter à 154  Marché la greffe suisse ?


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J'ai arrêté de compter à 154  Marché la greffe suisse ?


_
bah, j'ai une touche majuscule grise argentée superbe au milieu de plein d'autres marron transparente, c'est classe ! 

je vais en tester d'autres histoire d'avoir un titanium de frimeur ! _


----------



## huexley (11 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4165860 a dit:
			
		

> _
> bah, j'ai une touche majuscule grise argentée superbe au milieu de plein d'autres marron transparente, c'est classe !
> 
> je vais en tester d'autres histoire d'avoir un titanium de frimeur ! _




Merde c'étais un Ti ! Argh lol !! désolé !! :rose:


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Merde c'étais un Ti ! Argh lol !! désolé !! :rose:


_
j'ai pas osé te contrarier mais je te rassure !  ça me va très bien, je vais me traper la frime !! 

première photo ici ! 
_


----------



## huexley (11 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4165898 a dit:
			
		

> _
> j'ai pas osé te contrarier mais je te rassure !  ça me va très bien, je vais me traper la frime !!
> 
> première photo ici !
> _



:love: Génial une photo de mon métro !!


----------



## Melounette (12 Février 2007)

Bah il manque quelques parisiens à l'appel, vous les avez gardés ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Février 2007)

Tu parles de qui ?


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bah il manque quelques parisiens à l'appel, vous les avez gardés ?



_leur train arrivait à 22h à Paris, le mien à 21H à Nantes _


----------



## Stargazer (12 Février 2007)

22h11 ... Tu sais le tortillard tout &#231;a quoi !


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> 22h11 ... Tu sais le tortillard tout ça quoi !


_
bon alors, j't'explique à droite, c'était Les Longevilles où le meilleur des Mont-D'Or est fabriqué et à gauche, c'était Rochejean où j'ai vécu ! _


----------



## Melounette (12 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tu parles de qui ?


Pffff

Bon, bin c'est bon,laissez tomber, j'ai récupéré le principal. Les autres, je les laisse récupérer jusqu'à demain avant de les harceler.

Photos, photos, photos.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4165898 a dit:
			
		

> _première photo ici !
> _



J'hallucine!©   

Bon... on va se coucher odré?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'hallucine!©
> 
> Bon... on va se coucher odré?



Pas de trappiste ???

Bon ok, on les boira demain ....  

Parce que demain annif à pitchoune je vous le rappelle !


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Pas de trappiste ???
> 
> Bon ok, on les boira demain ....
> 
> Parce que demain annif à pitchoune je vous le rappelle !


Ok! On ne vas pas oublié...  

Et maintenant hop au lit 

Bonne nuit tout le monde :sleep:


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4165916 a dit:
			
		

> _
> bon alors, j't'explique à droite, c'était Les Longevilles où le meilleur des Mont-D'Or est fabriqué et à gauche, c'était Rochejean où j'ai vécu ! _



Bah de toute façon, il faisait nuit... 
Faudra repasser par là pour revoir Rochejean. 


Sinon pas vu de vaches suisses... et comme je ne crois que ce que je vois, et n'en ayant pas vu, elles sont toujours mauves pour moi ! 

En fait c'est bien la Suisse ! :love: Ils font de bonnes fondues, des p'tits déj' royaux, des canapés terribles... Et en plus les accents sont excellents !  :love: :love:

(même pas encore entamé le stock de chocolats  )


----------



## playaman (12 Février 2007)

Week-end hors du commun une fois de plus 
Vus et vecus de trucs que je n'aurais pas imaginer 

Deux point s n&#233;gatifs tout de meme, la douche de la guesthouse qui t'arrose quand tu viens de te secher (argl) et ce foutu temps que les bretons (non pas toi Alem ) se sont crus oblig&#233;s de nous ramener (ou alors c'etait  les parisiens).

Un grand plaisirs une fois de plus, vivement les beaux jours !

P.S : +1 pour Barme !
P.P.S: c'est comment qu'on dit deja un petit raccourci en Breton (putain de memoire) ?


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Et en plus les accents sont excellents !  :love: :love:


 
Alèm, je t'interdis de parler du mien


----------



## guytantakul (12 Février 2007)

playaman a dit:


> Week-end hors du commun une fois de plus
> Vus et vecus de trucs que je n'aurais pas imaginer
> 
> Deux point s n&#233;gatifs tout de meme, la douche de la guesthouse qui t'arrose quand tu viens de te secher (argl) et ce foutu temps que les bretons (non pas toi Alem ) se sont crus oblig&#233;s de nous ramener (ou alors c'etait  les parisiens).
> ...



Un ribin ! (prononcer ribinne) 

Gros b&#233;cots &#224; tous les 'tits papoutes que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir - c'&#233;tait bien cool - Je reviendrai !


----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Je reviendrai !



t'es toujours le bienvenu


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2007)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Alèm, je t'interdis de parler du mien


Adïïïïïeu toi !


----------



## iMax (12 Février 2007)

A part ça, j'ai fait une trentaine de photos, il me reste à trouver où les héberger.

Quelqu'un connait un machin gratuit pour héberger des galeries ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> A part ça, j'ai fait une trentaine de photos, il me reste à trouver où les héberger.
> 
> Quelqu'un connait un machin gratuit pour héberger des galeries ?



free.fr ?  si vous me cherchez ...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Février 2007)

Ah, oui tiens, tant que j'y pense...

Je remercie grandement mackie, qui (en ayant les yeux plus grands que le ventre au café romand) m'a permis de me récolter son trop-plein d'assiette valaisanne pour me confectionner dans le train un pur sandwitch saucisson-gruyère qui m'a permis de tenir jusqu'au soir  

Pis merci à tous les autres également (je ne tiens pas à en préciuser les raisons plus avant, j'ai un reste de pudeur, tout de même  )

Spécial dédicace à Playaman pour la visite improvisée du Flon et d'Ouchy et à WebO pour son hospitalité et... son voisin du premier


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> A part ça, j'ai fait une trentaine de photos, il me reste à trouver où les héberger.
> 
> Quelqu'un connait un machin gratuit pour héberger des galeries ?



http://www.flickr.com/


----------



## sylko (12 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> A part ça, j'ai fait une trentaine de photos, il me reste à trouver où les héberger.
> 
> Quelqu'un connait un machin gratuit pour héberger des galeries ?


 
Picasa Albums Web


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2007)

J'ai vu cyril &#224; midi, je lui ai donn&#233; la liste des gens &#224; bannir.


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

_


Pitchoune a dit:



			Alèm, je t'interdis de parler du mien 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ok, mais je peux mettre en ligne la photo où LeSqual met sa main aux  ? 

il est adorable ton accent, il n'a qu'un seul défaut : il est aussi fort que ton mec ! 

mais ton mec est tout aussi adorable 

mais bon, j'vais faire le chauvin, le meilleur c'est l'accent du jurassien :love:, c'est bien le seul dont je comprenais tout !!  (même après le GHB )



Captain_X a dit:



			t'es toujours le bienvenu 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


pas moi ?! 



_


----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4166808 a dit:
			
		

> pas moi ?!




si mais t'as pas dit que tu voulais revenir


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> si mais t'as pas dit que tu voulais revenir



_parce que j'avais besoin de le dire ?! _


----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

bah heuuuu ou&#233;&#233; pour ceux qui ont la flemme de traverser le lac


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> bah heuuuu ouéé pour ceux qui ont la flemme de traverser le lac


_
bon, je reviendrais mais pas seul, promis ! 

d'ici là, ya une question pour toi dans le fil "kelle musique tout ça machin" _


----------



## pim (12 Février 2007)

Superbe WE, dans une superbe r&#233;gion 

En revanche mon estomac n'a pas du tout support&#233; le m&#233;lange assez os&#233; entre tous les plats typiques &#224; tester en moins de 3 jours, et force boissons alcoolis&#233;es. Moi qui pensait avoir un estomac &#224; toutes &#233;preuves, j'en suis presque d&#233;&#231;u de moi-m&#234;me :rateau:

J'y vais, j'ai une dizaine de tablettes de chocolat suisse &#224; offrir :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4166870 a dit:
			
		

> _
> bon, je reviendrais mais pas seul, promis ! _



_bon, ok, j'essayerais de revenir seul* AUSSI*, ok ok ok&#8230;  

j'aurais du reprendre une fondue au Caf&#233; Romand, j'avais super faim dans le train le lendemain&#8230; heureusement que le petit-d&#233;j' du Squal&Pitchoune est un r&#233;gal d'hospitalit&#233; ! 

(pas comme les serveuses du Romand qui te feraient presque regretter les serveurs parisiens&#8230; )
_


----------



## macaronique (12 Février 2007)

C'était vachement bien de vous rencontrer pour de vrai, même pour moi qui suis beaucoup plus à l'aise par écrit quen face à face, à cause de ma timidité et mon accent bizarre/exotique/incomprehensible/sexy    C'est bien de savoir que ce sont des vrais gens derrière les avatars, quoique j'aurais bien aimé voir un vrai carré orange qui parle.

Je suis d'accord avec pim, c'est une superbe région, et moi aussi j'ai quelques tablettes de chocolat suisse  que je peux manger sans maux d'estomac. :love:


----------



## iMax (12 Février 2007)

Bon, c'est pas tout &#231;a, mais...

*A quand la prochaine ? *


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> C'était vachement bien de vous rencontrer pour de vrai, même pour moi qui suis beaucoup plus à l'aise par écrit quen face à face, à cause de ma timidité et mon accent bizarre/exotique/incomprehensible/sexy    C'est bien de savoir que ce sont des vrais gens derrière les avatars, quoique j'aurais bien aimé voir un vrai carré orange qui parle.
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec pim, c'est une superbe région, et moi aussi j'ai quelques tablettes de chocolat suisse  que je peux manger sans maux d'estomac. :love:



Très contente de te rencontrer  et de rencontrer tous le monde.

Et encore bon anniversaire à ma conscrite Pitchoune !!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais...
> 
> *A quand la prochaine ? *



dtc© 



Bon, c'est po tout là, mais on a du blanc à finir. :/ allez hop 

slurp


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2007)

Et ben oui c'était une très belle soirée. Et voici déjà quelques potos ( en diaporama c'est pas trop mal). Bon on y va en espérant que ça marche, de toute façon ça ce charge tout seul mais... ben c'est la 1ère fois que je met un album...  


http://picasaweb.google.com/mamy022/SouperAESMacG/photo?authkey=_0KnUBgmYYQ#5030761920865783026​


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/mamy022/SouperAESMacG/photo?authkey=_0KnUBgmYYQ#5030761920865783026​



 Ah enfin quelqu'un qui nous sort une galerie...  Faut que je m'y mette... 

C'est qui la blonde avec SM?


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah enfin quelqu'un qui nous sort une galerie...  Faut que je m'y mette...
> 
> C'est qui la blonde avec SM?


Alors ça marché ??? Ouf j'ai eu peur :mouais: 

Quand à la blonde il faut deviner


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Alors ça marché ??? Ouf j'ai eu peur :mouais:



 Le concept des mosaïques: j'adhère à donf.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Février 2007)

Fais gaffe &#231;a fait ventouse &#224; force !  

Sinon sympa les photos mamy !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Nickel Mamy 

Mais t'avais deux appareils il me semble


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Nickel Mamy
> 
> Mais t'avais deux appareils il me semble


 Merci a tous !  

odré tu as raison îl y a qu'une partie des photos les autres viendrons plus tard


----------



## guytantakul (13 Février 2007)

Coucou ! 
Je n'avais pas d'apn avec moi, mais j'ai toutefois quelques clichés de mon téléphone 

Ici, on voit Rémi sur le bar d'Olivier (enfin, c'est 20 millisecondes trop tard)
http://perso.numericable.fr/tlebihan/AES2007_Suisse/AlemBas.JPG

Ici, on voit Rémi dans le bar "Bavaria" qui se lève - et quelques autres également 
http://perso.numericable.fr/tlebihan/AES2007_Suisse/AlemHaut.JPG

Ici, on voit que chaton a bien du mal avec son pseudo, où qu'on se trouve
http://perso.numericable.fr/tlebihan/AES2007_Suisse/Chlaton.JPG

Ici, on voit le lac et les alpes à partir de la jetée ultime d'ouchy (pas loin de la première photo avec le cygne, j'imagine)
Mais le truc rigolo, c'est que je me suis fait recouvrir mon futal de flotte par une vague... (Vous imaginez ça, une vague ? Dans un lac ? Tss... Tout part en vrille, de nos jours  )
http://perso.numericable.fr/tlebihan/AES2007_Suisse/A_Sec.JPG
http://perso.numericable.fr/tlebihan/AES2007_Suisse/B_Ouargl.JPG
http://perso.numericable.fr/tlebihan/AES2007_Suisse/C_Trempe.JPG

Gros bécots à tous ! :love:


----------



## playaman (13 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Mais le truc rigolo, c'est que je me suis fait recouvrir mon futal de flotte par une vague... (Vous imaginez ça, une vague ? Dans un lac ? Tss... Tout part en vrille, de nos jours  )



En petit preview de ma serie :





Je crois bien que c'était après la vague


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2007)

Toi tu es m&#251;r pour aller l&#224; le 5 ao&#251;t


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

tu fais peur Seb :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est qui la blonde avec SM?



Elle n'est pas inscrite sur mac G, il semble. Ou alors, c'est un lapin. 

Bravo &#224; Mamy qui fut la premi&#232;re &#224; poster ses images. Les autres, vous &#234;tes vraiment de sacr&#233;(e)s fleimard(e)s !


----------



## Captain_X (13 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Mais le truc rigolo, c'est que je me suis fait recouvrir mon futal de flotte par une vague... (Vous imaginez ça, une vague ? Dans un lac ? Tss... Tout part en vrille, de nos jours  )
> http://perso.numericable.fr/tlebihan/AES2007_Suisse/A_Sec.JPG



bien une reflexion de breton tiens... 

vous avez tant à apprendre sur LE lac


----------



## pim (13 Février 2007)

Guytantakul s'est pris une sacr&#233;e vague qui lui a mouill&#233; quasiment 50 &#37; de son pantalon, alors m&#234;me qu'il &#233;tait sur la digue.

Il n'y a aucune raison pour ne pas avoir une v&#233;ritable temp&#234;te &#224; un bout du lac, si le vent arrive &#224; souffler de fa&#231;on constante sur toute son &#233;tendue. Pas besoin de faire des milliers de kilom&#232;tres de largeur pour &#234;tre m&#233;chant.


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pas besoin de faire des milliers de kilomètres de largeur pour être méchant.



C'est certain : regarde Alem. Même si il n'est pas tout fin (il est même un peu enrobé, il parait), il est très méchant !


----------



## pim (13 Février 2007)

Il est surtout super efficace pour mettre une ambiance d'enfer


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

et mitrailler avec ses objectifs, paparazzi va :love: :love: :love:


----------



## playaman (13 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Toi tu es m&#251;r pour aller l&#224; le 5 ao&#251;t



C'est a moi que tu causes ?

Si pour la fete de l'ours c'est clair que je suis partant


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est certain : regarde Alem. Même si il n'est pas tout fin (il est même un peu enrobé, il parait), il est très méchant !



c'est supermoquette qui a cafté ? 



pim a dit:


> Il est surtout super efficace pour mettre une ambiance d'enfer



merci merci   merci à mamyblue aussi ! 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> et mitrailler avec ses objectifs, paparazzi va :love: :love: :love:



la prochaine fois, je prends moins d'appareils d'ailleurs, j'ai niqué une pelloche de l'Holga il a chu mais pas cassu 

contrairement au merdokplastica de mackie 

mackie, je veux voir les tophs que j'ai faite avec ton Hexar !


----------



## pim (13 Février 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais...
> 
> *A quand la prochaine ? *



Il y a déjà la Pomme Bouffe 13 à Grenoble la semaine prochaine


----------



## Virpeen (13 Février 2007)

Notre galerie... Votre galerie... Mon appareil photo n'aura jamais connu autant de mains différenttes...  
*C'est ici que ça se passe...*


:rose: Désolées d'être parties juste après le repas... :rose: :rose: Promis, une prochaine fois où l'on aura moins de choses à gérer, nous resterons au moins un jour de plus... Vivement la prochaine...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Février 2007)

Terrible ! :love:
Vraiment ! J'essaie de mieux caractériser mon sentiment : Superb.. Magnif... Éblouiss...
Mais, bon, non, juste : TERRIBLE !  

Bravo ! :love:


----------



## playaman (13 Février 2007)

Merci a ceux qui en ont prises, y'en a de tres belles !


----------



## pim (13 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Mon appareil photo n'aura jamais connu autant de mains diff&#233;renttes...
> *C'est ici que &#231;a se passe...*



C'est chaud dit donc


----------



## Captain_X (13 Février 2007)

la virpeen touch


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2007)

Voil&#224; une petite galerie avec ce qu'il y avait sur mon APN !


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2007)

on va encore me prendre pour un psychopathe :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

j'aurais plut&#244;t dit pour un soiffard &#224; la vue du verre (puis ta r&#233;putation te pr&#233;c&#232;de )


----------



## Virpeen (13 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> C'est chaud dit donc



Mon appareil photo en rougi encore...


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2007)

bon je dois aller d&#233;poser mes films d'ici quelques jours


----------



## jahrom (13 Février 2007)

Bon, on a rien loupé, y a même pas de coke sur les tables...


----------



## Melounette (13 Février 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Et ben oui c'était une très belle soirée. Et voici déjà quelques potos ( en diaporama c'est pas trop mal). Bon on y va en espérant que ça marche, de toute façon ça ce charge tout seul mais... ben c'est la 1ère fois que je met un album...
> 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mamy022/SouperAESMacG/photo?authkey=_0KnUBgmYYQ#5030761920865783026​


Nickel Mamy, je suis fière de toi.En plus t'as des photos comme je voulais.


WebOliver a dit:


> Ah enfin quelqu'un qui nous sort une galerie...  Faut que je m'y mette...
> 
> C'est qui la blonde avec SM?


C'est la belle Aurélie.M'enfin.



Virpeen a dit:


> Notre galerie... Votre galerie... Mon appareil photo n'aura jamais connu autant de mains différenttes...
> *C'est ici que ça se passe...*





lumai a dit:


> Voilà une petite galerie avec ce qu'il y avait sur mon APN !


Superbes galeries de portraits toutes les deux, avec les expressions et tout, et tout, on s'y croirait. Et le Stargazerounet qui a encore fait sa top model.:love:Mais bon y a des gens je sais pas qui c'est.\o/


macinside a dit:


> on va encore me prendre pour un psychopathe :affraid:


Ah bon t'en est pas un ?


J'veux aller en Suisse.


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bon t'en est pas un ?



pas du tout


----------



## Stargazer (13 Février 2007)

En tout cas tu manges les p&#226;tes comme un !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> pas du tout



Mmmmmmhhh faut demander à stargazer ....


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos petits messages très sympa... Et voici le 2 ème album, j'espère que vous aimerez aussi  

Il est possible que vous retrouviez une ou deux photos déjà mise comme il y en a pas mal c'est permis de faire des erreurs non...  


http://picasaweb.google.com/mamy022...photo?authkey=0wcU7PRvkWY#5031068624480390962​


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos petits messages très sympa... Et voici le 2ème album, j'espère que vous aimerez aussi  

Il est possible que vous retrouviez une ou deux photos déjà mise comme il y en a pas mal c'est permis de faire des erreurs non...  


http://picasaweb.google.com/mamy022...photo?authkey=0wcU7PRvkWY#5031068624480390962​


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon, on a rien loupé, y a même pas de coke sur les tables...


en m&#234;me temps, nous on avait pas de table


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon, on a rien loupé, y a même pas de coke sur les tables...



nuance ... il n'y a plus de ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

J'attirerai au passage votre attention sur le fait que, jusqu'à présent, toutes les illustrations photograpiques de la soirée proviennent exclusivement de personnes appartenant à la gente féminine...  
Merci les filles (mamy, virpeen, lumai) pour les galeries et pour les jolies photos !!! Merci de prendre le temps de triller et de poster... :love: 

Et sinon les gars vous attendez quoi?
Vous croyez qu'on l'a pas vu tout votre bazar ? (Y'en a même qu'on besoin de sac entier pour le transporter...)  


Bah tiens tant que je suis là... J'en profite pour dire que suis très heureuse d'avoir pu faire connaissance avec les un*E*s mais qu'inversement je regrette infiniment de ne pas avoir pris/eu le temps de parler avec les autres :rose:  , sincérement (il faut dire aussi que c'est toujours le même problème lorsqu'on son retrouve en une immense tablée).


Voilà...


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> en même temps, nous on avait pas de table



Très juste


----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> J'veux aller en Suisse.



on voit que c'est pas tes voisins

...

pourquoi mon copain guytan vous le  pousser hors de la table ???


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Et sinon les gars vous attendez quoi?



_j'ai un mot d'excuse signée par la dame_


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Ce serait sympa de mettre les pseudos sous les photos !


----------



## guytantakul (14 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> on voit que c'est pas tes voisins
> 
> ...
> 
> pourquoi mon copain guytan vous le  pousser hors de la table ???



Bah, c'est juste une vieille habitude de restau-basket... Plus près de la sortie tu es, mieux tu te portes


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

Lui par exemple c'est guytan


----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Bah, c'est juste une vieille habitude de restau-basket... Plus près de la sortie tu es, mieux tu te portes



ha ouééé, moi je fait pareil, mais  c'est juste pour pas avoir a parler aux gens, car ils sont trop loin....
finalement je vais plus au resto je fais des économies monstres


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce serait sympa de mettre les pseudos sous les photos !



Ouais c'est vrai, j'aimerais bien savoir qui est qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Notre galerie... Votre galerie... Mon appareil photo n'aura jamais connu autant de mains différenttes...
> *C'est ici que ça se passe...*


Le portrait en noir et blanc de Stargazer est vraiment magnifique.


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4169074 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est vrai, j'aimerais bien savoir qui est qui ?



Ca y est : elle a assist&#233;e &#224; une AES, alors maintenant elle se la p&#232;te et joue "les anciennes" 

En ce qui me concerne, je "connais" les 3/4 de ceux pr&#233;sents sur les images. Mais penser &#224; ceux qui n'ont jamais eu l'occase de participer &#224; une rencontre ne me semble pas particuli&#232;rement d&#233;testable. A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'albums uniquement destin&#233;s &#224; ceux qui &#233;taient pr&#233;sents.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca y est : elle a assistée à une AES, alors maintenant elle se la pète et joue "les anciennes"



Mais je t'ai pas vu !



Amok a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je "connais" les 3/4 de ceux présents sur les images. Mais penser à ceux qui n'ont jamais eu l'occase de participer à une rencontre ne me semble pas particulièrement détestable. A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'albums uniquement destinés à ceux qui étaient présents.



Vi c'est sûr, moi par exemple j'ai un pompom sur la tête ...  

J'y penserais pour ma galerie


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce serait sympa de mettre les pseudos sous les photos !



Vraiment toutes?


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vraiment toutes?
> 
> ​



Oui, vraiment _toutes_ !


----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Vi c'est sûr, moi par exemple j'ai un pompom sur la tête ...


dessus et dedans aussi...

le pompom


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, vraiment _toutes_ !


Moi je veux bien mais je risque de me planter...


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Février 2007)

non rien, post &#224; effacer, bitte


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vraiment toutes?


Gizmo ? 

_voyelle ?_ :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)




----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Arghhhh ! C'était "la nuit des loups garous" ?!


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

le K800i c'est pas top en intérieur hein ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

C'est quand m&#234;me con que j'ai pas pris une photo de papyblue !


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est quand même con que j'ai pas pris une photo de papyblue !


Ah! Bon! C'est qui papyblue ???


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

Ton fianc&#233; pardi !!!


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ton fiancé pardi !!!


Et ben me voilà fiancée par supermoquette...  :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

En plus il n'y a pas tout le monde sur vos photos ! Et Craquounette ? Et Pitchoune ? Et LeSquale ?!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En plus il n'y a pas tout le monde sur vos photos ! Et Craquounette ? Et Pitchoune ? Et LeSquale ?!



LeSqual? Il d&#233;cuvait du soir d'avant...  Et Pitchoune tenait la bassine. 

Bon, la galerie

Et la vid&#233;o...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> dessus et dedans aussi...
> 
> le pompom



Et dire qu'on vient de rater l'occasion de se voir, de trinquer, de rigoler voire de se comprendre ....

---------------

Bon je viens de regarder les photos sur mon appareil personnel et à mon grand damne il n'y a que des piafs (La Mouette ) et des paysages ... 

Je remercie donc au passage, tous les photographes qui m'ont permis d'essayer tous ce matériel à disposition, une occasion unique en somme cette "AES photo"


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je remercie donc au passage, tous les photographes qui m'ont permis d'essayer tous ce matériel à disposition, une occasion unique en somme cette "AES photo"



il est arrivé seulement aujourd'hui


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

_bon, je suis libre de tout engagement, je peux m'atteler &#224; cette galerie&#8230; j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; vous faire patienter plus&#8230; 
_


----------



## J_K (15 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non rien, post à effacer, bitte



Ca floode par ici!  Et en allemand, en plus!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

hello ... 

bien que comme d'hab' j'ai pas papoté avec tout l'monde (tjs un peu timide)
j'ai eu énormément de plaisir à passer l'après-midi,ainsi que la soirée (imprévue)
avec vous tousTes! :love: :love: :love: :love:  :love:   Vivement la prochaine  !!!   :love:

Merci et bravo à tous les paparazzis, très chouettes vos galeries!  :love:


----------



## Captain_X (15 Février 2007)

J_K a dit:


> Ca floode par ici!  Et en allemand, en plus!



ha bon c'etait de l'allemand ???


----------



## kisco (15 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ha bon c'etait de l'allemand ???



en français y a qu'un 't'


----------



## Captain_X (15 Février 2007)

je vois que le second degr&#233;s et l'h&#232;lv&#233;tie fait encore des ravages... c'est bient&#244;t pire que Lyon..


----------



## pim (15 Février 2007)

Coucou tout le monde 

Bon, y'a presque plus de chocolat chez moi, il va falloir que je retournes &#224; nouveau en Suisse :rateau:


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2007)

Hop ! Voilà une nouvelle version de la galerie des photos prises avec mon APN : quelques portraits et des pseudos en plus !


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2007)

bon, bah, voil&#224; un petit r&#233;sum&#233; de ma part, d&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard mais le vent s'est pas mal agit&#233; ici pendant quelque sjours, &#231;a vient de se calmer mais &#231;a s'arrange pas : je suis malade&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (15 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En plus il n'y a pas tout le monde sur vos photos ! Et Craquounette ? Et Pitchoune ? Et LeSquale ?!



J'ai tjrs été une fille discrète 

et surtout pas nette


----------



## mamyblue (15 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Hop ! Voil&#224; une nouvelle version de la galerie des photos prises avec mon APN : quelques portraits et des pseudos en plus !


Toutes mes f&#233;licitations lumai, une tr&#232;s belle galerie. Bravo 


WebO tr&#232;s jolie galerie aussi oui de tr&#232;s belles photos


----------



## mamyblue (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4170802 a dit:
			
		

> bon, bah, voilà un petit résumé de ma part, désolé pour le retard mais le vent s'est pas mal agité ici pendant quelque sjours, ça vient de se calmer mais ça s'arrange pas : je suis malade


Et ben alèm ça valait le coup d'attendre, elles sont magnifiques tes photos  

Désolée que tu sois malade  Prend bien soin de toi et à bientôt !


----------



## kisco (15 Février 2007)

Merci à tous pour la soirée et les nombreuses photos !!  

et hop un récapitulatif des galeries :

AES Lausanne 2007 par mamyblue

AES Lausanne 2007 par Virpeen

AES Lausanne 2007 par lumai

AES Lausanne 2007 par La mouette

AES Lausanne 2007 par WebOlivier

AES Lausanne 2007 par alèm


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4170802 a dit:
			
		

> bon, bah, voil&#224; un petit r&#233;sum&#233; de ma part, d&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard mais le vent s'est pas mal agit&#233; ici pendant quelque sjours, &#231;a vient de se calmer mais &#231;a s'arrange pas : je suis malade&#8230;


Chouettos les photos  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2007)

Bah moi je m'en suis remis que depuis hier :rateau:


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2007)

Squale est devenue blonde ???!!!!!!! :afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2007)

Que des m&#232;ches, que des m&#232;ches


----------



## Captain_X (16 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4170802 a dit:
			
		

> bon, bah, voil&#224; un petit r&#233;sum&#233; de ma part, d&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard




classe les photos ... mais c'est qui tout ces glands qui sourient comme des vaches ???


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Que des mèches, que des mèches


_ah ? à toi aussi, il a montré son pubis ?!!   _


----------



## playaman (16 Février 2007)

Merci pour ces super photos 

...Bon ce soir retour a Lausanne (non pas ça) et a la guesthouse :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Février 2007)

Ah oui, pour cult of luna ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2007)

C'&#233;tait hier playa.....

jeudi 15	That's A-Party
*NIKI BELUCCI (Topless djane, HUN)* 
Bad Nelson 
Dj's WEsetONE (EHL)


----------



## guytantakul (16 Février 2007)

Cult of the big boobas ? 
Bah, on perd pas trop au change


----------



## Captain_X (16 Février 2007)

ca vaut pas les cycle sluts from hell, en premi&#232;re partie de Mot&#246;rhead en '91 &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

kisco a dit:


> Merci à tous pour la soirée et les nombreuses photos !!
> 
> et hop un récapitulatif des galeries :
> 
> ...



Purée cette conférence de presse, pas moyen de passer à trav' :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (16 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Purée cette conférence de presse, pas moyen de passer à trav' :rateau:



on dit "pas moyen de passer POUR un trav' "...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2007)

bon, et les tofs de la touz qui a suivi... elles sont ou ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bon, et les tofs de la touz qui a suivi... elles sont ou ???



DTC


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Février 2007)

y faut pas croire tout ce que les Suisses y disent


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2007)

Ben la carte flash n'a pas trop supporté la giclée de lubrifiant, alèm était violet


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

On dit turgescent, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2007)

Au temps pour moi : ce n'&#233;tait donc pas une carte flash


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2007)

Super les photos.


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bon, et les tofs de la touz qui a suivi... elles sont ou ???







​


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2007)

Oui, mais non.
R&#233;mi a une oreille externe d&#233;ficiente - et une "capacit&#233; &#224; s'isoler des discours" hors du commun. :love:
Olivier a bien pig&#233; l'affaire et se colle au sujet pour faire passer l'info (quelle qu'elle soit)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; la Playamobile  (Je la met ici pour que tu l'a retrouve Playa)






Et &#224; Mamayblue 






Zut fl&#251;te crotte ce flou ....


----------



## pim (17 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à la Playamobile  (Je la met ici pour que tu l'a retrouve Playa)



On voit même la Pimmobile :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (17 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à la Playamobile  (Je la met ici pour que tu l'a retrouve Playa)
> 
> Et à Mamayblue
> 
> Zut flûte crotte ce flou ....


Merci beaucoup odré pour la spéciale dédicace, ça me touche vraiment  

Et en plus je me trouve bien sur cette photo ce qui est rare


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, mais non.
> Rémi a une oreille externe déficiente - et une "capacité à s'isoler des discours" hors du commun. :love:
> Olivier a bien pigé l'affaire et se colle au sujet pour faire passer l'info (quelle qu'elle soit)


_
tu as réellement raison pour la capacité (grâce à ma mère méditerranéenne), malheureusement aussi pour l'oreille suite au dernier concert de hardcore et entiérement pour Olivier ! 


tiens, je sens que je vais aller me faire un petit tour au bout de la Terre pour que tu me montres tout ça mon cher Guytan ! :love:
_


----------



## jahrom (18 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> ....



Je crois que le sonotone est de l'autre coté...


----------



## mamyblue (18 Février 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Je crois que le sonotone est de l'autre coté...


Et ben oui t'as peut-être raison jahrom   

Mais tu as fait quoi avec ma photo elle est plus foncée que hier bizarre non


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Et ben oui t'as peut-être raison jahrom



_ça que je trouve si merveilleux chez Mamyblue !     _


----------



## mamyblue (18 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4173375 a dit:
			
		

> _&#231;a que je trouve si merveilleux chez Mamyblue !     _


Merci al&#232;m, c'est tr&#232;s gentil et je suis tr&#232;s contente d'avoir fait ta connaissance.   

Et toutes celles et ceux que j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer &#224; ce souper le 10.02.07 et apr&#232;s avoir visionn&#233; toutes les photos je peux vous garantir que maintenant quand vous passez sur le forum je vois votre visage comme si vous &#233;tiez devant moi.  

Cette soir&#233;e va rester pour toujours grav&#233;e en moi et j'esp&#232;re vous revoir tous et des autres aussi. Alors peut-&#234;tre &#224; bient&#244;t !  Bises de mamy


----------



## Melounette (18 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à la Playamobile  (Je la met ici pour que tu l'a retrouve Playa)


Mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout juste derrière la voiture, Stargazer, avec cet air goguenard ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout juste derrière la voiture, Stargazer, avec cet air goguenard ?



On le rate pas le Stargazer, pour la petite histoire quand je suis arrivée à la gare je n'ai vu que lui, on aurait dit blanche neige - sans la robe - au pays des nains (et les nains j'en fais partie )


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> On le rate pas le Stargazer, pour la petite histoire quand je suis arrivée à la gare *je n'ai vu que lui*, on aurait dit blanche neige - sans la robe - au pays des nains (et les nains j'en fais partie )



C'est sympa pour les autres


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est sympa pour les autres



Attends même assis il parait grand !   :rateau:  pour la naine que je suis ...


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Attends même assis il parait grand !   :rateau:



Le truc : faire asseoir Stargazer et les autres restent debout 




odré a dit:


> pour la naine que je suis ...



mais non mais non... avec ton pompon tu as qques cm en plus


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le truc : faire asseoir Stargazer et les autres restent debout




Ouaip et encore, même assis faut pas être trop petit(e). :rose:


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

Moi aussi je veux faire des AES
J'ai vu toutes vos photos, &#231;a donne envie ! 
y avait vraiment du monde, c'est cool 
J'esp&#232;re pouvoir venir &#224; la prochaine&#8230; :rose: 


En tout cas, bravo pour vos photos 
Virpeen, superbes photos comme d'habitude. 
Mami, j'adore les ptits commentaires, &#231;a fais plaisir 
Alem, j'aime beaucoup tes portraits, comme d'habitude aussi
Et tout le monde 

(SM, en photo tu casses le mythe :rateau:  )





&#233;dit' : Merci WebO


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> (SM, en photo tu casses le mythe :rateau:  )



_juste en photo alors parce que ce mec est terrible !  je pense que malgré pas mal de pudeur de ma part, il comprendra ce que je veux dire. _


----------



## kanako (18 Février 2007)

oh je sais pas c'&#233;tait juste une histoire de physique&#8230; 
chuis franchement d&#233;&#231;ut il a pas de cheveux ni de moustache&#8230; On m'avait mentit  :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> oh je sais pas c'était juste une histoire de physique
> chuis franchement déçut il a pas de cheveux ni de moustache On m'avait mentit  :rateau:



mamy elle était aussi toute déçue!


----------



## mamyblue (19 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> mamy elle était aussi toute déçue!


Disons pas déçue mais surprise... J'avais une image de lui complètement différente ouais... c'est ça...  Mais il est très bien ce garçon, beau, gentil, sympa, il est  et... Oui! Ok! J'arrête car les fleurs sont pas données cette année    

Par contre Aurélie tu es telle que je t'imaginais, jolie, gentille, sympa avec un charmant sourire... Merci bcp  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (19 Février 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


> Disons pas déçue mais surprise... J'avais une image de lui complètement différente ouais... c'est ça...



Mamy n'aies pas honte... Tu n'es pas la seule à avoir fantasmer secrètement sur ces fameuses moustaches... Toute membre féminine de MacG (l'avouant ou non) y est sensible


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2007)

Alors nous y voilà   !! 

C'est un scandale ! Pov SM qui toute la sainte journée réponds aux questions des filles en détresse sur les forums techniques, et au final, tout ça pour humer de la moustache virile qui n'existe pas ..

Révoltant


----------



## Melounette (19 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> (SM, en photo tu casses le mythe :rateau:  )


Mouhahahaaaa.
Mais allez, t'es beau comme tout SM.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2007)

Meuh... :hein:
Mais ça fait belle lurette que son anatomie faciale est divulguée sur les forums.
Alors quoi ? C'est juste un souci de nioubitude ou bien ?


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2007)

soucis de nioubitude toi m&#234;me !


En fait j'avais pas sp&#233;cialement cherch&#233; de photos de lui en m&#234;me temps&#8230;


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2007)

C'est exactement ce que je disais !


----------



## macaronique (27 Février 2007)

Desolée pour le retard, j'étais en Tunisie pendant une semaine, et puis coincée à Bâle une nuit. 

Voici la prochaine pub iPod.

Il nous reste à choisir la chanson. Bien entendu, j'ai pensé à celle-ci et celle-ci mais je ne suis pas sûre qu'elles aient la bonne rythme. 

Et quelques images fixes.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2007)

On sent bien que c'est h&#233;berg&#233; de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;...


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Février 2007)

J'adore le regard lanc&#233; par Alem derri&#232;re la carte des mets. Mouahahah! 

J'en ai quelques unes, mais elles sont compromettantes, surtout une de Alem compl&#233;tement hors charte... :rose: J'ose pas. Je veux pas de nouveau un averto de niveau 4 avec 15 points... J'ai aussi un film avec le superbe accent de Web&#244; si &#231;a int&#233;resse quelqu'un...


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2007)

Balance ou tu as un averto


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2007)

De bleu de bleu j'ai pas d'accent moi!


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Balance ou tu as un averto




Charret mon boulet, &#231;a va l'chalet!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'adore le regard lancé par Alem derrière la carte des mets. Mouahahah!
> 
> J'en ai quelques unes, mais elles sont compromettantes, surtout une de Alem complétement hors charte... :rose: J'ose pas. Je veux pas de nouveau un averto de niveau 4 avec 15 points... J'ai aussi un film avec le superbe accent de Webô si ça intéresse quelqu'un...



Balance en privé


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2007)

Balance, sinon tu vas tomber dessus lorsque tu feras tes à fonds.

Tjeu d'beuse, tu vas te retrouver à boclon sur l'averto qu'il te faudra une canfrée du diable pour emmoder le retour...

Djeu


----------



## macaronique (27 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> On sent bien que c'est hébergé de l'autre côté...


J'essaie de les mettre sur imageshack (l'autre autre coté) mais ça ne marche ni avec Safari ni avec Firefox ce soir.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

Celle-là, elle est soft, mais je vous dis pas ce qu'il a fait après avec cette langue, là, ça serait vraiment hors charte, je suis désolée, je peux pas poster.


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2007)

Je suis scandalisé


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4174102 a dit:
			
		

> mamy elle &#233;tait aussi toute d&#233;&#231;ue!



Moi aussi j'&#233;tais d&#233;cu lorsque je l'ai rencontr&#233;. Du coup, j'ai annul&#233; l'h&#244;tel et perdu ma r&#233;servation ! :love: 
A propos de la langue d'Alem : &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Foguenne, c'est du light !


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moi aussi j'étais décu lorsque je l'ai rencontré.



Pour moi , pas ressenti de déception la première fois...  Bien au contraire... :rose: 



Amok a dit:


> A propos de la langue d'Alem : à côté de Foguenne, c'est du light !



Foufou, tu nous la montres?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> A propos de la langue d'Alem : à côté de Foguenne, c'est du light !


_
Celui qui ose dire ça n'a jamais mesuré ma langue tu n'es qu'un jaloux, tout ça parce que je t'ai battu au concours de langues de la Grande-Motte franchement, c'est indigne de toi _


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2007)

la grande motte de qui?


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4185055 a dit:
			
		

> _
> Celui qui ose dire ça n'a jamais mesuré ma langue tu n'es qu'un jaloux, tout ça parce que je t'ai battu au concours de langues de la Grande-Motte franchement, c'est indigne de toi _



J'ose et je confirme : si la tienne est plus longue, elle n'est pas préhensile comme celle de Paul. Alors en avoir une longue qui ne sert à rien, c'est naze ! 

Et pour la Grande motte, j'avais la grippe alors ca ne compte pas...


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

on pourrait faire un concours de celui qui a la plus longue, &#231;a serait bien marrant.  

Mais pas de triche dans la mesure hein!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Ho dis! J'peux jouer,dis! J'peux jouer ???!!!


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2007)

On gagne quoi ? :bebe:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2007)

Un lot de pelles?






Ouais je sais c'est nul. ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un lot de pelles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, mais ça me fait beaucoup rire!


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un lot de pelles?
> 
> _Pelles_
> 
> Ouais je sais c'est nul. ...



J'ai toujours su qu'un jour je regretterais d'en avoir une petite


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai toujours su qu'un jour je regretterais d'en avoir une petite



y a pas que toi qui regrette...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mars 2007)

Enlarge Your P...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2007)

Marche pas, j'en ai huit et &#231;a marche pas.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mars 2007)

On a relevé une augmentation significative des résultats après la possession du 9e...
Alors, mythe ou réalité ? Je ne me prononce pas...


----------



## playaman (12 Mars 2007)

Bonjour les gens, 

apres un sejour sur la Luna (c'est vraiment passé des choses biz a ce concert).
Voila enfin mes photos (une petite vague de souvenirs a l'oeil, tu vois laquelle Guytan  )


et hop un récapitulatif des galeries :

AES Lausanne 2007 par mamyblue

AES Lausanne 2007 par Virpeen

AES Lausanne 2007 par lumai

AES Lausanne 2007 par La mouette

AES Lausanne 2007 par WebOlivier

AES Lausanne 2007 par alèm

AES Lausanne 2007 par Macaronique

AES Lausanne 2007 par playaman

Merci Odré pour la photo    



>





O pinaise ! si j'avais su !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Mars 2007)

Tu as un don pour la photo de situation !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2007)

Pas mal, mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir une connexion 56K (vive .mac)...  Vais me contenter des mignatures.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

Il y a une photo o&#249; l'on voit en entier le tableau au dessus de notre table au restaurant !  

Et on commence par Stargazer pensif devant des bouteilles d'alcool


----------



## Stargazer (12 Mars 2007)

Oui bah faut bien commencer par quelque chose !


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2007)

et hop un récapitulatif des galeries :

AES Lausanne 2007 par mamyblue

AES Lausanne 2007 par Virpeen

AES Lausanne 2007 par lumai

AES Lausanne 2007 par La mouette

AES Lausanne 2007 par WebOlivier

AES Lausanne 2007 par alèm

AES Lausanne 2007 par Macaronique

AES Lausanne 2007 par playaman

AES Lausanne 2007 par mackie et autre


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

_superbe mackie !

celles que j'ai faites avec son hexar &#224; mon retour de Barcelone les amis ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Y'en a juste une ou on choppe un torticolis pour la regarder :rateau:


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2007)

*Viendez ! :rateau:*


----------

